# Samsung Galaxy S IV or HTC One



## Chris13002

Which one are you planning to get?
edit: I purchased the S4 and have no regrets...

Just wanted to hear some thoughts so far...

Quoted from here
Quote:


> Pros for HTC One.
> 
> Premium Aluminum unibody design
> More internal storage: 32GB vs. 16GB on GS4
> Higher PPI screen (468PPI vs. S4's 441 PPI)
> Super LCD3 screen tech
> Dual front-facing stereo speakers
> 4MP "Ultrapixel" camera (better for low-light situations)
> Sense 5 UI (preference)
> 
> Pros for Galaxy S4
> Removeable/replaceable battery
> add-in microSD card slot
> Faster CPU(s)
> Bigger screen (5" vs. 4.7 on the HTC One)
> Samsung's suite of software
> IR blaster
> Temperature/humidity sensor build into the device.
> Longer battery life.
> Will be available on more carriers at launch


----------



## Koehler

Definitely the Galaxy S4.

I hate the design on the HTC especially the back. Too wide and too flat looking.

HTC phones are known for their poor ergonomics.

Biggest deal breakers for me are the microSD expansion, removable battery and the array of software features the SGS4 provides compared to the HTC One.

Advantages of the Samsung Galaxy S4 over the HTC One:


----------



## TUDJ

I've ordered a HTC One

I much prefer the build quality of HTCs phones compared to the Galaxys, my Sensation has been fantastic and I get on well with the Sense UI. It does lack a few things I would have liked, a MicroSD slot and replaceable battery would be nice but I'm willing to live without them.

Saying HTC are known for poor ergonomics is a bit of a misnomer, that's down to personal preference. I think my Sensation is great ergonomically.


----------



## DaveLT

HTC One, the S IV is ugly and has crap build quality and is not ergonomic. Actually the S III and the IV is awkward to hold and the S IV is merely a redesigned hardware Note II with a 5"
Plus samsung's screen is generally crap looking compared to all of HTC's
I own a Sensation myself and i have heard horror stories with the S3 from my friend who has one


----------



## ntuason

Im a Samsung fan but the htc looks a whole other world better.


----------



## Ramzinho

Being a samsung Fan since the galaxy. i'm disappointed with the S4... it looks so rushed nothing new but cool software puffs. all the perks they added to the s4 will come to my note2 in no time.. i don't like the s4..


----------



## Nausicaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> HTC phones are known for their poor ergonomics.


Huh? Which phone was bad?

I've had an Evo Shift that has a floppy keyboard, someone else I know has one that never had that problem. Not sure what phone had poor ergonomics.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> HTC One, the S IV is ugly and has crap build quality and is not ergonomic. Actually the S III and the IV is awkward to hold and the S IV is merely a redesigned hardware Note II with a 5"
> Plus samsung's screen is generally crap looking compared to all of HTC...


Couldn't disagree with you more. I really enjoyed using my S3 and found it very comfy to hold. I think your exaggerating the quality of the note 2's screen as well. Because of the size, I can hold it much further [email protected] that point the screen becomes much less an issue.

The relatively small battery in the one combined with that 1080p screen, 92db speaks, and sense would give me pause.


----------



## qTAP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Being a samsung Fan since the galaxy. i'm disappointed with the S4... it looks so rushed nothing new but cool software puffs. all the perks they added to the s4 will come to my note2 in no time.. i don't like the s4..


Thats exactly how I feel. I have the note 2 everything the s4 will come to our phone. I'm thinking of giving my mom my note 2 and buying the one for myself. But I do like my size of my note 2 ;/


----------



## mcrbradbury

Hmmm, i was going to go for an S4 but this thread made me stop and think...

I'd probably still go with the S4 though, HTC gave me a bad run in the past. and the specs of the S4 have the slight edge.The HTC One does look nice though...


----------



## sherlock

S4 for me, mainly because I like the larger & replaceable battery +SD card slot, I watch 5-7 hour of video on long flights(10 hr+) and like to have a full battery on touchdown, replaceable battery is essential.


----------



## Elyminator

I have an s2 skyrocket and to be honest i don't think i'll bother to upgrade this time around barring an unfortunate catastrophic accident. while all of the phones have basic hardware improvements there's nothing that makes me go crazy lusting after a new toy. I already rooted to jb 4.1 so the OS upgrades don't matter to me for now... but we shall see.


----------



## Churminess

I'd go with the One if I didn't already have a Nexus 4. The hardware's better, a better screen size (imho) and both UI's suck equally.

Also I want to tell people I have BOOMSOUND.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Churminess*
> 
> I'd go with the One if I didn't already have a Nexus 4. The hardware's better, a better screen size (imho) and both UI's suck equally.
> 
> Also I want to tell people I have BOOMSOUND.


Say that when you start having a HTC. Samsung UI are a POS and is slow as hell. HTC then? I mean what's wrong? It's WAY smoother than ANY Samsung will ever be.


----------



## Churminess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Say that when you start having a HTC. Samsung UI are a POS and is slow as hell. HTC then? I mean what's wrong? It's WAY smoother than ANY Samsung will ever be.


It's not really the fluidity or lag that I have an issue with, I've never seen a recent high end device from any company lag. It's the actual appearance of them. Sammys looks really childish, I normally don't mid bright colourful things but this looks like it was made for preschool. HTCs is full of clutter and skeuomorphism and is way too brown. Appearance is down to personal preference, so I can accept if someone likes Sense or Touchwiz (I don't understand it though







)


----------



## Zorginator

Personally have an S3 but looking to grab either an S4 or One as sister needs a new phone but any of the newer stuff would be wasted on her









Going from the "extra" software features of the S3, I've had pretty much everything disabled from day one. This extends battery life, speeds up the phone somewhat and makes it feel less clunky. The only added software features of the S3 I've used are the multi window they added recently and the video popout, even they've been used sparsely. I get the feeling all of these features the S4 is touting are much the same; Samsung engineering flashy gestures which will find no use in daily life. There is not a single software feature I can see being useful.
I'm also tossing and turning on how much an issue the polycarbonate shell is. I've recently come in to contact with _a lot_ of phones on a weekly basis and I can't ignore the really great feeling of a metal chassis. Then again I've held the S3 for the past year and I've never felt like it was going to break. My only concern has been in taking the back cover off, which I rarely do but at least the S3/S4 permit it.

The One is a great looking phone, if only they'd also release it in darker colours. My main gripe with the One however, is the software on it. It seems a lot more restrictive than Sense used to be and the only reason I've stayed loyal to Android is the ability to tweak most everything without having to resort to rooting/jailbreaking, although doing either does open up far more options.

I'd also disagree with posters suggesting HTC don't know how to make an ergonomic phone, you only have to use your common sense to realise the ridiculousness of such a statement; peoples hands and the design of phones in the last few years alone are staggeringly varied. Personally I think the 8X is one of the nicest to hold in hand, I imagine the One will feel much more like the iPhone 5 though.

It seems that I will most likely have to custom rom whichever phone I do get, but battery and storage are what it comes down to in the end. I'm usually away from a power socket 14-18 hours of the day, if the battery life of either are good enough it should be less of a concern but I would enjoy the extra space on my phone very much. The lack of a replaceable battery and mSD card slot are what persuaded me from the One X to the S3 last year and I fear it will be a similar outcome this year. But let us wait until full reviews and demo units are available before we speculate too much.

Sorry for the epic post, thought opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## Mad Pistol

I'll see what impressions are on the S4's battery life, but if it's good, I'll be getting one.

Right now, my wife just got a Samsung Galaxy Note II, and it has GODLY battery life, a brilliant screen, and it is stupidly powerful... all rolled into a very neat and sleek package. It's a superb smartphone.

If the S4 doesn't live up to the Note II's legendary status, then I will be getting a Note II as well.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I'll see what impressions are on the S4's battery life, but if it's good, I'll be getting one.
> 
> Right now, my wife just got a Samsung Galaxy Note II, and it has GODLY battery life, a brilliant screen, and it is stupidly powerful... all rolled into a very neat and sleek package. It's a superb smartphone.
> 
> If the S4 doesn't live up to the Note II's legendary status, then I will be getting a Note II as well.


I don't see S4(with SnapDragon 600, Exynos Octa might be a different story) match Note II's battery life, reason being it have a 5" 1080p screen & 2600 mAh battery and Note II have a Enormous 3100 mAh battery powering a 5.5" 720p screen, but S4's battery life should still be very good.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> I don't see S4(with SnapDragon 600, Exynos Octa might be a different story) match Note II's battery life, reason being it have a 5" 1080p screen & 2600 mAh battery and Note II have a Enormous 3100 mAh battery powering a 5.5" 720p screen, but S4's battery life should still be very good.


I was thinking that as well. HOWEVER, since the battery is removable, it means you can get a bigger battery on the S4. If a larger battery is available on the S4 and the performance is better, then I will be sold on the S4.


----------



## Deeldo

Neither of them. But if I was forced to choose, HTC One.
Samsung phones are just too ugly. I don't understand why do they insist on that physical button and that ugly shape of their phones, accompanied with cheap plastic feel. No thanks.
Sure, great hardware and software, but look at it! It looks like trash! If I ever got one for free, I would have sold it immediately and bought Xperia Z or save money and get X Phone when it finally comes out.


----------



## Chris13002

To tell you the truth, I don't like the looks of the S4 either, but that's all subjective...
Hopefully i'll be able to go to the store and pick up this light device with it's 5" screen and give me a new experience coming from my Galaxy S 2...

My S2 really felt cheap especially for what it was packing at the time, and compared to the iPhone 4S, it was much more durable...
This has Gorilla glass 3 and we have yet to see what drop tests this will survive...
I was leaning towards the HTC One for it's looks and good camera reviews, but the S4 has not yet been fully revealed such as the 13mp camera and it's low light conditions... or even if it does 720p at 60FPS...


----------



## DaveLT

Like Linus posted a video of the One in low-light conditions and it's well ... superb. Absolutely superb


----------



## Chris13002

So I have made my choice... the Galaxy S 4

Review...
http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_s4-review-914p9.php
Quote:


> Top notch 13MP camera


Quote:


> 1080p Super AMOLED display is what geeks' dreams are made of
> the Galaxy S4 offers image quality like no other smartphone on the market.


Quote:


> As we found out during our battery test, the extra 500 mAh easily make up for the higher resolution screen and the more power-hungry chipset, resulting in far superior battery life when compared to its predecessor. The endurance during video playback and web browsing has been improved only a little, but the stand-by has taken a substantial step forward.


Quote:


> The Samsung Galaxy S4 passed our dedicated audio quality test with flying colors. The smartphone had perfectly clear output when attached to an active external amplifier, with no weak points to its performance. The only thing to frown at here is the only average volume levels.
> Impressively, there's virtually no distortion when you plug in a pair of headphones.


And here is an image panorama sample...
http://cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/reviewsimg/samsung-i9505-galaxy-s4/panorama/gsmarena_117.jpg

So the "lower-end" 4 core SnapDragon 600 processor coming to the US even demolishes everything else in benchmarks...

At first I was leaning towards the HTC One mainly for it's different low-light camera and higher quality build. But after researching more, the One's 4mp camera really starts to show it's downfall in zoomed in daylight photos (which I will be taking most of my pictures at) - and transferring to my iPad for zoomed in quality viewing...
The MicroSD was another thing as I have a 64GB one in my Galaxy S 2 now that I don't want to throw away.
I know this is one review and it has helped me with my decision, but I will be paying attention for other reviews...


----------



## DaveLT

Quality over quantity dude. You can't see the noise because 13MP is far too much pixels and then there's the noise. TOO MUCH OF IT.
Even in that picture just zooming in reveals how noisy it ACTUALLY is even in daylight

Also i don't see how AMOLED is a geek's dream,
it's colours are unnatural and it looks washed out all the time + there's the legendary ... samsung TouchWiz UI crap, that easily makes or breaks a phone and nobody seems to care about it


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quality over quantity dude. You can't see the noise because 13MP is far too much pixels and then there's the noise. TOO MUCH OF IT.
> Even in that picture just zooming in reveals how noisy it ACTUALLY is even in daylight
> 
> Also i don't see how AMOLED is a geek's dream,
> it's colours are unnatural and it looks washed out all the time + there's the legendary ... samsung TouchWiz UI crap, that easily makes or breaks a phone and nobody seems to care about it


I am all about quality... And sorry with 4mp you cannot get detailed 'quality' images to barely even read text or see details from certain distances.
The panoramic picture I posted from the S4 was clearly cloudy, and not the best lighting, and i'm still impressed with it's quality... And it's a panoramic picture meaning the camera is constantly moving and using stitching to piece everything together...
so I used their photo comparison tool... against the S4, One, and my old S2...


As for AMOLED, I prefer screens pixels that only light up when they are supposed to light up. They simply get the darkest blacks so watching movies on them is a pleasure; more like the opposite of washed out with it's higher contrast overall. And Touchwiz, are you saying that Sense and BEATS Audio is better? Especially with an untouchable bootloader on the HTC ONE? Did you use this new Touchwiz?


----------



## DaveLT

I have used TouchWiz from Windows Mobile until now and it's still garbage.
AND ALSO, WHY 3MP?! What the heck is with a untouchable bootloader, it's just unlocked. Thank any phones that have one because you can remove junk stuff if you want AND YES, SENSE IS A AWFUL LOT BETTER THAN TOUCHWIZ. Period


----------



## Madmanden

AMOLED is a lot of things, but it's not washed out. It has the best contrast ratio out any display out there. But it's not as bright at full power if that's what you meant.

Anyway, even though the One has a nicer chassis and brighter screen, the swappable battery, micro SD slot and the bigger screen seals the deal for me - S4 it is.


----------



## Cyph3r

I've been a pretty devote Samsung phone fan over the past couple generations, I loved my S2, and loved my S3 just as much, but I'm going to get the HTC One over the SIV next month, the SIV just doesn't seem to do anything new


----------



## qTAP

After using a galaxy s4 and HTC one. The s4 is a clear winner.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qTAP*
> 
> After using a galaxy s4 and HTC one. The s4 is a clear winner.


What did you prefer about the S4?


----------



## sWaY20

So many haters on the s4 in here, the one isn't that great of a phone, sure it looks cool but that's where it ends. Battery is not great at all, the s4 is the clear winner here.

If you want a unibody phone with a small battery and just really good speakers and decent screen then get the one. Performance will be about the same except sense slows stuff down way more and they'll be a greater dev following on the gs4 if you ever wanna root.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> I've been a pretty devote Samsung phone fan over the past couple generations, I loved my S2, and loved my S3 just as much, but I'm going to get the HTC One over the SIV next month, the SIV just doesn't seem to do anything new


What does the one do that's new? Imo other than the screen you'll be downgrading going to the one from the gs3.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> So many haters on the s4 in here, the one isn't that great of a phone, sure it looks cool but that's where it ends. Battery is not great at all, the s4 is the clear winner here.
> 
> If you want a unibody phone with a small battery and just really good speakers and decent screen then get the one. Performance will be about the same except sense slows stuff down way more and they'll be a greater dev following on the gs4 if you ever wanna root.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


Small battery? My One has lasted 3 days without charging, average usage levels. That beats by Sensation by a mile, that never lasted more than 12 hours even with the extended battery.

I can assure that Sense doesn't slow down this phone, the UI couldn't be any faster/smoother.

I've not used an S4 so I can't say which it better, all I can say is that I have a One and absolutely love it







My gripe is the Blinkfeed screen, it's useless to me as I don't use Facebook much or use my phone to view news items. I have another tile set as 'home' though so it's not too much of an issue.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> So many haters on the s4 in here, the one isn't that great of a phone, sure it looks cool but that's where it ends. Battery is not great at all, the s4 is the clear winner here.
> 
> If you want a unibody phone with a small battery and just really good speakers and decent screen then get the one. Performance will be about the same except sense slows stuff down way more and they'll be a greater dev following on the gs4 if you ever wanna root.
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> 
> 
> Small battery? My One has lasted 3 days without charging, average usage levels. That beats by Sensation by a mile, that never lasted more than 12 hours even with the extended battery.
> 
> I can assure that Sense doesn't slow down this phone, the UI couldn't be any faster/smoother.
> 
> I've not used an S4 so I can't say which it better, all I can say is that I have a One and absolutely love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gripe is the Blinkfeed screen, it's useless to me as I don't use Facebook much or use my phone to view news items. I have another tile set as 'home' though so it's not too much of an issue.
Click to expand...

3 days? My note 2 with its 3100mah battery won't last that long, and your saying your one with a 2300mah battery lasts 3 days, hell no. Even with wifi on the entire time at best I can get 2 and a half days with 9hrs screen on time.

I'm sorry but I don't believe you one bit.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## pcguru000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Definitely the Galaxy S4.
> 
> I hate the design on the HTC especially the back. Too wide and too flat looking.
> 
> HTC phones are known for their poor ergonomics.
> 
> Biggest deal breakers for me are the microSD expansion, removable battery and the array of software features the SGS4 provides compared to the HTC One.
> 
> Advantages of the Samsung Galaxy S4 over the HTC One:


lol what? Too wide and too flat looking. Its on square rectangle at 4.7" versus a LARGER (sammy) sqaure rectangle at 5"... the ergonomics are going to be just like ALL other current smartphone....

Looking at that list too...
Htc will get a 4.2.2 upgrade one way or another
dimensions- 4.7" is probably nicer than 5... were creeping into the 90's brick phone sizes and I thin someone concerned about ergonomics would consider this... PLUS 4.7 @ 1080p = better ppi == clearer display.

camera- read about it, the htc one's camera is superior- they're just bad marketers...

processor- i have a crap LG Nitro HD right now w/ a basic dual core snapdragon- its faster than ANYONE should need on a mobile device... not sure why this even matters now unless you are going to try and Fold on your freakin phone.

TL;DR
These phones aren't that dissimilar IMO the HTC is a winner from a technical and innovation standpoint- but the Sammy is just getting a lot of hype because they have the $ to market it.


----------



## Chris13002

http://blog.gsmarena.com/samsung-galaxy-s4-battery-tests-are-done-heres-how-it-did/
Quote:


> The Samsung Galaxy S4 is a good performer in the individual categories and thanks to efficient standby, it scored a very respectable endurance rating of 63 hours. That's how long it will last between charges if you do an hour each of calling, web browsing and watching videos every day.


As for battery tests, it looks like this trades blows with the HTC One, even with a bigger screen. I was really impressed to see the web browsing up there with my iPad mini... Out of all the devices I have tested between me and all my friends, the iPad Mini definitely beats everything else. I use it moderately and have not charged it for a week.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcguru000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Definitely the Galaxy S4.
> 
> I hate the design on the HTC especially the back. Too wide and too flat looking.
> 
> HTC phones are known for their poor ergonomics.
> 
> Biggest deal breakers for me are the microSD expansion, removable battery and the array of software features the SGS4 provides compared to the HTC One.
> 
> Advantages of the Samsung Galaxy S4 over the HTC One:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol what? Too wide and too flat looking. Its on square rectangle at 4.7" versus a LARGER (sammy) sqaure rectangle at 5"... the ergonomics are going to be just like ALL other current smartphone....
> 
> Looking at that list too...
> Htc will get a 4.2.2 upgrade one way or another
> dimensions- 4.7" is probably nicer than 5... were creeping into the 90's brick phone sizes and I thin someone concerned about ergonomics would consider this... PLUS 4.7 @ 1080p = better ppi == clearer display.
> 
> camera- read about it, the htc one's camera is superior- they're just bad marketers...
> 
> processor- i have a crap LG Nitro HD right now w/ a basic dual core snapdragon- its faster than ANYONE should need on a mobile device... not sure why this even matters now unless you are going to try and Fold on your freakin phone.
> 
> TL;DR
> These phones aren't that dissimilar IMO the HTC is a winner from a technical and innovation standpoint- but the Sammy is just getting a lot of hype because they have the $ to market it.
Click to expand...

The gs4 is the same size as the gs3 but with bigger screen and the gs3 was 4.8" so it's not that big. Both screens are pretty much the same other than ones amoled and the ones not. Don't blame marketing, that's just the easy way out.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> http://blog.gsmarena.com/samsung-galaxy-s4-battery-tests-are-done-heres-how-it-did/
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The Samsung Galaxy S4 is a good performer in the individual categories and thanks to efficient standby, it scored a very respectable endurance rating of 63 hours. That's how long it will last between charges if you do an hour each of calling, web browsing and watching videos every day.
> 
> 
> 
> As for battery tests, it looks like this trades blows with the HTC One, even with a bigger screen. I was really impressed to see the web browsing up there with my iPad mini... Out of all the devices I have tested between me and all my friends, the iPad Mini definitely beats everything else. I use it moderately and have not charged it for a week.
Click to expand...

Don't know if that's accurate, my note 2 blows away my girls maxx comparing battery. You also can't put a tablet that's always connected to wifi on there with phones, that entire test is just dumb.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## Anarion

To me HTC One looks better. GS IV looks so crappy cheap. And after Samsung admitted that used bad and fake marketing tricks against HTC and their One phone I would rather go for the One.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> 3 days? My note 2 with its 3100mah battery won't last that long, and your saying your one with a 2300mah battery lasts 3 days, hell no. Even with wifi on the entire time at best I can get 2 and a half days with 9hrs screen on time.
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't believe you one bit.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


What would I have to gain by lying? I'm not trying to prove anything is better than anything else, I get that some people don't like/want the One. I was just stating a fact, I got 3 days, the battery can't really be considered small/short life.

I probably wouldn't believe me either, I wish I'd screengrabbed the usage page now


----------



## Infinite Jest

C'mon, guys! We should all be holding hands and singing kumbaya in solidarity for android. Save your hatred for Apple!


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> C'mon, guys! We should all be holding hands and singing kumbaya in solidarity for android. Save your hatred for Apple!


Very true statement

tappin from the Nexus 10


----------



## Cyph3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> What does the one do that's new? Imo other than the screen you'll be downgrading going to the one from the gs3.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


• Sleek unibody.
• Better screen (I hate AMOLED... and pentile? Eurgh).
• Stereo *forward facing* speakers. This is a god send for when I'm out with friends and we're watching videos.
• The camera. Sure its only 4 mega pixels, but its natural light capture is amazing and when I compared it to my S3 the majority of times One won due to awkward lighting situations like on nights out etc.
• Sense 5. I actually really like Sense 5 compared to previous iterations of Sense and Touchwiz.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> What does the one do that's new? Imo other than the screen you'll be downgrading going to the one from the gs3.
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> 
> 
> • Sleek unibody.
> • Better screen (I hate AMOLED... and pentile? Eurgh).
> • Stereo *forward facing* speakers. This is a god send for when I'm out with friends and we're watching videos.
> • The camera. Sure its only 4 mega pixels, but its natural light capture is amazing and when I compared it to my S3 the majority of times One won due to awkward lighting situations like on nights out etc.
> • Sense 5. I actually really like Sense 5 compared to previous iterations of Sense and Touchwiz.
Click to expand...

None of that is new, minus the front speakers.

tappin from the Nexus 10


----------



## Cyph3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> None of that is new, minus the front speakers.
> 
> tappin from the Nexus 10


Its new compared to the S3 > S4, was my point.


----------



## ClaggyPants

The unibody design isn't new. I have the One S from last year and I have my order in for the S4 after a pretty horrible year with HTC.

Until HTC can sort out sense properly I am going to the Samsung camp. For the last 12 months I've put up with a phone which reboots all the time and drops its data connection for no reason. Once it does that it tries to get back onto the network constantly until the battery dies. There have been a couple of occasions when the phone has been red hot and died and for me the idea of going back to a phone with a plastic removable cover is desirable.

To those saying that the S3 and S4 feel cheap in terms of build quality, just wait till you've had your One for a year, especially the black one. A friend of mine bought an S3 shortly after I got the One S and although he has broken his screen the phone still feels solid and looks more or less recently new, mine looks battered with paint chipping off.

Looking forward to having a removable battery again and expandable storage.


----------



## Diogenes5

This is a really tough decision for me as well. I just wish HTC had at least allowed for a micro-sd slot or not allowed AT&T to get exclusivity on the 64gb HTC One. HTC has the better screen, the better build quality, better camera (more megapixels =! better), and the better form factor.

But the SIV has the removable battery, micro-sd, and better battery life (assuming here, oled + Samsung's huge batteries usually result in this). I

At the end of the day, as a tech enthusiast, it will all come down to XDA support. I'll probably pick the one with the best CFW support after a few months.


----------



## Cyph3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClaggyPants*
> 
> The unibody design isn't new. I have the One S from last year and I have my order in for the S4 after a pretty horrible year with HTC.
> 
> Until HTC can sort out sense properly I am going to the Samsung camp. For the last 12 months I've put up with a phone which reboots all the time and drops its data connection for no reason. Once it does that it tries to get back onto the network constantly until the battery dies. There have been a couple of occasions when the phone has been red hot and died and for me the idea of going back to a phone with a plastic removable cover is desirable.
> 
> To those saying that the S3 and S4 feel cheap in terms of build quality, just wait till you've had your One for a year, especially the black one. A friend of mine bought an S3 shortly after I got the One S and although he has broken his screen the phone still feels solid and looks more or less recently new, mine looks battered with paint chipping off.
> 
> Looking forward to having a removable battery again and expandable storage.


The unibody design is new for me, coming from an S3, a new feature that the S4 doesn't provide.

I hate touchwiz on the galaxy, even though its always connected to 3g/wifi, a lot of times it just wont load anything, and i have to switch data connection a few times before it will even attempt loading anything.

The One and the One S are different phones.

I never use the expandable storage on phones, nor ever remove the battery.

Every phone has problems, the S3 is the best phone I've ever used, but I have a long list of gripes, complaints and flaws. I've got through 3 S3's in 10 months, but it turns out it was never faulty, its just the phone being annoying.

I own the S3 and I love it, I've used the HTC One and I love it even more, I'd be more than happy to swap to the HTC One next month. Though if I'd owned the One for 10 months I'd probably be quite happy to swap over to the S3.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> The gs4 is the same size as the gs3 but with bigger screen and the gs3 was 4.8" so it's not that big. Both screens are pretty much the same other than ones amoled and the ones not. Don't blame marketing, that's just the easy way out.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


No. GS4 is a 5 inch not a 4.8
And also doesn't detract from the fact it's made of cheap plastic by some children in a factory in Foxconn
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClaggyPants*
> 
> The unibody design isn't new. I have the One S from last year and I have my order in for the S4 after a pretty horrible year with HTC.
> 
> Until HTC can sort out sense properly I am going to the Samsung camp. For the last 12 months I've put up with a phone which reboots all the time and drops its data connection for no reason. Once it does that it tries to get back onto the network constantly until the battery dies. There have been a couple of occasions when the phone has been red hot and died and for me the idea of going back to a phone with a plastic removable cover is desirable.
> 
> To those saying that the S3 and S4 feel cheap in terms of build quality, just wait till you've had your One for a year, especially the black one. A friend of mine bought an S3 shortly after I got the One S and although he has broken his screen the phone still feels solid and looks more or less recently new, mine looks battered with paint chipping off.
> 
> Looking forward to having a removable battery again and expandable storage.


You sure about that? My friend has a One X+. My sensation still hasn't had it's paint chipped off and dropped it a couple of times onto seriously rough tarmac try that with a S3, i know because my other friend broke his screen doing that


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> The gs4 is the same size as the gs3 but with bigger screen and the gs3 was 4.8" so it's not that big. Both screens are pretty much the same other than ones amoled and the ones not. Don't blame marketing, that's just the easy way out.
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> 
> 
> No. GS4 is a 5 inch not a 4.8
> And also doesn't detract from the fact it's made of cheap plastic by some children in a factory in Foxconn
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ClaggyPants*
> 
> The unibody design isn't new. I have the One S from last year and I have my order in for the S4 after a pretty horrible year with HTC.
> 
> Until HTC can sort out sense properly I am going to the Samsung camp. For the last 12 months I've put up with a phone which reboots all the time and drops its data connection for no reason. Once it does that it tries to get back onto the network constantly until the battery dies. There have been a couple of occasions when the phone has been red hot and died and for me the idea of going back to a phone with a plastic removable cover is desirable.
> 
> To those saying that the S3 and S4 feel cheap in terms of build quality, just wait till you've had your One for a year, especially the black one. A friend of mine bought an S3 shortly after I got the One S and although he has broken his screen the phone still feels solid and looks more or less recently new, mine looks battered with paint chipping off.
> 
> Looking forward to having a removable battery again and expandable storage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure about that? My friend has a One X+. My sensation still hasn't had it's paint chipped off and dropped it a couple of times onto seriously rough tarmac try that with a S3, i know because my other friend broke his screen doing that
Click to expand...

I know the screen is 5" READ MY POST BETTER.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## ClaggyPants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> I own the S3 and I love it, I've used the HTC One and I love it even more, I'd be more than happy to swap to the HTC One next month. Though if I'd owned the One for 10 months I'd probably be quite happy to swap over to the S3.


I will admit that I would change my phone every 3 months if I could afford it and I'm well known at home for having 2 contracts on the go at the same time just to get a new handset. My friends think I'm nuts but I just like having the latest kit.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> I own the S3 and I love it, I've used the HTC One and I love it even more, I'd be more than happy to swap to the HTC One next month. Though if I'd owned the One for 10 months I'd probably be quite happy to swap over to the S3.


Sounds like you just want change...








If I were coming from an S3, I wouldn't see either of these phones as a major upgrade, but myself, coming from an S2 and 2 year contract renewing (perfect timing) this choice for the top phone was hard to make...

For those saying the camera is 'better' on the HTC One, we will get more reviews, and from this review I think the Galaxy S4 has the superior camera.

The video recording has room for improvement on the S4, but with stabilization, it's an upgrade from my S2. Also i'm surprised they didn't mention (or I must have missed it) but I know the HTC One does 60fps @ 720p, and the review says the S4 has 'slow motion' recording but there was no specifications on FPS...


----------



## ClaggyPants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> You sure about that? My friend has a One X+. My sensation still hasn't had it's paint chipped off and dropped it a couple of times onto seriously rough tarmac try that with a S3, i know because my other friend broke his screen doing that


Quite sure, it was chipping off within a week. There was quite a bit of ill feeling toward HTC during the first week of the phone being out as they hyped the black version up as being the phone you didn't need to put a case on. 2 of my friends have the same phone and have exactly the same problem. If I could take a pic of the state of the phone I would upload it. Granted its been dropped a couple of times and survived.


----------



## NameUnknown

Leaning to the HTC One. Had a similar thread with more phones and its a lot like your results. Very close.


----------



## quakermaas

HTC One Repairability Score: *One out of 10* (10 is easiest to repair)




Very, very difficult (possibly impossible?) to open the device without damaging the rear case. This makes every component extremely difficult to replace.



The battery is buried beneath the motherboard and adhered to the midframe, hindering its replacement.



The display assembly cannot be replaced without removing the rear case-this will make the most common repair, a damaged screen, nearly impossible.



Copper shielding on many components is difficult to remove and replace.



Solid external construction improves durability.


http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/HTC+One+Teardown/13494/1


----------



## DaveLT

Yeah but why would you be the one repairing a phone by yourself? That makes no sense to me. LEAVE IT TO THE RIGHT PEOPLE TO REPAIR. MAN


----------



## Cyph3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> HTC One Repairability Score: *One out of 10* (10 is easiest to repair)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very, very difficult (possibly impossible?) to open the device without damaging the rear case. This makes every component extremely difficult to replace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The battery is buried beneath the motherboard and adhered to the midframe, hindering its replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The display assembly cannot be replaced without removing the rear case-this will make the most common repair, a damaged screen, nearly impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copper shielding on many components is difficult to remove and replace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solid external construction improves durability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/HTC+One+Teardown/13494/1


In all honesty mate, if anything needed replacing, I'd just get a replacement, I've never replaced any components on my phone myself, always got a replacement. Even when I dropped my S3 which killed the screen, Samsung still issued a warranty replacement.


----------



## Chris13002

Haha yeah that's quite funny from the ifixit.com tear down but I agree that I don't plan to take apart my $600+ device... The battery being underneath the motherboard is a pain, as this obviously won't last forever...
Then again I got an iPad Mini.
Also for my phones, I plan to get insurance which covers accidental (with a deposit) and having the ease that I will be covered if I lose my phone...


----------



## IcedEarth

My S2 died on me two weeks ago so I went ahead and got the HTC One.

I hate the look of the S3 & S4, I also had way too many problems with the SII that were repeated on the S3...such as the phone randomly crashing (the last time it did this two weeks ago it never turned back on), then when you would reboot the phone half your battery had magically disappeared. The phone got super hot whilst in use, and the annoying bug with the middle button which kept bringing up the 'driving mode'.

So in the end I went with the HTC One as a successor to my S2 and I absolutely love it. The camera was outstanding in nightclubs, it's awesome during the day and the HD video recording is amazing with absolutely no stutter. It's easy to use, easy to hold and it looks awesome. The battery life is really good to, I don't have to charge it at dinner time like I did the S2.

However in all honesty, I don't think either choice would be a wrong one.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> 3 days? My note 2 with its 3100mah battery won't last that long, and your saying your one with a 2300mah battery lasts 3 days, hell no. Even with wifi on the entire time at best I can get 2 and a half days with 9hrs screen on time.
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't believe you one bit.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


You need to root your phone. This was my battery life under light/moderate usage running Omega v10 ROM w/Perseus Alpha31 kernel.










Hell, I've been using my phone heavily yesterday and today and it's got 26% left, with a running time of 1d 9h. Granted the custom Kernel helps a *lot*, but you can easily get 3 days on the stock kernel/ROM with light/moderate usage if you are careful. Saying 3 days is impossible for the HTC is just...silly.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> My S2 died on me two weeks ago so I went ahead and got the HTC One.
> 
> I hate the look of the S3 & S4, I also had way too many problems with the SII that were repeated on the S3...such as the phone randomly crashing (the last time it did this two weeks ago it never turned back on), then when you would reboot the phone half your battery had magically disappeared. The phone got super hot whilst in use, and the annoying bug with the middle button which kept bringing up the 'driving mode'.
> 
> So in the end I went with the HTC One as a successor to my S2 and I absolutely love it. The camera was outstanding in nightclubs, it's awesome during the day and the HD video recording is amazing with absolutely no stutter. It's easy to use, easy to hold and it looks awesome. The battery life is really good to, I don't have to charge it at dinner time like I did the S2.
> 
> However in all honesty, I don't think either choice would be a wrong one.


I always had beef with Samsung's stupid software problems and it just reared its head on my father. Tablet completely died and it was a software fault ... Should have seen it coming with all those random shutdowns

Ya know the camera is epic for nightshots







How many people use camera phones at night or low-light? Almost everyone. Great decision HTC made
The shots that the S3 and S4 captures are piss poor at night and it's just like how the sensation was much better than the S2, the problems everyone had with phone cameras are crappy low-light photos and S4 didn't fix that. It just made it worse







Wonder why most of the photo benchmarks only include BRIGHT LIGHT shots not low-light shots

And also why QUALITY > QUANTITY. Why are previous rock bottom low-end DSLRs 14.2MP max (D3100), even if they have a sensor MUCH MUCH MUCH larger than phone sensors?
BECAUSE QUALITY > QUANTITY. That's why Intel CPU are better than AMD in single threaded apps.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> In all honesty mate, if anything needed replacing, I'd just get a replacement, I've never replaced any components on my phone myself, always got a replacement. Even when I dropped my S3 which killed the screen, Samsung still issued a warranty replacement.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Yeah but why would you be the one repairing a phone by yourself? That makes no sense to me. LEAVE IT TO THE RIGHT PEOPLE TO REPAIR. MAN


All fine if it is a warranty repair, of course let them fix it.

But what if you crack the screen, maybe after 2 years it needs a new battery or you root the phone, put on a custom ROM and kiss that warranty byebye.

I have done many of my own repairs and have no problems with it.

I am not knocking the phone, it is just some thing to consider.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> 3 days? My note 2 with its 3100mah battery won't last that long, and your saying your one with a 2300mah battery lasts 3 days, hell no. Even with wifi on the entire time at best I can get 2 and a half days with 9hrs screen on time.
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't believe you one bit.
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> 
> 
> You need to root your phone. This was my battery life under light/moderate usage running Omega v10 ROM w/Perseus Alpha31 kernel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I've been using my phone heavily yesterday and today and it's got 26% left, with a running time of 1d 9h. Granted the custom Kernel helps a *lot*, but you can easily get 3 days on the stock kernel/ROM with light/moderate usage if you are careful. Saying 3 days is impossible for the HTC is just...silly.
Click to expand...

I've been rooted since day one, what's the screen on time with that battery? If I would've had less screen time than that 9hrs, I could've easily gone over 3 days.

It's not silly saying a phone with a smaller battery then ours will get less than what we can get. If we barely managed 3 days on our 3100mah battery,he'd have to be never using your phone, have data off constantly, always on Wi-Fi, sync off, who know what else to make 3 days with a 2300 mah battery. Very hard to believe sorry.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I've been rooted since day one, what's the screen on time with that battery? If I would've had less screen time than that 9hrs, I could've easily gone over 3 days.
> 
> It's not silly saying a phone with a smaller battery then ours will get less than what we can get. If we barely managed 3 days on our 3100mah battery,he'd have to be never using your phone, have data off constantly, always on Wi-Fi, sync off, who know what else to make 3 days with a 2300 mah battery. Very hard to believe sorry.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


My Wifi and Bluetooth are on permanently with my HTC One. My phone lasts an entire day with heavy use and two days with little to moderate use.

Why do you need a battery that lasts 3 days? It's not exactly a hardship to charge it every night whilst you're sleeping.


----------



## Miki

Galaxy S4. Removal battery, SD card expansion, better specifications.

Sure, it's plastic, or poly-carbonate. It lacks the aluminum casing that encompasses the HTC One. But, my phone always goes into a slim case anyway.

But aside from all that, I just prefer the way the Galaxy S4 looks. ^_^


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I've been rooted since day one, what's the screen on time with that battery? If I would've had less screen time than that 9hrs, I could've easily gone over 3 days.
> 
> It's not silly saying a phone with a smaller battery then ours will get less than what we can get. If we barely managed 3 days on our 3100mah battery,he'd have to be never using your phone, have data off constantly, always on Wi-Fi, sync off, who know what else to make 3 days with a 2300 mah battery. Very hard to believe sorry.
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> 
> 
> My Wifi and Bluetooth are on permanently with my HTC One. My phone lasts an entire day with heavy use and two days with little to moderate use.
> 
> Why do you need a battery that lasts 3 days? It's not exactly a hardship to charge it every night whilst you're sleeping.
Click to expand...

I never said I wanted it to last 3 days, did you read that in my post? I want it to last at least a day or more with heavy use without having to use Wi-Fi. Wi-Fi will use way less battery so that's why your phone lasted so long.

Don't use Wi-Fi and see how long your battery lasts on heavy use, then report back.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I never said I wanted it to last 3 days, did you read that in my post? I want it to last at least a day or more with heavy use without having to use Wi-Fi. Wi-Fi will use way less battery so that's why your phone lasted so long.
> 
> Don't use Wi-Fi and see how long your battery lasts on heavy use, then report back.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


I shall clarify, my wifi is always enabled but only active when I'm in my house. I spend the majority of my day at work, then at the gym. I abuse my phone whilst at work by only using HSPA+. My bluetooth is always enabled but only utilised on my journey to work when I hook it up to my car stereo. My battery lasts an entire day at the very least, which is more than acceptable for anyone.

I simply quoted you because you were the prominent one that seemed to be pushing for long battery life.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I never said I wanted it to last 3 days, did you read that in my post? I want it to last at least a day or more with heavy use without having to use Wi-Fi. Wi-Fi will use way less battery so that's why your phone lasted so long.
> 
> Don't use Wi-Fi and see how long your battery lasts on heavy use, then report back.
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> 
> 
> I shall clarify, my wifi is always enabled but only active when I'm in my house. I spend the majority of my day at work, then at the gym. I abuse my phone whilst at work by only using HSPA+. My bluetooth is always enabled but only utilised on my journey to work when I hook it up to my car stereo. My battery lasts an entire day at the very least, which is more than acceptable for anyone.
> 
> I simply quoted you because you were the prominent one that seemed to be pushing for long battery life.
Click to expand...

A day is fine but longer is better, never know when you need the juice and no way to charge. I use to go crazy worrying about battery with my gnex.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> Small battery? My One has lasted 3 days without charging, average usage levels...
> 
> 
> 
> 3 days? My note 2 with its 3100mah battery won't last that long, and your saying your one with a 2300mah battery lasts 3 days, hell no. Even with wifi on the entire time at best I can get 2 and a half days with 9hrs screen on time.
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't believe you one bit.
Click to expand...

As an owner of the Note 2, I think you're both full of crap. But feel free to prove me wrong w/ your detailed battery life screenshots.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> • Better screen (I hate AMOLED... and pentile? Eurgh).
> • Stereo *forward facing* speakers.


2. Better screen for text IMO.
3. This is REALLY cool!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diogenes5*
> 
> HTC has the better screen, the better build quality, better camera (more megapixels =! better), and the better form factor.
> 
> But the SIV has the removable battery, micro-sd, and better battery life (assuming here, oled + Samsung's huge batteries usually result in this). I
> 
> At the end of the day, as a tech enthusiast, it will all come down to XDA support. I'll probably pick the one with the best CFW support after a few months.


As an owner of both the One X, S3, and now Note 2, your post summarizes how I feel about the situation.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> You need to root your phone. This was my battery life under light/moderate usage running Omega v10 ROM w/Perseus Alpha31 kernel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I've been using my phone heavily yesterday and today and it's got 26% left, with a running time of 1d 9h. Granted the custom Kernel helps a *lot*, but you can easily get 3 days on the stock kernel/ROM with light/moderate usage if you are careful. Saying 3 days is impossible for the HTC is just...silly.


I cannot seem to get this picture to work (I've tried the full photobucket link). Also, by any chance have you tried out cleanrom, cm10.1? I've not played w/ kernels yet and this post interests me! Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> My Wifi and Bluetooth are on permanently with my HTC One. My phone lasts an entire day with heavy use and two days with little to moderate use.


Would love to see screenshots of total usage, voice calls, display, and anything else w/ more than 30 mins usage. Also, feel free to let us know how many apps or widgets you have installed and what their sync time is. In other words, define "heavy use" for IcedEarth. Finally, what brightness setting (0-100%) and how much "off wi-fi/on 4G" time do you have?


----------



## pratesh

I'd go for the HTC One. That phone is just so sexy. Too bad I'm poor.


----------



## iuopa

Some members seem to be extremely hypocritical here. They thoroughly hate Apple and yet love Samsung, whose success has come from mirroring Apple's business policies. Atleast Apple makes good looking, well-built phones









Anyways, HTC One is the device of my choice without a doubt. If I am paying $600+ for a phone, I want it feel like it's of premium quality. Besides, all that so called "features" on the GS4 feels more like unwanted bloat than features.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iuopa*
> 
> Atleast Apple makes good looking, well-built phones


That still break when you drop them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iuopa*
> 
> ...all that so called "features" on the GS4 feels more like unwanted bloat than features.


Thanks for your "feeling," now I can rest easy.









I have owned an iPhone 4S and IMO, it feels INFINITELY better than my Note 2 or even the Galaxy S3 did. It's a much better phone, phone IMO. Further, the apps seem of higher quality.

The One has a really killer feature set that seems "new" compared to S3-->S4.

But in the end, expandable storage, battery life, screen size, and dev support win out for this user.


----------



## The_ocho

My HTC one is on its way. I have never been a fan of sense or samsung's UI. I do however like HTC build quality a whole lot more than the plastic of the samsung galaxy series. Iv had a ton of HTC phones and never found one I felt lacked quality with the nexus one and HD2 being my favorites. The software side of the house is null for me as as soon as I can it will have root and a custom rom or maybe just root and a launcher to get rid of sense will suffice for now.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iuopa*
> 
> Some members seem to be extremely hypocritical here. They thoroughly hate Apple and yet love Samsung, whose success has come from mirroring Apple's business policies. Atleast Apple makes good looking, well-built phones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, HTC One is the device of my choice without a doubt. If I am paying $600+ for a phone, I want it feel like it's of premium quality. Besides, all that so called "features" on the GS4 feels more like unwanted bloat than features.


Maybe we like Samsung BC they just make a better phone all around. I don't hate htc, my first android phone was an htc phone and I loved it. If you think it's bloat you have the choice of removing it through rooting or a different launcher for the most part. Imho sense bogs down phones a whole lot more than tw, but I'm not defending either one.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_ocho*
> 
> I do however like HTC build quality a whole lot more than the plastic of the samsung galaxy series.


But...but...my plastic toy phone talks to me when I touch it.

*creeaaak*










Edit: Anand's review is almost 2 weeks old now, but they gave the One their first ever smartphone editor's choice. Full link here: http://www.anandtech.com/show/6747/htc-one-review/17


----------



## qTAP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> What did you prefer about the S4?


The HTC one reminds me of the iphone but in the android world. Doesn't have a removable battery and no micro sd-slot like the iphone. First not having the settings button on the HTC one is annoying. The battery on the s4 is bigger then the htc one. The shape of the s4 is so much easier to hold then the HTC one. The biggest issue is where they placed the power button. They have the power button on the top left, its so difficult to reach if your right handed. There was only three things that amazed me with the HTC one. The screen is AWESOME, the speakers is AWESOME, and the aluminum back is AWESOME. But its still not worth getting the HTC one over the Galaxy s4 when you add all the cons.


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Would love to see screenshots of total usage, voice calls, display, and anything else w/ more than 30 mins usage. Also, feel free to let us know how many apps or widgets you have installed and what their sync time is. In other words, define "heavy use" for IcedEarth. Finally, what brightness setting (0-100%) and how much "off wi-fi/on 4G" time do you have?


I don't want to sound passive aggressive but I won't provide screenshots of anything.

I judge heavy use by how much I use my phone. It's quite simple really. If I use it for the majority of the day...that's called heavy use. If I'm using my phone, I'm either on Facebook, the internet, a game or checking the stock market. All of which you could classify as battery intensive.

Brightness is always at 100%, I don't see the point in not having it at 100%.

Apologies if it sounds passive aggressive, it's not intended to come across that way, but you guys are just way too 'srs business' about this stuff. It's a phone guys...

It lasts me a whole day if I use it heavily and it lasts 2 days if I use it moderately, you don't need statistics or science. This is real world results based off personal experience.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qTAP*
> 
> The HTC one reminds me of the iphone but in the android world. Doesn't have a removable battery and no micro sd-slot like the iphone. First not having the settings button on the HTC one is annoying. The battery on the s4 is bigger then the htc one. The shape of the s4 is so much easier to hold then the HTC one. The biggest issue is where they placed the power button. They have the power button on the top left, its so difficult to reach if your right handed. There was only three things that amazed me with the HTC one. The screen is AWESOME, the speakers is AWESOME, and the aluminum back is AWESOME. But its still not worth getting the HTC one over the Galaxy s4 when you add all the cons.


I've said it many times before, and everyone seems to get emotional about this statement but here it goes again. Why on earth would you need over 32GB of memory on a phone!? It holds more music than I could listen to in a week, and still has 15GB left over for anything else. You guys seem to want to put the worlds entire media on your phone...even though you could never possibly consume such media in any given month. It's absolutely bananas. The battery issue I also find bizarre, battery life is absolutely fine, it's almost as if you guys are allergic to charging your phone every night.

Why is everyone so melodramatic about such non-issues?

I think everyone needs to just appreciate that both phones are incredible pieces of technology and just take a step back.


----------



## The_ocho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> I've said it many times before, and everyone seems to get emotional about this statement but here it goes again. Why on earth would you need over 32GB of memory on a phone!? It holds more music than I could listen to in a week, and still has 15GB left over for anything else. You guys seem to want to put the worlds entire media on your phone...even though you could never possibly consume such media in any given month. It's absolutely bananas. The battery issue I also find bizarre, battery life is absolutely fine, it's almost as if you guys are allergic to charging your phone every night.
> 
> Why is everyone so melodramatic about such non-issues?
> 
> I think everyone needs to just appreciate that both phones are incredible pieces of technology and just take a step back.


I think what it comes down to is people like options. They want to be able to do stuff and say hey I have 64 or 96 or whatever gigs of storage and an extra battery. I know even I was guilty of it at first when I heard about the lack of SD slot. A big reason behind that is my 32gig Nexus 7, but on that device I'm putting huge movie rips and tv shows and that will eat your space quickly. You are absolutely correct though, once I sat down and actually thought about it. I am doing fine with a 16gig iphone 4. Granted would it be nice to store my whole music library on my phone(mp3 player at this point), but is it a deal breaker no. I cant listen to all that music, it is just nice to have the option to choose an artist without having to get on the computer and swap files around. As far as battery life, I charge my phone every night and if I need it I have a car charger. I can not charge while I am at work, but I cant have a phone in my actual work place so that is moot. I am making the jump form VZW to Sprint for this device and the swap gives me unlimited data vs VZW's nazi 2 gigs. Having that data will allow me to take advantage of off device storage of my media so really I could have my full library at my finger tips as long as I have service.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> *snip*


You named your pc "smallville."









Ontopic:
Who has the One yet? I'd love to hear your impressions of the speakers.


----------



## Miki

I can't believe the HTC One is winning


----------



## vitality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qTAP*
> 
> The HTC one reminds me of the iphone but in the android world. Doesn't have a removable battery and no micro sd-slot like the iphone. First not having the settings button on the HTC one is annoying. The battery on the s4 is bigger then the htc one. The shape of the s4 is so much easier to hold then the HTC one. The biggest issue is where they placed the power button. They have the power button on the top left, its so difficult to reach if your right handed. There was only three things that amazed me with the HTC one. The screen is AWESOME, the speakers is AWESOME, and the aluminum back is AWESOME. But its still not worth getting the HTC one over the Galaxy s4 when you add all the cons.


\
I'm right handed and once you get used to it the power button on the top left is easier to access than if it was on the right tbh.


----------



## duox

I voted for the htc once because thats the way I am leaning as I try and decide between the two. If i didn't absolutely despise the plastic texture used on samsung it would be no contest the other direction though.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> If i didn't absolutely despise the plastic texture used on samsung it would be no contest the other direction though.


Took me the better part of a month, but I got used to an Otterbox Commuter. Phone feels AND looks WAY tougher than before. Course, you might not need a case @ all w/ the One. Tough call. But in all fairness, you're deciding between 2 VERY VERY elite phones. Whatever you choose, you've got an A+ phone.


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Took me the better part of a month, but I got used to an Otterbox Commuter. Phone feels AND looks WAY tougher than before. Course, you might not need a case @ all w/ the One. Tough call. But in all fairness, you're deciding between 2 VERY VERY elite phones. Whatever you choose, you've got an A+ phone.


Ya the problem between the two , is they both have things I really like about them. So no matter what I do there will be slight buyers remorse. I HATE phone cases but phones are so thin these days one might not be so noticeable. I dunno I will prolly come down to impulse buying one or the other. I just wish the samsung looked as good and felt as good in my hand. Then there would be no contest.


----------



## qTAP

f


----------



## qTAP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> I don't want to sound passive aggressive but I won't provide screenshots of anything.
> 
> I judge heavy use by how much I use my phone. It's quite simple really. If I use it for the majority of the day...that's called heavy use. If I'm using my phone, I'm either on Facebook, the internet, a game or checking the stock market. All of which you could classify as battery intensive.
> 
> Brightness is always at 100%, I don't see the point in not having it at 100%.
> 
> Apologies if it sounds passive aggressive, it's not intended to come across that way, but you guys are just way too 'srs business' about this stuff. It's a phone guys...
> 
> It lasts me a whole day if I use it heavily and it lasts 2 days if I use it moderately, you don't need statistics or science. This is real world results based off personal experience.
> I've said it many times before, and everyone seems to get emotional about this statement but here it goes again. Why on earth would you need over 32GB of memory on a phone!? It holds more music than I could listen to in a week, and still has 15GB left over for anything else. You guys seem to want to put the worlds entire media on your phone...even though you could never possibly consume such media in any given month. It's absolutely bananas. The battery issue I also find bizarre, battery life is absolutely fine, it's almost as if you guys are allergic to charging your phone every night.
> 
> Why is everyone so melodramatic about such non-issues?
> 
> I think everyone needs to just appreciate that both phones are incredible pieces of technology and just take a step back.


I think its because why would anyone want to pay $200 on the HTC one, when they can get the S4 for $200 too and it includes micro-SD and removable battery. I'm not going to settle for less just because its a good phone, when I can pay the same amount and get a phone with more features bigger battery, removable battery, micro-sd slot, and etc. Even if a 32GB is enough for my needs why wouldn't I just get a phone that also gives me a micro SD so I can put more content on my phone when its the same price. I want to be the most happy when I buy my phone because I'll be with it until my contract ends. Not to mention the HTC one X and the HTC evo 4G LTE don't even have Jellybean yet. The Galaxy SIII came with ICS and later got the update for jellybean. Samsung is huge and the community keeps growing so fast. Most likely you're going to get alot more updates directly from Samsung which is a huge benefit. Take a look at XDA there are just so many roms for the top sammy devices, just look at the galaxy s III compared to any HTC phone. Hell even look at the Samsung Note 2 and compare it to any HTC phone.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality*
> 
> \
> I'm right handed and once you get used to it the power button on the top left is easier to access than if it was on the right tbh.


I never even had to get used to it on my note 2. It was just easier and your the first person that ever told me that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> I can't believe the HTC One is winning


It will change when the s4 comes out.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

HTC One... Samsung makes great phones but I can't stand plastic.


----------



## born2bwild

I'd go with the HTC One because of the much better design/build quality and better screen.
But I also dislike Samsung as a company because of its monopolistic practices... so I might be biased. But the SGS4 really does not feel like a huge upgrade from the SGS3. But the HTC One is a much bigger change from its predecessor.


----------



## qTAP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> HTC One... Samsung makes great phones but I can't stand plastic.


Well, I keep a case on mine, so its not a really deal breaker for me. But I totally agree HTC wins when it comes to build quality.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *born2bwild*
> 
> I'd go with the HTC One because of the much better design/build quality and better screen.
> But I also dislike Samsung as a company because of its monopolistic practices... so I might be biased. But the SGS4 really does not feel like a huge upgrade from the SGS3. But the HTC One is a much bigger change from its predecessor.


The old HTC "one" is the HTC one "X". The HTC one "X" has a better screen/Build quality then the galaxy S3, no micro-sd slot, and internal battery only. So the same pros and cons of the HTC "one"and Galaxy S4 is the same lol. So really, there was not that much of a difference from the HTC one "X" to the HTC "one". Just like the Galaxy S3 to the S4.


----------



## deafboy

The ability to expand the memory, removable/replaceable battery, etc. Definitely the Samsung. I see no reason to get the HTC One over the S4.


----------



## born2bwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qTAP*
> 
> The old HTC "one" is the HTC one "X". The HTC one "X" has a better screen/Build quality then the galaxy S3, no micro-sd slot, and internal battery only. So the same pros and cons of the HTC "one"and Galaxy S4 is the same lol. So really, there was not that much of a difference from the HTC one "X" to the HTC "one". Just like the Galaxy S3 to the S4.


Well as you pointed out, both the Galaxy and "One" line kept their strengths (and weaknesses) this generation. The only difference is the HTC One line further improved its strengths....

So, while the HTC One X was only marginally better than the SGS3 in terms of design and build quality, the HTC One is miles ahead of SGS4 in terms of design and build quality.
Hence my conclusion that the HTC One X->HTC One was a bigger leap than SGS3->SGS4.


----------



## qTAP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *born2bwild*
> 
> Well as you pointed out, both the Galaxy and "One" line kept their strengths (and weaknesses) this generation. The only difference is the HTC One line further improved its strengths....
> 
> So, while the HTC One X was only marginally better than the SGS3 in terms of design and build quality, the HTC One is miles ahead of SGS4 in terms of design and build quality.
> Hence my conclusion that the HTC One X->HTC One was a bigger leap than SGS3->SGS4.


Yes they kept there EXACT strengths and weaknesses in this generations. The S3 is better then HTC one X in terms of longer battery life, removable battery, and micro sd slot. So the S4 is still better because they didn't improve on anything new on the HTC One. its still missing removable battery, micro sd slot, and has a smaller battery. The build quality on the HTC one "X" was always better then S3, but the S3 was still better due to the other reasons I already stated. So, overall the S4 still dominates the HTC "one" Just like S3 did to the HTC one X.

Bottom line.
HTC one
PROS
- better screen then s4(but not by much)
- better build quality by far
Cons
- no removable battery
- no micro sd slot
- slow updates
- smaller battery then s4

Galaxy S4
PROS
- Bigger battery
- Removable battery
- SD card
- Faster updates
- more support on device
Cons
- Ugly, poor build quality
- slightly worst screen then HTC "one"

Your choice.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qTAP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *born2bwild*
> 
> Well as you pointed out, both the Galaxy and "One" line kept their strengths (and weaknesses) this generation. The only difference is the HTC One line further improved its strengths....
> 
> So, while the HTC One X was only marginally better than the SGS3 in terms of design and build quality, the HTC One is miles ahead of SGS4 in terms of design and build quality.
> Hence my conclusion that the HTC One X->HTC One was a bigger leap than SGS3->SGS4.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they kept there EXACT strengths and weaknesses in this generations. The S3 is better then HTC one X in terms of longer battery life, removable battery, and micro sd slot. So the S4 is still better because they didn't improve on anything new on the HTC One. its still missing removable battery, micro sd slot, and has a smaller battery. The build quality on the HTC one "X" was always better then S3, but the S3 was still better due to the other reasons I already stated. So, overall the S4 still dominates the HTC "one" Just like S3 did to the HTC one X.
> 
> Bottom line.
> HTC one
> PROS
> - better screen then s4(but not by much)
> - better build quality by far
> Cons
> - no removable battery
> - no micro sd slot
> - slow updates
> - smaller battery then s4
> 
> Galaxy S4
> PROS
> - Bigger battery
> - Removable battery
> - SD card
> - Faster updates
> - more support on device
> Cons
> - Ugly, poor build quality
> - slightly worst screen then HTC "one"
> 
> Your choice.
Click to expand...

Those cons on the gs4 are your opinion, I think the gs4 looks really good and it's built really well, and I prefer the amoled screen over the one anyday. The cons on the one are all facts.

tapping from the Note II


----------



## nyk20z3

I would go with the 1 just to be different + its 1 hell of a phone overall.

I am waiting patiently to see what the 5S brings though before i actually buy any of these since my Sprint contract is up in June.


----------



## Jodiuh

Screw you all and your puny screen sizes! 5.5" or go home!!


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *qTAP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *born2bwild*
> 
> Well as you pointed out, both the Galaxy and "One" line kept their strengths (and weaknesses) this generation. The only difference is the HTC One line further improved its strengths....
> 
> So, while the HTC One X was only marginally better than the SGS3 in terms of design and build quality, the HTC One is miles ahead of SGS4 in terms of design and build quality.
> Hence my conclusion that the HTC One X->HTC One was a bigger leap than SGS3->SGS4.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they kept there EXACT strengths and weaknesses in this generations. The S3 is better then HTC one X in terms of longer battery life, removable battery, and micro sd slot. So the S4 is still better because they didn't improve on anything new on the HTC One. its still missing removable battery, micro sd slot, and has a smaller battery. The build quality on the HTC one "X" was always better then S3, but the S3 was still better due to the other reasons I already stated. So, overall the S4 still dominates the HTC "one" Just like S3 did to the HTC one X.
> 
> Bottom line.
> HTC one
> PROS
> - better screen then s4(but not by much)
> - better build quality by far
> Cons
> - no removable battery
> - no micro sd slot
> - slow updates
> - smaller battery then s4
> 
> Galaxy S4
> PROS
> - Bigger battery
> - Removable battery
> - SD card
> - Faster updates
> - more support on device
> Cons
> - Ugly, poor build quality
> - slightly worst screen then HTC "one"
> 
> Your choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those cons on the gs4 are your opinion, I think the gs4 looks really good and it's built really well, and I prefer the amoled screen over the one anyday. The cons on the one are all facts.
> 
> tapping from the Note II
Click to expand...

I agree.. I mean, let's base the cons on facts not personal preference.


----------



## DizzlePro

The Htc one was a fail Out of the box, It still runs 4.1.2

SGS4 FTW


----------



## The_ocho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> The Htc one was a fail Out of the box, It still runs 4.1.2
> 
> SGS4 FTW


are you kidding me lol. what a lame reason.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_ocho*
> 
> are you kidding me lol. what a lame reason.


Not a huge thing, but you'd think a new phone would come out with the most updated version of android. So basically this brand new phone has an outdated os already. With htc track record, it'll get updated maybe this time next year.

tapping from the Note II


----------



## sWaY20

Don't know how the hell that quote got there but I quoted the ocho.

tapping from the Note II


----------



## Djghost454

I would go for the s4, I got the Evo 4g LTE instead of the s3 and regret that choice.

As far as the aluminum body goes, I have noticed major durability issues, while the plastic may look cheaper, it actually handles impact ALOT better than my aluminum phone does. I actually broke my screen by dropping the phone on it's side and the case dented in and shattered the glass.


----------



## The_ocho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Not a huge thing, but you'd think a new phone would come out with the most updated version of android. So basically this brand new phone has an outdated os already. With htc track record, it'll get updated maybe this time next year.
> 
> tapping from the Note II


For me its null as I will have root and a custom rom as soon as I can, so maybe I have a hard time seeing it from your side of things. I still feel that its not really a big deal, yeah 4.2 is newer but look at the feature differences between the two. Not too many major changes. Its not like this phone is being released with cupcake. I will agree with you that HTC will probably take a while to update but there is always the chance that its already in work. IMO if you are searching for a platform that you plan on keeping for a while HW is more important, there is no update for that. these phones are so close HW wise that its really just a matter of opinion and threads like this are pointless other than to provoke conversation.


----------



## Mrcooks

I do like the HTC one's low light camera. That is a + 1 for me.


----------



## burksdb

after using the S3 for the last 6 months i'm ready to trash it and pick up and HTC one... will not own another samsung phone.. Such cheap plastic phones


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> after using the S3 for the last 6 months i'm ready to trash it and pick up and HTC one... will not own another samsung phone.. Such cheap plastic phones


Any reason why other than its cheap plastic? Our is that everyone's excuse just cheap plastic, what did people do before there were metal and glass phones, get over it!!!

tapping from the Note II


----------



## Captivate

Getting the HTC One 64GB Developer Edition and will arrive later this week! Finally replacing my Galaxy S1! Can't wait.


----------



## Emu105

I just got the HTC one, going to return it tomorrow, wifi is horrible slow speeds sprint is even worse, phone does look beautiful, screen wise, phone is really fast opening apps and such screen does look better then then note 2 that i have right now but wifi not sure what was up beyond slow DSL speeds. The body of the phone gets dirty really quick very dirty battery life was just real bad, phone gets really hot very quick. Might be that CPU it is fast that i can say.

EDIT: Also charging the phone takes about 4 5hrs, its all over on XDA, HTC please fix that.


----------



## The_ocho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Any reason why other than its cheap plastic? Our is that everyone's excuse just cheap plastic, what did people do before there were metal and glass phones, get over it!!!
> 
> tapping from the Note II


there are plastic phones and there is the galaxy series. I think the galaxy feels the way it does is because of the thin black plate and how light they are. My dream, nexus one, tytn 2, I can go on were all plastic phones too but they felt a ton more solid because they didn't flex as much. the HTC magic did feel cheap and plastic like the galaxy does.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> I just got the HTC one, going to return it tomorrow, wifi is horrible slow speeds sprint is even worse, phone does look beautiful, screen wise, phone is really fast opening apps and such screen does look better then then note 2 that i have right now but wifi not sure what was up beyond slow DSL speeds. The body of the phone gets dirty really quick very dirty battery life was just real bad, phone gets really hot very quick. Might be that CPU it is fast that i can say.
> 
> EDIT: Also charging the phone takes about 4 5hrs, its all over on XDA, HTC please fix that.


interesting!

tapping from the Note II


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_ocho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Any reason why other than its cheap plastic? Our is that everyone's excuse just cheap plastic, what did people do before there were metal and glass phones, get over it!!!
> 
> tapping from the Note II
> 
> 
> 
> there are plastic phones and there is the galaxy series. I think the galaxy feels the way it does is because of the thin black plate and how light they are. My dream, nexus one, tytn 2, I can go on were all plastic phones too but they felt a ton more solid because they didn't flex as much. the HTC magic did feel cheap and plastic like the galaxy does.
Click to expand...

I had a tytn 2, was a sweet phone. The worst phone Ive ever owned was the htc evo 3d, what were they thinking? Build quality was absolutely horrendous, it was an all around bad phone, and idea. Loved my og evo though. Imagine the weight of the note 2 if it were anything but plastic.

tapping from the Note II


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I had a tytn 2, was a sweet phone. The worst phone Ive ever owned was the htc evo 3d, what were they thinking? Build quality was absolutely horrendous, it was an all around bad phone, and idea. Loved my og evo though. Imagine the weight of the note 2 if it were anything but plastic.
> 
> tapping from the Note II


Indeed. The EVO 3D was a bad phone. It made the Sensation feel like it was made out of titanium


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Any reason why other than its cheap plastic? Our is that everyone's excuse just cheap plastic, what did people do before there were metal and glass phones, get over it!!!
> 
> tapping from the Note II


it's more than them using cheap thin plastic battery life on mine sucks dont like the shape of the phone etc... more personal preff than the performance of the phone. and as for the get over it comment i'm not an iphone user i get to chose what id like to use thanks and with the cheap path samsung is taking i doubt i'll own another


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> it's more than them using cheap thin plastic battery life on mine sucks dont like the shape of the phone etc... more personal preff than the performance of the phone. and as for the get over it comment i'm not an iphone user i get to chose that id like to use thanks and with the cheap path samsung is taking i doubt i'll own another


Agreed. Maybe I was spoiled by iPhones (currently using an iPhone 5) but my next phone will be a HTC One or a Sony Xperia Z. Definitely not a Samsung unless they stop using plastic.


----------



## nyk20z3

My gf has owned a GS3 for almost a year now and i wouldn't say it feels cheap but i do prefer the premium feel of an iphone in my hands oppose to the GS3.

It will be a tough choice for sure come this June between the 1,GS4,iphone 5S.


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> I just got the HTC one, going to return it tomorrow, wifi is horrible slow speeds sprint is even worse, phone does look beautiful, screen wise, phone is really fast opening apps and such screen does look better then then note 2 that i have right now but wifi not sure what was up beyond slow DSL speeds. The body of the phone gets dirty really quick very dirty battery life was just real bad, phone gets really hot very quick. Might be that CPU it is fast that i can say.
> 
> EDIT: Also charging the phone takes about 4 5hrs, its all over on XDA, HTC please fix that.


1. Wifi...is determined by the speed of the internet connection you are connecting too. Maybe your signal is shocking, or maybe you genuinely got a faulty phone. However I can provide screen shots of my HTC One getting 44 Mb/s down and 2.3 Mb/s up over Wifi whilst I'm sat upstairs and my router is downstairs. For comparison I ran Speedtest on my PC right after I ran it on my phone, note that my PC is also upstairs via Wifi and that achieved 65 Mb/s down and 18 Mb/s up. There's a clear gap between to two, but there certainly isn't a major Wifi issue.

2. I'm confused about you saying the phone gets dirty. I've had mine over two weeks and it has never gotten dirty. I don't have a case for it, I'm always in the gym with chalk on my hands whilst handling it, always in nightclubs and mine has never gotten dirt.

3. In regards to your phone getting hot, this is somewhat true. It does get warm during use, but name me a single high end phone that does not. My SII would get so hot it would start to moderately burn my fingers after a session of intense use. Such is the consequence of having high end hardware in such a small form factor that has severe cooling limitations.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> My gf has owned a GS3 for almost a year now and i wouldn't say it feels cheap but i do prefer the premium feel of an iphone in my hands oppose to the GS3.
> 
> It will be a tough choice for sure come this June between the 1,GS4,iphone 5S.


It isn't the 'premium' feel that I love about the iPhone and HTC One, it's the weight.

I was constantly dropping my SII because it was so light, sometimes it would just slip away. It sounds pretty stupid but it's true. I love a heavy phone.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> I just got the HTC one, going to return it tomorrow, wifi is horrible slow speeds...


I'll bite on the wifi issue...

The S3 I had before the Note 2 handled my environment better. I'm located in an apt w/ at least 10 wifi networks within range. The S3 kept a good link (39 Mbps or better) all of the time on a pos Actiontec DSL all in one. The Note 2 would occasionally drop down to 5 Mbps. By changing a few things...

1. putting the modem in bridge mode and using a separate router
2. N devices only
3. changing to a channel that's not used
4. increased xmit power

the Note 2 seems to stay where the S3 was. The router being used is a Netgear WNR3500L w/ tomato.


----------



## Chris13002

For those saying that the HTC One has the 'better' camera, this camera review site tends to disagree... even indoors and low light conditions...








http://www.phonearena.com/reviews/Camera-comparison-Samsung-Galaxy-S4-vs-HTC-One-Sony-Xperia-Z--iPhone-5-Nokia-Lumia-920-and-Galaxy-S-III_id3285








Quote:


> Still, when a strong to medium artificial light source is provided, all of the smartphones we're comparing fare well, with the Samsung Galaxy S4 and iPhone 5 being our favorites. Their photos maintain a color balance that's closer to reality while packing enough detail in the shot, which is why we favor them in this scenario. Indoor photos taken with the Sony Xperia Z or the Nokia Lumia 920 look fine, with sufficient detail and all, but the colors in them are way off. As for the Samsung Galaxy S III and HTC One, they are both a step behind in the detail department.


Quote:


> The Galaxies can take detailed indoor photos as well, but the LED flash light firing results in a heavy shift of colors towards the cooler side. The Xperia Z, on the other hand, maintains a good color accuracy, but can't capture as much detail. Last in line stand the Nokia Lumia 920, which still has troubles capturing colors properly, while the HTC One's photos are underexposed if its LED flash fires.


Quote:


> The Galaxies can take detailed indoor photos as well, but the LED flash light firing results in a heavy shift of colors towards the cooler side. The Xperia Z, on the other hand, maintains a good color accuracy, but can't capture as much detail. Last in line stand the Nokia Lumia 920, which still has troubles capturing colors properly, while the HTC One's photos are underexposed if its LED flash fires.


Samsung Galaxy S 4


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







HTC One


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







conclusion...
Quote:


> Following in the footsteps of its predecessor, the Samsung Galaxy S4 packs one of the best cameras to ever land on a smartphone's back. It might not be the ultimate cameraphone, but it is well capable of outperforming even its top-of-the-line competitors in a number of scenarios, such as close-ups, daytime shots, and night videos to name a few. Needless to say, it will take lots of effort and innovation for the other smartphone makers to come up with something better than the Galaxy S4's 13MP snapper.


Quote:


> Last but not least, the HTC One gets the job done in most scenarios, but leaves plenty of room for improvement. Sure, 4 megapixels are almost always enough for most users' needs, yet the amount of detail they capture just isn't on par with today's high-ends.


----------



## Lettuceman

Why is the Lumia rated so low? Especially when it's considered having one of the best cameras....


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> For those saying that the HTC One has the 'better' camera, this camera review site tends to disagree... even indoors and low light conditions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.phonearena.com/reviews/Camera-comparison-Samsung-Galaxy-S4-vs-HTC-One-Sony-Xperia-Z--iPhone-5-Nokia-Lumia-920-and-Galaxy-S-III_id3285
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S 4
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTC One
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conclusion...


Not that I care about cameras so much since I have a pretty good point and shoot but the HTC One night shots are pretty poor.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Not that I care about cameras so much since I have a pretty good point and shoot but the HTC One night shots are pretty poor.


This essentially will be replacing my point and shoot... I don't have my digital camera on me anywhere close to as much as I do my cell phone...
I was also really surprised with the indoor and night time shots on the HTC One to get that low...


----------



## DaveLT

Does anyone here know that Samsung went around posting fake reviews? that particularly knocks the HTC One.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Does anyone here know that Samsung went around posting fake reviews? that particularly knocks the HTC One.


Although I wouldn't be too surprised, and did read that they tried paying people to post bad reviews on the One, do you have proof?
Is this review one of them>?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> Although I wouldn't be too surprised, and did read that they tried paying people to post bad reviews on the One, do you have proof?
> Is this review one of them>?


You don't need me to provide proof. I've been off the hook and just got alerted by my friend who keeps up with all the phones.
As for the review, one will never know. Of course it definitely seems like it is one of them


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> You don't need me to provide proof. I've been off the hook and just got alerted by my friend who keeps up with all the phones.
> As for the review, one will never know. Of course it definitely seems like it is one of them


Yeah, then I am going to believe that the Samsung Galaxy S 4 has the superior camera... You can only take so many dramatized bad shots to show that the HTC One camera isn't all that is was meant to be... especially in low light conditions... i'll be looking forward to more reviews...

Sorry to keep it on one feature, but the camera for me is somewhat big. Even my Galaxy S II still takes great photo's...
Not bad for something i just took on a hurry this past weekend from a phone...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> You don't need me to provide proof. I've been off the hook and just got alerted by my friend who keeps up with all the phones.
> As for the review, one will never know. Of course it definitely seems like it is one of them


That one case they got sued for in Taiwan was about Samsung paying college students to flood the comment section in HTC phone reviews with negative comments.


----------



## Chris13002

Just to get away from the rear camera...
http://www.engadget.com/2013/04/23/galaxy-s-4-uses-digitaloptics-face-detection/


----------



## Djayness

Seriously, this phone. A. Mazing.




This is me filming with it a bit today, got some low light shots and video to boot. The front facing camera is even decent!

Bwaaaah! OIS works a treat too!


----------



## Miki

Galaxy S IV is still better.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> Galaxy S IV is still better.


No its not. They both have their pros and cons. And either is a million times better than an iPhone...


----------



## Djayness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> Galaxy S IV is still better.


I'm waiting on some decent comparisons but regardless, the film quality is pretty decent for a cam phone and the OIS is just something that the SIV doesn't have and certainly something that can't fix all that well with DIS or as Samsung would call it S-hake.

Boomsound is also pretty neat, it's aptly named as it's actually loud and the speakers face you in stereo.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> Galaxy S IV is still better.
> 
> 
> 
> No its not. They both have their pros and cons. And either is a million times better than an iPhone...
Click to expand...

I agree 100%

tapping from the Note II


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> Galaxy S IV is still better.


Couldnt agree with you more,just pre-ordered mine from voda-au..


----------



## Djayness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Couldnt agree with you more,just pre-ordered mine from voda-au..


The minor amount of money you save is simply not worth the lack of reception or network speed found on Voda.


----------



## Psykopathic

I ordered the HTC one should get it early next week upgrading from a Motorola Atrix 4g.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djayness*
> 
> The minor amount of money you save is simply not worth the lack of reception or network speed found on Voda.


I've been with them for years and yes the service sometimes can be a pain in the bum but it wasnt about saving money,just sticking to a company im use to..


----------



## The_ocho

Got my HTC One today, actually about 3 hours ago. So I cant comment on battery life or charging yet. What I will say though is this thing feels amazing in my hand like iPhone level of amazing. Its solid and the edges are crisp and clean. The curved back cover throws me off a bit coming from the iPhone 4. Im a sucker for sharp lines and clean edges I can hold on to and this phone doesn't disappoint me in that category. I wont get into the screen or camera because you can get reviews on that stuff everywhere, Ill just say I like them both. As I have stated before many times all over the place I do not like sense or touchwiz, Sense 5 doesn't change my opinion on that. Granted with the power of modern phones sense doesnt feel like it drags, and It doesn't frustrate me as much as It used to. Its still the little things I dont like about it. like trying to drag a shortcut off of the launcher bar so I can replace it with one I want there. I had to drag the app I wanted on to the app I wanted gone to make a folder then drag the app I didnt want out of the folder so I could drag it to the trash. maybe there is a way you are "supposed" to do this but its lost to me. you never had this kind of thing with vanilla android. I'm going to try the stock rom for a few days but custom rom here I come.


----------



## Miki

^ Sweet bro. Anything to drag people away from the iPhone works for me. ^_^


----------



## Jodiuh

Where are the pictures of an OCNer playing "he-man, gi joe, or transformers" with their One?! I want action shots!!!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I want a One so bad but sadly I need Verizon for work so i either have to wait for it to come out, go with the S4, or the Droid DNA. I'm leaning toward the DNA as I actually like its screen even better than the One's (simply because of the size). The S4 also has an amazing screen but I'm honestly just tired of Samsung at the moment (going on two years with my Galaxy Nexus)...


----------



## Blaze0303

I don't think there is a real "wrong" answer. But I would probably end up with a One if the developer support is there. I'm all about custom roms









Currently Rockin' a Nexus 4


----------



## nyk20z3

I guess no 1 thinks the 5S will be a contender with in the next few months.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

People who like the iPhone probably won't care for the S4 or the One and vice versa. In my experience you are either an Apple fan or you hate them...


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I want a One so bad but sadly I need Verizon for work so i either have to wait for it to come out, go with the S4, or the Droid DNA. I'm leaning toward the DNA as I actually like its screen even better than the One's (simply because of the size). The S4 also has an amazing screen but I'm honestly just tired of Samsung at the moment (going on two years with my Galaxy Nexus)...


I remember reading a month ago about a followup to the DNA. Personally, the DNA's narrow screen, nonremovable (and small) battery, and 16GB storage limitation pushed me into the Note 2. What do you have now? Is it possible to wait just that little bit longer for the one you really want?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Oh sure, I'm not in a big hurry, but I do prefer the 5" screen on the DNA. Just wish they made the DNA out of a solid piece of friggin aluminum like the gorgeous One!


----------



## Jodiuh

Technically, the DNA's 5" screen size is larger than the S3's 4.8". BUT, it's EXTREMELY narrow. To my eyes, it was narrower than the S3. IMO, phones are long enough height wise. Take the iPhone 5 for example. It didn't do anything about the small width...only increased the length.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## DaveLT

The DNA is the Butterfly for Asian countries isn't it?
My favorite thing about the butterfly is that it's sexy. Very sexy.
I don't like to hold something in my hand and realize it's ugly as hell


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> People who like the iPhone probably won't care for the S4 or the One and vice versa. In my experience you are either an Apple fan or you hate them...


Incorrect.

There are also people like me who are not bound by loyalty and prejudice.

I love technology. It's as simple as that. I don't care if it's Android, iOS or WP8. I just want the best phone available to me at the time.

I loved my iPhone 3GS back in the day, I loved my SII just as much and I love my One even more. Hopefully I can try a WP8 variant next time round when it's more mature.

To anyone saying the camera on the One isn't very good...I have a few photos and videos that disagree with you.


----------



## DaveLT

Especially


----------



## Chris13002

http://www.engadget.com/2013/04/24/samsung-galaxy-s-4-review/
Quote:


> One of the most important aspects of having a 13MP camera is the amount of detail it's capable of capturing, and the GS 4 appears to grab just a little more of it than the same images taken by the One or the GS3. But the extra pixels do their best work when the shots are zoomed in; not only can the GS 4 zoom in further than the One and GS3, it also allows for more cropping and presents more definition than the other aforementioned devices. Color reproduction is slightly oversaturated; dynamic range is noticeably better; and the images aren't as oversharpened as the One. When it comes to daylight imagery, Samsung's latest and greatest is pretty impressive, and bests the HTC One, which has been our favorite shooter on an Android device so far and still offers superb colors and natural light.


This is what you all been saying... Each camera seem to have their ups and downs and this is the review is what I was expecting...


----------



## Djayness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> The DNA is the Butterfly for Asian countries isn't it?
> My favorite thing about the butterfly is that it's sexy. Very sexy.
> I don't like to hold something in my hand and realize it's ugly as hell


Not quite, the Butterfly is water resistant and has a microsd slot. Pity it was only really sold in Japan which is a strange move for a Taiwanese company.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> There are also people like me who are not bound by loyalty and prejudice.
> 
> I love technology. It's as simple as that. I don't care if it's Android, iOS or WP8. I just want the best phone available to me at the time.
> 
> I loved my iPhone 3GS back in the day, I loved my SII just as much and I love my One even more. Hopefully I can try a WP8 variant next time round when it's more mature.
> 
> To anyone saying the camera on the One isn't very good...I have a few photos and videos that disagree with you.


Me and most of my friends do have a bias towards Apple or Android... It is one or the other...
Apple being simple and the better keyboard, but still having to go through iTunes for all music...
Android... simply customizable with it's hiccups here and there...

Me and my iPhone friends argue all the time... but to get the equal ground, I did purchase an iPad mini.
I can say that I don't ever plan on buying an iPhone...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> There are also people like me who are not bound by loyalty and prejudice.
> 
> I love technology. It's as simple as that. I don't care if it's Android, iOS or WP8. I just want the best phone available to me at the time.
> 
> I loved my iPhone 3GS back in the day, I loved my SII just as much and I love my One even more. Hopefully I can try a WP8 variant next time round when it's more mature.
> 
> To anyone saying the camera on the One isn't very good...I have a few photos and videos that disagree with you.


I guess you missed the part where I said *"in my experience"*?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djayness*
> 
> Not quite, the Butterfly is water resistant and has a microsd slot. Pity it was only really sold in Japan which is a strange move for a Taiwanese company.


It's actually sold in Singapore ... so


----------



## Djayness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> It's actually sold in Singapore ... so


I stand corrected then









Looks like there's a massive issue with SPG's Glas.T Protector and the HTC One -_-

Now my phone is naked and awaiting a plastic screen protector.


----------



## shark77

HTC!


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

I got a crazy question, is it worth going to AT&T for the One? Or should I stick with Verizon and wait for the supposed DLXPLUS and Moto X phones? Because right now, the only choice I have is the S4...


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> I got a crazy question, is it worth going to AT&T for the One? Or should I stick with Verizon and wait for the supposed DLXPLUS and Moto X phones? Because right now, the only choice I have is the S4...


How's att in your area? If it sux then that answers your question, if it's not bad then you gotta ask yourself is the one worth going through somewhat of a hassle to switch carriers. Do you have unlimited data? If so you wouldn't anymore if you switched.

I'm thinking I may be going to tmobile one day from Verizon, I'll have to see what type of signal I get first though around my area. I'm tired of how Verizon is doing things, and although the best network imo, just to Damn expensive.

tapping from the Note II


----------



## xTristinx

For me storage is a major plus and so is a removable battery. Although I hate Samsung's Customer Service here in Canada(Note 2 Problems), the SIV seems like a better option. Samsung phones always get better development from the Devs over at XDA. Also ever since the mishap with many companies with the repairing of devices, I decided to do it myself and seeing the HTC One isn't really friendly in the department (Not only the One but also the One X was a mission to repair a cracked screen) I vote for the SIV. I really wish HTC would move back to removable batteries and sdcards, Only then will i (And a plethora of others) buy another HTC.


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> How's att in your area? If it sux then that answers your question, if it's not bad then you gotta ask yourself is the one worth going through somewhat of a hassle to switch carriers. Do you have unlimited data? If so you wouldn't anymore if you switched.
> 
> I'm thinking I may be going to tmobile one day from Verizon, I'll have to see what type of signal I get first though around my area. I'm tired of how Verizon is doing things, and although the best network imo, just to Damn expensive.
> 
> tapping from the Note II


AT&T seems to be fine in this area. I haven't had AT&T since I had a Nokia phone that said "Cingular" on the cover. And yes, I currently have unlimited data. The problem would be buying the phone full out :/.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTristinx*
> 
> For me storage is a major plus and so is a removable battery. Although I hate Samsung's Customer Service here in Canada(Note 2 Problems), the SIV seems like a better option. Samsung phones always get better development from the Devs over at XDA. Also ever since the mishap with many companies with the repairing of devices, I decided to do it myself and seeing the HTC One isn't really friendly in the department (Not only the One but also the One X was a mission to repair a cracked screen) I vote for the SIV. I really wish HTC would move back to removable batteries and sdcards, Only then will i (And a plethora of others) buy another HTC.


Just keep in mind that it will take a massive fall to damage a HTC's screen unlike the Samsung which breaks easily! But also stripping a S3/S4 down to it's parts is a hard task, it's not easy either
Here i never heard of anyone that broke a HTC screen


----------



## The_ocho

Ok so an update on my One for anyone who cares. I plugged it in last night when I hit the bed at 9:30Pm. Woke up at 4:00Am and it was charged 100%. Unplugged it at 4:30 getting ready to leave for work. Throughout the day It saw regular usage nothing fancy, Apps, forums, internet, youtube, a ton of texting, and pandora for an hour while I was at the gym. As I type this it is 9:00 PM and the phone has 42% battery left. As far as the settings Im using I have the power save mode that HTC put on the phone turned on, basically turns of data when the phone is sleeping, CPU throttling, screen brightness. All pretty normal stuff. I have the network set to 3G only, I have wifi and location turned on, and my Gmail is set to push. All in all It did WAY better than my iphone did but that could be because the iphone is 2 years old and has had plenty of battery cycles. I think this phone is going to be good for me, I always plug my phones in while I sleep so I can always expect a full charge when I wake up and start the day. I would imagine that with super heavy usage I may run low on battery but I always have my car charger for backup.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I had no idea so many were that worried about a removable battery and an SD card. Neither one matters to me at all...


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I had no idea so many were that worried about a removable battery and an SD card. Neither one matters to me at all...


If they put a decent size battery and amount of storage in the phone, many people wouldn't have issues. I could live with 32 to 64gb of storage without an sd card slot but not less than 32.

tappin from the Nexus 10


----------



## Kamrooz

T-mobile delayed the online preorders for the s4 >_<....I waited till 2 am last night to just end up google searching and finding out about the delay...BAH...I've had a galaxy s (Vibrant) for almost 3 years now.. Swear by samsung phones. I will admit though the build quality and materials of the HTC One do look very nice....but I'd also take an AMOLED screen over an LCD anyday ^_^....Which makes it samsung for me....But ohh god the pentile screen >_<. But I'm use to it on my vibrant =P.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I like SLCD 3 better than AMOLED tbh though both are really good at 1080p...


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> If they put a decent size battery and amount of storage in the phone, many people wouldn't have issues. I could live with 32 to 64gb of storage without an sd card slot but not less than 32.
> 
> tappin from the Nexus 10


The HTC One only comes in 32GB/64GB variants and people still chirp on about it like it's a total deal breaker. Hell it could come with 128GB and most people on this forum would still make a meal out of it because they like 'options'.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> The HTC One only comes in 32GB/64GB variants and people still chirp on about it like it's a total deal breaker. Hell it could come with 128GB and most people on this forum would still make a meal out of it because they like 'options'.










What has the world come to, iPhone users complaining that the HTC One doesn't have "options"


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> If they put a decent size battery and amount of storage in the phone, many people wouldn't have issues. I could live with 32 to 64gb of storage without an sd card slot but not less than 32.
> 
> tappin from the Nexus 10
> 
> 
> 
> The HTC One only comes in 32GB/64GB variants and people still chirp on about it like it's a total deal breaker. Hell it could come with 128GB and most people on this forum would still make a meal out of it because they like 'options'.
Click to expand...

Well I said many people wouldn't have issues, they're always people you can never satisfy and those people should be ignored. Imo the one is fine in the storage area, and the nexus line should take a freaking note and copy it. The battery on the other hand should be bigger or better and anyone would agree with that. Same with the gs4, they could've squeezed a Lil bit bigger battery in there to get as much as possible.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Just keep in mind that it will take a massive fall to damage a HTC's screen unlike the Samsung which breaks easily! But also stripping a S3/S4 down to it's parts is a hard task, it's not easy either
> Here i never heard of anyone that broke a HTC screen


Biased towards HTC much? I agree that I have a friend that cracked their S3 screen from coming out of a car (a lot of people own an S3)-Gorilla Glass 2, but my S2 has been dropped many times(no case or screen protector) and still looks good.

Also the S4 has Gorilla Glass 3 and do we know anything about this yet? Have you seen drop tests and can really conclude that the HTC One is more sturdy than the S4? I am sure there will be drop tests on YouTube soon.


----------



## AlDyer

I would propably opt for the HTC One, but if the battery life is as bad as in something like a One X, then the S IV takes the cake. Note: I am no phone expert, I had a SII, screen broke and now im running my dad's old HTC Desire A8181


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> Biased towards HTC much? I agree that I have a friend that cracked their S3 screen from coming out of a car (a lot of people own an S3)-Gorilla Glass 2, but my S2 has been dropped many times(no case or screen protector) and still looks good.
> 
> Also the S4 has Gorilla Glass 3 and do we know anything about this yet? Have you seen drop tests and can really conclude that the HTC One is more sturdy than the S4? I am sure there will be drop tests on YouTube soon.


I'll let you in on a secret about the S3 cracking it's screen. It's got a TOO SMALL circuit board on the side of the phone.
Gorilla glass isn't enough for just "crack-proof" it's just "shatter-resistant" and it depends on the rigidity of the phone to not shatter so easily
I have a Sensation (NO CASE PLZ) and i gave it many many hard knocks owing from my tendency to drop stuff but does it crack? No. HTC knows their stuff, up from Sensation across the board HTC phones have always been durable, that's why the Butterfly is being sold in Japan!


----------



## Chris13002

I will be paying attention to some drop tests...
One thing that does annoy me on the S4 design is how the phone lays down on it's back on a surface (and correct me if I am wrong), the first thing that will touch the surface is the camera lens.....
I looked at the HTC One's and it looks more flat, but the S4's camera actually pops out more from the rest of the casing... I do sit my phone down a lot on flat surfaces so this will become somewhat an issue for me.


----------



## nyk20z3

Get a full coverage case so you dont have to worry about dropping the phone.

My 4S was flawless when i lost it after 5 months in a Full Coverage OtterBox.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Get a full coverage case so you dont have to worry about dropping the phone.
> 
> My 4S was flawless when i lost it after 5 months in a Full Coverage OtterBox.


Buying a case to cover up flaws? Priceless.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Buying a case to cover up flaws? Priceless.


What flaws ?

Every phone made now is built to a standard just like any other phone.If you choose to not put a case on it to see if it can take abuse then that's your choice.

I dont take chances with pricey investments!

Its cool and all to feel the phone in your hands in its rawest form but in reality there is 2 much room for error.


----------



## CattleCorn

Long time iPhone user (since day 1). I bought the HTC One when it came out last Friday and haven't looked back. Great phone. A few minor annoyances. But nothing stopping me from saying it's the best phone I've owned.


----------



## nyk20z3

I am glad every one is enjoying the 1 so far -

I just want to see what the 5S brings to the table before i do anything.I am not a Apple fanboi but my best phone experiences have been with an iphone so i would like to stick to it.


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> I will be paying attention to some drop tests...
> One thing that does annoy me on the S4 design is how the phone lays down on it's back on a surface (and correct me if I am wrong), the first thing that will touch the surface is the camera lens.....
> I looked at the HTC One's and it looks more flat, but the S4's camera actually pops out more from the rest of the casing... I do sit my phone down a lot on flat surfaces so this will become somewhat an issue for me.


The back of the HTC One is also curved. I can confirm that the highest point is also the camera lens.

It was the same on my GSII though, I had that for 23 months without a case and the lens never got scratched. I don't think it's something you should be worried about in all honesty.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I am glad every one is enjoying the 1 so far -
> 
> I just want to see what the 5S brings to the table before i do anything.I am not a Apple fanboi but my best phone experiences have been with an iphone so i would like to stick to it.


It'll bring the same thing all the other iPhone s models bring to the table, a performance boost. They only redesign every 2 years, their track record speaks for itself, yet some people still try to guess if they're doing something different every year, it's really amazing and funny.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> It'll bring the same thing all the other iPhone s models bring to the table, a performance boost. They only redesign every 2 years, their track record speaks for itself, yet some people still try to guess if they're doing something different every year, it's really amazing and funny.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


The screen is the perfect size for me and if they improve the camera and cpu then it only makes sense for me to go with it again.

I seen rumors about a possible increase in screen size as well but that's prob false.


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> It'll bring the same thing all the other iPhone s models bring to the table, a performance boost. They only redesign every 2 years, their track record speaks for itself, yet some people still try to guess if they're doing something different every year, it's really amazing and funny.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


It really annoys me when people say turd like this.

What do you think happens when you upgrade from an Android phone to an Android phone?......You get the same experience but with better hardware! It's still the same apps, the only thing that could possibly change is the manufacturer interface...eg...sense to touchwiz.

What do you think happens when you upgrade from a WP8 to a WP8?...I'll let you work it out for yourself since you're so smart.

Please for the love of all things intelligent, can we stop with these ridiculous posts.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> It'll bring the same thing all the other iPhone s models bring to the table, a performance boost. They only redesign every 2 years, their track record speaks for itself, yet some people still try to guess if they're doing something different every year, it's really amazing and funny.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


So what's the difference between Note 1, S3, S4 and Note 2? Oh right just hardware.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> So what's the difference between Note 1, S3, S4 and Note 2? Oh right just hardware.


In case you haven't noticed, all of the 4(5.3", 4.8", 5", 5.5") have a different screen size & look different. You can't tell Iphone 4 & 4S apart without turning the phones on, you could with both pair of Samsung phone you mentioned.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> In case you haven't noticed, all of the 4(5.3", 4.8", 5", 5.5") have a different screen size & look different. You can't tell Iphone 4 & 4S apart without turning the phones on, you could with both pair of Samsung phone you mentioned.


Exactly. Its really hard to tell the iPhones apart because they all look the same. And at least the different versions of Android actually look different as opposed to iOS which is still basically the same formula as the original...


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> It'll bring the same thing all the other iPhone s models bring to the table, a performance boost. They only redesign every 2 years, their track record speaks for itself, yet some people still try to guess if they're doing something different every year, it's really amazing and funny.
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> 
> 
> So what's the difference between Note 1, S3, S4 and Note 2? Oh right just hardware.
Click to expand...

Your sadly misinformed if you think that. In what world does the note 1 look like the note 2. that was a drastic change.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## sWaY20

Dont even need to comment on this!!



They even have to put the names underneath so you can tell the difference...


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> 
> 
> Dont even need to comment on this!!
> 
> 
> 
> They even have to put the names underneath so you can tell the difference...


The only reason the Galaxy's look different is because Samsung was forced to use another design...to avoid having an image of imitating Apple products.

The interface is almost identical between the Galaxy's, the only difference in the photos you are displaying is that they have re-organised the widgets and app shortcuts. If that's what you class as 'different', then I feel sorry for you.

The fact is Android hasn't changed in over two years. Jellybean is almost identical to Gingerbread in regards to interface. I don't know why you seem to be ignoring that. The only real thing that has changed with Android phones is that they are consistently releasing bigger screens, that's pretty much it. My HTC One feels like the exact same experience as I had on my GSII, it just looks different and has a better quality screen.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> 
> 
> Dont even need to comment on this!!
> 
> 
> 
> They even have to put the names underneath so you can tell the difference...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason the Galaxy's look different is because Samsung was forced to use another design...to avoid having an image of imitating Apple products.
> 
> The interface is almost identical between the Galaxy's, the only difference in the photos you are displaying is that they have re-organised the widgets and app shortcuts. If that's what you class as 'different', then I feel sorry for you.
> 
> The fact is Android hasn't changed in over two years. Jellybean is almost identical to Gingerbread in regards to interface. I don't know why you seem to be ignoring that. The only real thing that has changed with Android phones is that they are consistently releasing bigger screens, that's pretty much it. My HTC One feels like the exact same experience as I had on my GSII, it just looks different and has a better quality screen.
Click to expand...

None of that post was correct, go hold the note 1 and note 2, there's a huge difference. The galaxy s phones are a Lil less changed I'll agree, but you can still tell them apart easily. Ics and jellybean are far from what android used to be, if you can't see that than you have issues. Use vanilla android, not sense or touchwiz to see the difference in android. Sense has been the same since I had my og evo in 2010.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, I have just been through two different Android upgrades on my GNex and lots of stuff changed such as the notifications bar and camera app. iOS on my iPod Touch has remained basically the same in layout and look since I got it...


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> None of that post was correct, go hold the note 1 and note 2, there's a huge difference. The galaxy s phones are a Lil less changed I'll agree, but you can still tell them apart easily. Ics and jellybean are far from what android used to be, if you can't see that than you have issues. Use vanilla android, not sense or touchwiz to see the difference in android. Sense has been the same since I had my og evo in 2010.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


You tell me one real thing that has changed with Android in regards to interface, and I'm talking major change here.

It still has the same old app tray, I can still do everything on the home screen that I could do three years ago, still has a drop down notification tray, still has widgets and apps. Live wall papers was probably the last awesome interface/visual change in my opinion.

Sense and Touchwiz have both stagnated too.

I have held a Note 1 and a Note 2. Yes they look different but the interface is still the same.

Android...as an interface hasn't evolved much more than iOS has. I don't even know why we're debating that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, I have just been through two different Android upgrades on my GNex and lots of stuff changed such as the notifications bar and camera app. iOS on my iPod Touch has remained basically the same in layout and look since I got it...


Woah, get out of here! The cameras button has changed places!? The notification bar...the one thing you look at every once in a while looks slightly different but has the same functionality? Man that must have completely changed your Android experience!

Seriously, that is not an interface overhaul, it's minor changes at best.

I'm not debating that iOS is largely the same, that is a fact that I accept. I'm merely stating that Android has not changed much as a core interface....because it hasn't.

Anyway I'm done debating this. This thread is not designed to try and tackle your bias.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> None of that post was correct, go hold the note 1 and note 2, there's a huge difference. The galaxy s phones are a Lil less changed I'll agree, but you can still tell them apart easily. Ics and jellybean are far from what android used to be, if you can't see that than you have issues. Use vanilla android, not sense or touchwiz to see the difference in android. Sense has been the same since I had my og evo in 2010.
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me one real thing that has changed with Android in regards to interface, and I'm talking major change here.
> 
> It still has the same old app tray, I can still do everything on the home screen that I could do three years ago, still has a drop down notification tray, still has widgets and apps. Live wall papers was probably the last awesome interface/visual change in my opinion.
> 
> Sense and Touchwiz have both stagnated too.
> 
> I have held a Note 1 and a Note 2. Yes they look different but the interface is still the same.
> 
> Android...as an interface hasn't evolved much more than iOS has. I don't even know why we're debating that.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, I have just been through two different Android upgrades on my GNex and lots of stuff changed such as the notifications bar and camera app. iOS on my iPod Touch has remained basically the same in layout and look since I got it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woah, get out of here! The cameras button has changed places!? The notification bar...the one thing you look at every once in a while looks slightly different but has the same functionality? Man that must have completely changed your Android experience!
> 
> Seriously, that is not an interface overhaul, it's minor changes at best.
> 
> I'm not debating that iOS is largely the same, that is a fact that I accept. I'm merely stating that Android has not changed much as a core interface....because it hasn't.
> 
> Anyway I'm done debating this. This thread is not designed to try and tackle your bias.
Click to expand...

It's not a debate, android has come a long way whether you choose to believe it or not. We were talking physical looks and feel comparing those pics, not software. Ios is the exact same since 07 except for more app buttons on screen.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> It's not a debate, android has come a long way whether you choose to believe it or not. We were talking physical looks and feel comparing those pics, not software. Ios is the exact same since 07 except for more app buttons on screen.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


And a notifications tray.









Android in terms of looks has come a long way. However you're comparing multiple manufacturers to one manufacturer.

The Galaxy line has had three real design iterations...S > SII > SIII / IV

The iPhone has had three real design iterations 3 > 4 > 5

Apple found success very early on with their design, it took Samsung years...however since they did find success with the Galaxy, it has been minor design changes rather than complete overhauls.

HTC found success with the One X...the One looks extremely similar. Don't bash Apple for sticking with success when your favourite toys and manufacturers are doing the exact same thing.

Comparing all Android manufacturers who have released more than one hundred different phones to one iOS manufacturer who have released 6 phones is bonkers. You may as well compare the entire GM line up to Porsche and complain that all Porches look the same compared to GM as a whole. Porches all look similar because they belong to the same brand,

But hey, feel free to disregard logic.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Actually the changes to my notifications bar included a new icon altogether that allows me to change individual settings with one click (such as brightness, wifi, signal, battery percentage, bluetooth etc). This was not included in prior versions of Android and is more than simply a minor change. Its obvious from your comments that you have no idea what you are talking about. The camera interface is completely overhauled with the latest Android version; its not simply a button change as you claim...


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> It's not a debate, android has come a long way whether you choose to believe it or not. We were talking physical looks and feel comparing those pics, not software. Ios is the exact same since 07 except for more app buttons on screen.
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> 
> 
> And a notifications tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Android in terms of looks has come a long way. However you're comparing multiple manufacturers to one manufacturer.
> 
> The Galaxy line has had three real design iterations...S > SII > SIII / IV
> 
> The iPhone has had three real design iterations 3 > 4 > 5
> 
> Apple found success very early on with their design, it took Samsung years...however since they did find success with the Galaxy, it has been minor design changes rather than complete overhauls.
> 
> HTC found success with the One X...the One looks extremely similar. Don't bash Apple for sticking with success when your favourite toys and manufacturers are doing the exact same thing.
> 
> Comparing all Android manufacturers who have released more than one hundred different phones to one iOS manufacturer who have released 6 phones is bonkers. You may as well compare the entire GM line up to Porsche and complain that all Porches look the same compared to GM as a whole. Porches all look similar because they belong to the same brand,
> 
> But hey, feel free to disregard logic.
Click to expand...

Not Apple bashing, but there's a difference between looking identical (iPhone) and looking similar (galaxy line).

tappin from the Note II


----------



## adamski07

Voted for s4. I'm getting mine online on Monday on t-mobile. I'm getting it mainly because of screen, micro-sd slot, camera, and removable battery. I like the wireless charging feature as well. I think the only main selling point of one is the design. It is sexy, period, but I always put protection cases on my phone to keep it pristine for future sale purpose. I just pre-ordered the case below for my s4 btw.


----------



## lolmont

I swear everyone loved Samsung last year. This year everyone is kicking Samsung away and now HTC is the hero.

Anyway if I had a upgrade I'd get a S4. Plastic doesn't bother me and removable battery and SD card is a good enough reason to get it.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolmont*
> 
> I swear everyone loved Samsung last year. This year everyone is kicking Samsung away and now HTC is the hero.
> 
> Anyway if I had a upgrade I'd get a S4. Plastic doesn't bother me and removable battery and SD card is a good enough reason to get it.


Nobody is kicking Samsung away, there's stronger competition but the playing field is pretty level and Sammy will have a great year. I'm curious to see if htc will pull out of the slump they're in, I'm rooting for them.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Voted for s4. I'm getting mine online on Monday on t-mobile. I'm getting it mainly because of screen, micro-sd slot, camera, and removable battery. I like the wireless charging feature as well. I think the only main selling point of one is the design. It is sexy, period, but I always put protection cases on my phone to keep it pristine for future sale purpose. I just pre-ordered the case below for my s4 btw.


That case makes the gs4 look like an iPhone in that pic...coincidence?

tappin from the Note II


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> That case makes the gs4 look like an iPhone in that pic...coincidence?
> 
> tappin from the Note II


True. Looks sleek! I'll post a pic of the actual case on the s4 once it gets here.


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolmont*
> 
> I swear everyone loved Samsung last year. This year everyone is kicking Samsung away and now HTC is the hero.
> 
> Anyway if I had a upgrade I'd get a S4. Plastic doesn't bother me and removable battery and SD card is a good enough reason to get it.


Don't count Samsung out bro, let's see how the numbers (sales) stack up down the line.

Galaxy S 4 FTW! XD


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> So what's the difference between Note 1, S3, S4 and Note 2? Oh right just hardware.


Is that they got progressively uglier!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Comparing all Android manufacturers who have released more than one hundred different phones to one iOS manufacturer who have released 6 phones is bonkers. You may as well compare the entire GM line up to Porsche and complain that all Porches look the same compared to GM as a whole. Porches all look similar because they belong to the same brand,


If you're talking about porsches ... I got an argument for you. When the germans change the design of them nobody buys them. And historically they basically looked like a beetle and still does ...
C'mon man


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> We're getting really fed up with the design criticisms thrown at any phone manufacturer that deigns to not make it's flagship out of metal. Yes, it doesn't feel as premium, but what you're giving up in feel you're getting back in weight, removable battery and general hardiness - the combination of Gorilla Glass 3 and a plastic shell mean this is one tough cookie. ... The trend for cases is such that users aren't even getting the full force of the design either - we don't think that they should be necessary, but a lot of people are protecting their high investment. We spoke to a chap that went for the HTC One for design reasons, then showed us the huge case he carried it around in


http://www.techradar.com/reviews/phones/mobile-phones/samsung-galaxy-s4-1137602/review/16#articleContent


----------



## Miki

^ actually, that article makes a great point. I am betting that in terms of durability, the Galaxy S 4 has the One beat. (aluminum bends, dings, etc) And, it'll be in a case anyway. At least mine will be.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I don't like the One better because I think its more durable. I like it better because it looks like a premium and special piece of technology. The S4 looks like just another plastic Samsung. Great phone, but not special...


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I don't like the One better because I think its more durable. I like it better because it looks like a premium and special piece of technology. The S4 looks like just another plastic Samsung. Great phone, but not special...


The bottom line is always the users needs. Both the phones are great. I'd get the one if I am looking for a "premium like" phone. In my case, I watch lots of videos and movies on my free time reason why I went with GS4. Bigger screen, SD card slot, and replaceable battery.







S4 looks really cheap with its shiny plastic body, but with the spigen case I posted above, it is one sexy phone. Btw, here's the link for that case for the s4 user: http://www.spigen.com/cell-phone/samsung/galaxy-s4-cases/galaxy-s4-case-neo-hybrid.html


----------



## lolmont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> Don't count Samsung out bro, let's see how the numbers (sales) stack up down the line.
> 
> Galaxy S 4 FTW! XD


I'm not the general public will probably swarm the S4, they have great marketing and a house brand name like the iPhone now. I'm just saying the tech people I see on forums all seem to be hating on Samsung this year compared to last.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> AT&T seems to be fine in this area. I haven't had AT&T since I had a Nokia phone that said "Cingular" on the cover. And yes, I currently have unlimited data. The problem would be buying the phone full out :/.


So...

1. You have unlimited data w/ Verizon right now.
2. You're willing to pay full price for the S4 on Verizon (keeping your unlimited data).

Even paying full price for the One on AT&T, you will not have unlimited data w/ them. You WILL lose this. For me, that would be enough of a reason to keep Verizon. IMO, the S4 is good enough to keep for 2 years. But if you do decide to try AT&T, don't port your number over or you'll lose your Verizon account. Try AT&T out w/ a new number for 14 days or whatever and if you decide to quit, you only pay a $35 restock fee (I think) and 1/2 month of service.

I can tell you that here in Phoenix, Verizon tends to have quite a bit larger 4G coverage. But if I get stuck on 3G, it's like noG...Verizon's 3G blows out here. AT&T may not have as good of 4G coverage, but their 3G is WAY faster than Verizon's. Also, a friend of mine noticed that GSM phones tend to have issues in large public venues, like baseball games, etc.

TL;DR, keep your Verizon account and get an S4 now or wait for the DNA2 or Note 3.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_ocho*
> 
> ...power save mode that HTC put on the phone turned on, basically turns of data when the phone is sleeping, CPU throttling, screen brightness. All pretty normal stuff. I have the network set to 3G only...


Normal for who? I maintain a connectbot session all day and it can't go down. I refuse to cpu throttle, and living in AZ...well, screen brightness is maxed. So this basic day w/ nothing special would have killed my phone well before the day ended as I'd NEVER be running 3G only. For those of you that can squeak by or tolerate all the loss in features, fine. For me, EVEN w/ a 3100 Mah battery in the Note 2, I can kill it in 8 hours on a tough day.

Is there some sort of wireless charging pad for the One? That would probably be worthwhile if you can charge @ work/home simply by setting the phone down.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I had no idea so many were that worried about a removable battery and an SD card. Neither one matters to me at all...


When you use your phone like a pc, a removable battery becomes a necessity, not just a worry. Also, w/ a screen @ 5.5" 720P AMOLED, I watch a lot of video's and a fast and large SD card becomes a necessity. Both matter to me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I like SLCD 3 better than AMOLED tbh though both are really good at 1080p...


So you have seen the S4's 1080P AMOLED and the One's LCD? Anandtech didn't seem to care about seeing the pixel's on the new S4...cause they couldn't.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Get a full coverage case so you dont have to worry about dropping the phone.


Exactly what I did w/ the Note 2. I've been using an Otterbox Commuter for a month and a half and it's great!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I dont take chances with pricey investments!
> 
> Its cool and all to feel the phone in your hands in its rawest form but in reality there is 2 much room for error.


Agreed. @ first, I had trouble w/ the Note 2 in an Otter Commuter, but now I actually prefer it!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> It really annoys me when people say turd like this...What do you think happens when you upgrade from an Android phone to an Android phone...out for yourself since you're so smart...can we stop with these ridiculous posts.


It really annoys me when people call other people's comments, "turd" or "ridiculous." What do I think happened when I upgraded from my Thunderbolt running Gingerbread to the Note 2 running Jelly Bean...a completely different experience, both hardware and software.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> 
> 
> They even have to put the names underneath so you can tell the difference...


ROFL! I helped a lady w/ her iPhone 5 the other day and I honestly thought it was a 4. The screen was just SOOOO small. I guess that's what happens when you get used to carrying a tv in your pocket. (note 2)









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> I just pre-ordered the case below for my s4 btw.


Ahahahah! Awesome. Get ready for a steady stream of, "Is that the new iPhone?" or "Wow, you can actually read comfortably in portrait mode on that iPhone?"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> So what's the difference between Note 1, S3, S4 and Note 2? Oh right just hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that they got progressively uglier!
Click to expand...

I know you're kidding around, but IMO, the Note 2 looks a lot better than the Note 1.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I like it better because it looks like a premium and special piece of technology. The S4 looks like just another plastic Samsung. Great phone, but not special...


5" 1080P AMOLED...yup, nothing special there. But hey, I buy my phones based on all kinds of features, not just, "OMG Shiny!!"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> In my case, I watch lots of videos and movies on my free time reason why I went with GS4. Bigger screen, SD card slot, and replaceable battery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S4 looks really cheap with its shiny plastic body, but with the spigen case I posted above, it is one sexy phone. Btw, here's the link for that case for the s4 user: http://www.spigen.com/cell-phone/samsung/galaxy-s4-cases/galaxy-s4-case-neo-hybrid.html


I have VERY similar desires as you and will probably find myself in a Note 3 @ the end of the year. I hope they make it out of titanium and diamonds so I can use my phone as a weapon if the situation arises. I just don't think I could win a fight if all I'm holding is polycarbonate.


----------



## Marin

21 pages... -_-

Both are good, pick one.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Voted for s4. I'm getting mine online on Monday on t-mobile. I'm getting it mainly because of screen, micro-sd slot, camera, and removable battery. I like the wireless charging feature as well. I think the only main selling point of one is the design. It is sexy, period, but I always put protection cases on my phone to keep it pristine for future sale purpose. I just pre-ordered the case below for my s4 btw.


By the gods. This case is making me want to switch out my Sony Xperia Z for a Samsung Galaxy S4.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Just keep in mind that it will take a massive fall to damage a HTC's screen unlike the Samsung which breaks easily! But also *stripping a S3/S4 down to it's parts is a hard task*, it's not easy either
> Here i never heard of anyone that broke a HTC screen


http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Samsung+Galaxy+S4+Teardown/13947/1

Samsung Galaxy S4 Repairability Score: 8 out of 10 (10 is easiest to repair)
The battery can be replaced in seconds, without any tools.
Very easy to open and access internal components.
There are only 11 screws in the entire device, all standard Phillips #0 (no proprietary or security sizes).
Most of the smaller components are modular and can be replaced individually, but several of them are adhered in place, increasing replacement difficulty.
The glass is fused to both the display and the display frame, increasing repair costs.
You'll have to go through the entire phone in order to replace the front panel, since everything is built into the back of it.




looks like either phone will crack if it just happens to land face down first... which is predictable...


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Voted for s4. I'm getting mine online on Monday on t-mobile. I'm getting it mainly because of screen, micro-sd slot, camera, and removable battery. I like the wireless charging feature as well. I think the only main selling point of one is the design. It is sexy, period, but I always put protection cases on my phone to keep it pristine for future sale purpose. I just pre-ordered the case below for my s4 btw.


That case does look good above! Definitely caught my eye, and if this device does feel more slippy than my S2 then I will consider a case like above...


----------



## Mad Pistol

I just preordered my Black Mist S4 from Verizon.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> That case does look good above! Definitely caught my eye, and if this device does feel more slippy than my S2 then I will consider a case like above...










They're shipping the case late April. It is really a good looking case. I actually ordered the one in red, I'm getting another color if I get satisfied with it.


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolmont*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> Don't count Samsung out bro, let's see how the numbers (sales) stack up down the line.
> 
> Galaxy S 4 FTW! XD
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the general public will probably swarm the S4, they have great marketing and a house brand name like the iPhone now. I'm just saying the tech people I see on forums all seem to be hating on Samsung this year compared to last.
Click to expand...

I hear you, but one thing I want to note is that the Galaxy S III was totally hated around here (I can't speak for other forums though). I mean, people hated the design, hated the "plastic", and even complained about not having a black option in the colour spectrum.

There were threads made just talking about how "ugly" the Galaxy S III was. Heck, even I thought it was ugly. (Until I saw one in person, and it looked far better than in pictures)

Results: Best selling Android phone of all time.

I guess you're right about Samsung's marketing, they are pretty good at it. XD


----------



## Swisser

Went with the One coming from galaxy s II. Was a hard decision but after playing with the one I cant for the life of me remember why I wasnted the S IV..... HTC One is by far the best phone ive ever used.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I wish they'd say whether or not the One was coming to Verizon...


----------



## Jodiuh

I read rumor of DNA sequel...which hopefully will be better than the One.

I was really hoping the DNA would work out, but its battery life, narrow screen, and 16GB limit killed that thought.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I read rumor of DNA sequel...which hopefully will be better than the One.


Link? I'd be interested to read that...


----------



## Maiky

TBO neither, I just cant stand having a mini-ipad in my pocket


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I read rumor of DNA sequel...which hopefully will be better than the One.
> 
> 
> 
> Link? I'd be interested to read that...
Click to expand...

Grain of salt.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maiky*
> 
> TBO neither, I just cant stand having a mini-ipad in my pocket


Then get a Note 2, problem solved. http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jodiuh/media/Avatars/laughing-smiley.gif.html


----------



## Maiky

haha! well that wont work out to well, if I go into walmart with a Note 2 stuffed in my pocket I might get strip searched before I leave, lol


----------



## Jodiuh

You're giving up SLI pants bulge though.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swisser*
> 
> Went with the One coming from galaxy s II. Was a hard decision but after playing with the one I cant for the life of me remember why I wasnted the S IV..... HTC One is by far the best phone ive ever used.


To tell you the truth I am surprised that the HTC One is winning in polls, but then again this is a more technical site and we do research before making a purchase; not falling for 13mp and all the camera and gesture gimmicks...
I am also coming from a Galaxy S II and even questioned if one of these upgrades is really that substantial... My S2 still takes great pictures, is good music player, runs smooth on 4.1.2 (hate the 4.2 lockscreen







), and I know Android will take a lot to be as smooth as iOS...
We all expected the higher quality-build and screen, faster processor, better camera, but is it by far that much of an upgrade? My contract is up and it's the perfect time for this after 2 years...

I am still leaning towards the S4... and expecting it to sell more...


----------



## Emu105

Also htc has ddr2 ram smh I tested it with my note 2 that has ddr3 yeah ddr3 > ddr2 by farrr I did lots lots of testing let me tell you notee 2 did lot better then the htc , open 4 5 games note 2 open them quick with the htc they would reload all over again went leave were you were last at , on the note 2 open up quick and no reloading apps leave you right where you left it.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Also htc has ddr2 ram smh I tested it with my note 2 that has ddr3 yeah ddr3 > ddr2 by farrr I did lots lots of testing let me tell you notee 2 did lot better then the htc , open 4 5 games note 2 open them quick with the htc they would reload all over again went leave were you were last at , on the note 2 open up quick and no reloading apps leave you right where you left it.


You have to elaborate a bit more on this... I am not sure if it's just the memory, but they both have different processors (Exynos quad vs Snap 600 quad) and possibly different OS as the HTC One is still on 4.1.2...


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Also htc has ddr2 ram smh I tested it with my note 2 that has ddr3 yeah ddr3 > ddr2 by farrr I did lots lots of testing let me tell you notee 2 did lot better then the htc , open 4 5 games note 2 open them quick with the htc they would reload all over again went leave were you were last at , on the note 2 open up quick and no reloading apps leave you right where you left it.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to elaborate a bit more on this... I am not sure if it's just the memory, but they both have different processors (Exynos quad vs Snap 600 quad) and possibly different OS as the HTC One is still on 4.1.2...
Click to expand...

Ok Htc one has 2gb of ram ddr2 note 2 has 2gb of ram ddr3 (s4 going to have ddr3 2gb) now my note also is at 4.1.2 , ok so lets say you open so many apps email, text messnger , web broswer , temple run , granny smith, raymond , I did this on both phones , whem I go back to granny smith it would reload the game all over on my note 2 it would just take me at my game I started same as temple run htc it would reload the game and note it just load right at my pause screen , what im trying to say ddr3 ram handles multitasking better then a ddr2 ram would and ddr3 is just by far faster you know how you have recent apps note 2 goes back to your recent stuff faster with out needing to refresh with the htc it has to refresh the app completely.


----------



## Maiky

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/266/lolxbj.jpg/

too big = too big

next up they will invent a special bandana that glues your phablet to your ear (HANDS FREE!)


----------



## Jodiuh

I will admit...I hate using my phone as a phone.


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> I guess you're right about Samsung's marketing, they are pretty good at it. XD


Miki, surely you're not insinuating that Android users are susceptible to marketing? We all know that only Apple fanboys fall for that...right?


----------



## LuckyDuck69

Doesn't matter anymore. HTC One is banned due to Nokia winning the court decision. It seems an associated company let HTC put Nokia's exclusive microphone in the One. Oops...

http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/news/mobile-phone/3443548/nokia-gets-htc-one-banned/

http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2263295/nokia-could-get-the-htc-one-banned-in-europe

HTC will probably end up forking out a TON of cash. Or risk the domino effect all the way to America.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> That case does look good above! Definitely caught my eye, and if this device does feel more slippy than my S2 then I will consider a case like above...


Makes it look just like an iphone.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I wish I had a copyright on lawsuits so I could get them banned. This is getting ridiculous...


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyDuck69*
> 
> Doesn't matter anymore. HTC One is banned due to Nokia winning the court decision. It seems an associated company let HTC put Nokia's exclusive microphone in the One. Oops...
> 
> http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/news/mobile-phone/3443548/nokia-gets-htc-one-banned/
> 
> http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2263295/nokia-could-get-the-htc-one-banned-in-europe
> 
> HTC will probably end up forking out a TON of cash. Or risk the domino effect all the way to America.


Still good here In the US ..


----------



## Maiky

my startac is still good for another 3 years or so









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/248/urmotorolastartac1100px.jpg/


----------



## Jodiuh

Boooooooooooo! Concert dates are blocked!

Edit: Dude...c'mon. If you can carry that fata$$ pen, you can carry a phablet.


----------



## Maiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Boooooooooooo! Concert dates are blocked!
> 
> Edit: Dude...c'mon. If you can carry that fata$$ pen, you can carry a phablet.


naw dude that pen belongs to my wife







, no way in hell I'm putting that in my pocket!


----------



## Jodiuh

I may have a TV for a phone, but I draw the line @ fat pens. There's absolutely no benefit there. Got one of these today:

http://www.amazon.com/Pentel-EnerGel-Deluxe-Retractable-BLN77BP3C/dp/B004I7HNME/ref=pd_sbs_op_3

AMAZING pen.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> To tell you the truth I am surprised that the HTC One is winning in polls, but then again this is a more technical site and we do research before making a purchase; not falling for 13mp and all the camera and gesture gimmicks...
> I am also coming from a Galaxy S II and even questioned if one of these upgrades is really that substantial... My S2 still takes great pictures, is good music player, runs smooth on 4.1.2 (hate the 4.2 lockscreen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and I know Android will take a lot to be as smooth as iOS...
> We all expected the higher quality-build and screen, faster processor, better camera, but is it by far that much of an upgrade? My contract is up and it's the perfect time for this after 2 years...
> 
> I am still leaning towards the S4... and expecting it to sell more...


Why your S2 doesn't seem as smooth as iOS is that Touchwiz is stuttery as hell, try Sense for a change


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> I guess you're right about Samsung's marketing, they are pretty good at it. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Miki, surely you're not insinuating that Android users are susceptible to marketing? We all know that only Apple fanboys fall for that...right?
Click to expand...

Exactly.

XD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> To tell you the truth I am surprised that the HTC One is winning in polls, but then again this is a more technical site and we do research before making a purchase; not falling for 13mp and all the camera and gesture gimmicks...
> I am also coming from a Galaxy S II and even questioned if one of these upgrades is really that substantial... My S2 still takes great pictures, is good music player, runs smooth on 4.1.2 (hate the 4.2 lockscreen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and I know Android will take a lot to be as smooth as iOS...
> We all expected the higher quality-build and screen, faster processor, better camera, but is it by far that much of an upgrade? My contract is up and it's the perfect time for this after 2 years...
> 
> I am still leaning towards the S4... and expecting it to sell more...
> 
> 
> 
> Why your S2 doesn't seem as smooth as iOS is that Touchwiz is stuttery as hell, try Sense for a change
Click to expand...

Sense. LOL

Sense has always been way more bloated than Touchwiz. That said, rooting your phone and installing custom firmware is always the better choice with any device.


----------



## Jodiuh

CM10 was garbage on the S3...garbage on the Note 2. Stock...also garbage. But Cleanrom Ace blah, blah, blah has been fantastic...w/ only 2 bugs.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> XD
> Sense. LOL
> 
> Sense has always been way more bloated than Touchwiz. That said, rooting your phone and installing custom firmware is always the better choice with any device.


+1

Its like buying a pre-built PC and not doing a full format straight away.


----------



## Maiky

I'm just gonna wait for the 32 core S6, and then get a deal on the S2. I normally swap phones every 15 years or so


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maiky*
> 
> my startac is still good for another 3 years or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/248/urmotorolastartac1100px.jpg/


Haha, I actually had one of these in college back in 2003, and even replaced that antenna with one of those bright blinking lights one... and people would actually give me compliments on it







Now I look back and ask myself what I was thinking...

*I too was looking for dates on those tickets, as that Startac is still pristine condition, and will probably become gems one day...

-AND your phones battery still lasts longer (probably had to replace the battery a few times) and calls are quicker to make (speed dial) than any of us smartphone users...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Why your S2 doesn't seem as smooth as iOS is that Touchwiz is stuttery as hell, try Sense for a change


I am going to find a chance this weekend to go into the AT&T store and test out this Sense that you love. And if it is as smooth as iOS (general usage with swiping in between screens, typing, scrolling through webpages) and I will let you know if I see ANY stutter. My roommate has the S3, friend has a Note II, and another has the HTC One X, and to tell you the truth they all still lag - especially the One X with Sense - even after they rooted. One of the smoothest with custom roms I've seen has been the Galaxy Nexus, but his battery is horrible lol...

If I go into the store, and find this device even close to as smooth as iOS, this will change my mind back to a HTC One, but I highly doubt this...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> Sense. LOL
> 
> Sense has always been way more bloated than Touchwiz. That said, rooting your phone and installing custom firmware is always the better choice with any device.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> +1
> 
> Its like buying a pre-built PC and not doing a full format straight away.


To be truthful, I am going to wait for the custom roms to mature. I am not a big fan of all the gimmicks on the S4, but it will take a lot of time and programming to get everything 'right.'
I am a huge fan of the daily CynogenMod, AOKP/AOSP (Thanks Entropy) and the huge rom development of my phone with the Exynos processor on the SII (This is where the support Snapdragon w/ LTE Skyrocket sucked)...
I will root if I have to (such as using a PS3 controller on the phone or required app) but that will not be right away.


----------



## Laur3nTyu

not a big fan, maybe not at all for the HTC phones, but this one feels a little bit different. still the s4 will be the buy


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> To tell you the truth I am surprised that the HTC One is winning in polls, but then again this is a more technical site and we do research before making a purchase; not falling for 13mp and all the camera and gesture gimmicks...
> I am also coming from a Galaxy S II and even questioned if one of these upgrades is really that substantial... My S2 still takes great pictures, is good music player, runs smooth on 4.1.2 (hate the 4.2 lockscreen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and I know Android will take a lot to be as smooth as iOS...
> We all expected the higher quality-build and screen, faster processor, better camera, but is it by far that much of an upgrade? My contract is up and it's the perfect time for this after 2 years...
> 
> I am still leaning towards the S4... and expecting it to sell more...
> 
> 
> 
> Why your S2 doesn't seem as smooth as iOS is that Touchwiz is stuttery as hell, try Sense for a change
Click to expand...

Lol wut!!! Gs2 is old as hell. Ios is crap who cares if its smooth, it's so basic it should be smooth there's nothing to it. Sense smooth...in what world do you live in?

tappin from the Note II


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Lol wut!!! Gs2 is old as hell. Ios is crap who cares if its smooth, it's so basic it should be smooth there's nothing to it. Sense smooth...in what world do you live in?
> 
> tappin from the Note II


You're so aggressive.

Someone needs a vacation from the internet.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Lol wut!!! Gs2 is old as hell. Ios is crap who cares if its smooth, it's so basic it should be smooth there's nothing to it. Sense smooth...in what world do you live in?
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> 
> 
> You're so aggressive.
> 
> Someone needs a vacation from the internet.
Click to expand...

How am I aggressive, by telling the truth?

tappin from the Note II


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> How am I aggressive, by telling the truth my opinion?
> 
> tappin from the Note II


You spelled opinion wrong. Don't worry, I fixed it for you.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> How am I aggressive, by telling the truth my opinion?
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> 
> 
> You spelled opinion wrong. Don't worry, I fixed it for you.
Click to expand...

Well now it doesn't make since, nice.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Lol wut!!! Gs2 is old as hell. Ios is crap who cares if its smooth, it's so basic it should be smooth there's nothing to it. Sense smooth...in what world do you live in?
> 
> tappin from the Note II


Yes its the best at doing the basics which is all you need.


----------



## Maiky

got a new phone! was awkward talking on my ol starTAC, finally made the leap









tapping from the phablet


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> To be truthful, I am going to wait for the custom roms to mature. I am not a big fan of all the gimmicks on the S4, but it will take a lot of time and programming to get everything 'right.'
> I am a huge fan of the daily CynogenMod, AOKP/AOSP (Thanks Entropy) and the huge rom development of my phone with the Exynos processor on the SII (This is where the support Snapdragon w/ LTE Skyrocket sucked)...
> I will root if I have to (such as using a PS3 controller on the phone or required app) but that will not be right away.


You know, as beastly as the HTC One and Samsung Galaxy S4 is, you shouldn't have any issues using the stock firmware. Sense has come a long way. I've read some reviews praising it for being very smooth.

I doubt any person here buying either phone will find issues with performance.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> You know, as beastly as the HTC One and Samsung Galaxy S4 is, you shouldn't have any issues using the stock firmware. Sense has come a long way. I've read some reviews praising it for being very smooth.
> 
> I doubt any person here buying either phone will find issues with performance.


Agreed, just like my S2, I plan to keep the stock firmware until I get bored with it. Also when I become jealous of the newer Android versions coming out, which all carriers take forever to release...


----------



## duox

can you save apps to sd card on the galaxy s4 without rooting ? My current phone can only save a large majority of apps on the internal storage which would make the s4 useless to me with only 8gb available.


----------



## Maiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> can you save apps to sd card on the galaxy s4 without rooting ? My current phone can only save a large majority of apps on the internal storage which would make the s4 useless to me with only 8gb available.


An un-rooted S4 is like having a DELL XPS and not being able to change the clocks in the bios.

Root it!


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> How am I aggressive, by telling the truth my opinion?
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> 
> 
> You spelled opinion wrong. Don't worry, I fixed it for you.
Click to expand...

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jodiuh/media/Avatars/laughing-smiley.gif.htmlhttp://smg.photobucket.com/user/jodiuh/media/Avatars/laughing-smiley.gif.htmlhttp://smg.photobucket.com/user/jodiuh/media/Avatars/laughing-smiley.gif.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> I doubt any person here buying either phone will find issues with performance.


I found issues w/ the Note 2's performance on the stock rom. Cleanrom cleaned it up quite a bit, but there's still room for improvement. AFAIK, S4 and One are a decent amount zippier than the Note 2 tho.


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maiky*
> 
> An un-rooted S4 is like having a DELL XPS and not being able to change the clocks in the bios.
> 
> Root it!


Well I am not going to root it. Just trying to verify if apps only work on internal storage now. If that is the case then the S4 is not the phone for me.


----------



## Maiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> Well I am not going to root it. Just trying to verify if apps only work on internal storage now. If that is the case then the S4 is not the phone for me.


You can't put your apps on the SD card









http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/mobile-phones/samsung-galaxy-s4-review-50010650/


----------



## Maiky

Sorry for the double post

*Annoyingly, Samsung doesn't let you install apps on an SD card*

http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/mobile-phones/samsung-galaxy-s4-review-50010650/


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maiky*
> 
> You can't put your apps on the SD card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/mobile-phones/samsung-galaxy-s4-review-50010650/


Appreciate it, it is baffling how different everyones battery tests are on these phones dang, got me thinking I should maybe go Note 2 for the battery life and forget abotu the s4 and the htc one lol.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maiky*
> 
> Sorry for the double post
> 
> *Annoyingly, Samsung doesn't let you install apps on an SD card*
> 
> http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/mobile-phones/samsung-galaxy-s4-review-50010650/


It's not just Samsung, it's android in general every since ics. Unless your rooted and do the sd card swap to make your phone think your sd card is the phone storage.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## Maiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> Appreciate it, it is baffling how different everyones battery tests are on these phones dang, got me thinking I should maybe go Note 2 for the battery life and forget abotu the s4 and the htc one lol.


you should have more choices to choose from in about 5-6 months, i'd wait n see if their will be a re-fresh of these models with better battery life


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maiky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> Appreciate it, it is baffling how different everyones battery tests are on these phones dang, got me thinking I should maybe go Note 2 for the battery life and forget abotu the s4 and the htc one lol.
> 
> 
> 
> you should have more choices to choose from in about 5-6 months, i'd wait n see if their will be a re-fresh of these models with better battery life
Click to expand...

Wouldn't hold your breath, only moto does that.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## Maiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Wouldn't hold your breath, only moto does that.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


heh, the RAZR Max argument is bogus, I worked for motorola not too long ago, most of the Max's were returned with failing batteries after a month or so. Sales were so bad that the factory I was working at got shut down and everyone was laid off.

what I meant is that if it gets to the point that too many users complain about battery life Sammy will eventually fix the issue with a newer lipo. The S4 pulls a ton of battery life, especially when playing games..


----------



## DaveLT

Here's what my friends thinks of the S4 after hobbling down to the shops (And me eventually)
Honestly it looks nicer in actuality
And the display is definitely better than the S3
I mean.. The colours
Camera is just as good as any other apart from the One, i'll say on par with Optimus G but definitely nowhere near One in low-light conditions
As for the UI, it's crap. Still as crap as usual but at least a bit better than the S3
Got stuck a few times, While scrolling
Smooth on swiping
But sometimes get stuck
And not smooth while scrolling messages

The display?
It's not too over saturated like S3
Or S2
But just nice with striking colours

Does it compare with the one? I still prefer HTC
A terrible UI breaks a phone for me
surprisingly those going from isheep to samsheep don't mind the UI
when they used to rage that sense and touchwiz is unlike iOS
and now claim sense is slower than touchwiz

It doesn't. The UI is nowhere near Sense
I like the bezel though but not the entire thing. The S3 was a plastic pebble


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> Appreciate it, it is baffling how different everyones battery tests are on these phones dang, got me thinking I should maybe go Note 2 for the battery life and forget abotu the s4 and the htc one lol.


Yeah, some sites put the S4 ahead of the One and others do the opposite. I noticed a lot of reviews had Sprint S4's and most of them didn't run LTE. Just wait for users to post impressions.

As for the Note 2, I DEF like it much better than the S3. So much so that my next upgrade will either be a Note 3 or a Note 4.























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> The S3 was a plastic pebble


*sniff*

I loved my plastic pebble.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Here's what my friends thinks of the S4 after hobbling down to the shops (And me eventually)
> Honestly it looks nicer in actuality
> And the display is definitely better than the S3
> I mean.. The colours
> Camera is just as good as any other apart from the One, i'll say on par with Optimus G but definitely nowhere near One in low-light conditions
> As for the UI, it's crap. Still as crap as usual but at least a bit better than the S3
> Got stuck a few times, While scrolling
> Smooth on swiping
> But sometimes get stuck
> And not smooth while scrolling messages
> 
> The display?
> It's not too over saturated like S3
> Or S2
> But just nice with striking colours
> 
> Does it compare with the one? I still prefer HTC
> A terrible UI breaks a phone for me
> surprisingly those going from isheep to samsheep don't mind the UI
> when they used to rage that sense and touchwiz is unlike iOS
> and now claim sense is slower than touchwiz
> 
> It doesn't. The UI is nowhere near Sense
> I like the bezel though but not the entire thing. The S3 was a plastic pebble


OT but your avatar means you have acceptable music taste. Really like Trivium's latest album. As far as the S4 goes, I mostly agree with you. Touchwiz blows big time but I really do like Sense. Having used vanilla Android on my GNex I can still stand Sense but not Touchwiz.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> OT but your avatar means you have acceptable music taste. Really like Trivium's latest album. As far as the S4 goes, I mostly agree with you. Touchwiz blows big time but I really do like Sense. Having used vanilla Android on my GNex I can still stand Sense but not Touchwiz.










Yeah, i've loved Trivium long time. Built to fall is my top track on In Waves, i still rank Pull Harder higher on my list though








As a long time Sense user i absolutely cannot stand Touchwiz


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> http://blog.gsmarena.com/samsung-galaxy-s4-battery-tests-are-done-heres-how-it-did/
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The Samsung Galaxy S4 is a good performer in the individual categories and thanks to efficient standby, it scored a very respectable endurance rating of 63 hours. That's how long it will last between charges if you do an hour each of calling, web browsing and watching videos every day.
> 
> 
> 
> As for battery tests, it looks like this trades blows with the HTC One, even with a bigger screen. I was really impressed to see the web browsing up there with my iPad mini... Out of all the devices I have tested between me and all my friends, the iPad Mini definitely beats everything else. I use it moderately and have not charged it for a week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know if that's accurate, my note 2 blows away my girls maxx comparing battery. You also can't put a tablet that's always connected to wifi on there with phones, that entire test is just dumb.
> 
> tappin from the Note II
Click to expand...

Wifi tends to draw less power then constantly trying to reconnect and search for a tower. Frankly, unless you have done a 'controlled test', you have nothing to back up your claims. His 3 day usage is perfectly valid. It all depends on how you use the phone. If the total time he actually used the phone was 6-8 hours, then whatever, it still lasted 3 days without a charge for his needs.

Get over it.


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Voted for s4. I'm getting mine online on Monday on t-mobile. I'm getting it mainly because of screen, micro-sd slot, camera, and removable battery. I like the wireless charging feature as well. I think the only main selling point of one is the design. It is sexy, period, but I always put protection cases on my phone to keep it pristine for future sale purpose. I just pre-ordered the case below for my s4 btw.


What happens if it falls on its front? The screen isn't protected right?


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> http://blog.gsmarena.com/samsung-galaxy-s4-battery-tests-are-done-heres-how-it-did/
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The Samsung Galaxy S4 is a good performer in the individual categories and thanks to efficient standby, it scored a very respectable endurance rating of 63 hours. That's how long it will last between charges if you do an hour each of calling, web browsing and watching videos every day.
> 
> 
> 
> As for battery tests, it looks like this trades blows with the HTC One, even with a bigger screen. I was really impressed to see the web browsing up there with my iPad mini... Out of all the devices I have tested between me and all my friends, the iPad Mini definitely beats everything else. I use it moderately and have not charged it for a week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know if that's accurate, my note 2 blows away my girls maxx comparing battery. You also can't put a tablet that's always connected to wifi on there with phones, that entire test is just dumb.
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wifi tends to draw less power then constantly trying to reconnect and search for a tower. Frankly, unless you have done a 'controlled test', you have nothing to back up your claims. His 3 day usage is perfectly valid. It all depends on how you use the phone. If the total time he actually used the phone was 6-8 hours, then whatever, it still lasted 3 days without a charge for his needs.
> 
> Get over it.
Click to expand...

Get over what?

tappin from the Note II


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blob*
> While were talking about TDay, what are yall gonna do today? Im probably gonna watch the Cowboys game today... I feel good for Henson, hope he does well, but I dont like the Boys... GO TB!
> 
> Can you believe it Manning - 6TD's... dude. 41 total TD's this season...
> 
> yea im watchin the game, i just stuffed myself TO THE MAX...gonna get some apple and blueberry pie in me...if it can fit...oh well i can make room...lol have a good nite everyone, order to newegg.com goes out tomorrow


There's a Lil bit of a lip on the front, enough to set it down on the screen and maybe an easy drop.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## duox

got the htc one, it was out the box with 40% battery and I have been palying with it for about 5 hours straight, for what I use for this battery life is great. I am completely satisfied.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> What happens if it falls on its front? The screen isn't protected right?


This screen on the S4 is completely flat. If it falls on a completely flat surface, the edge of the case will impact first. I can't say if it will save the screen.
I prefer the completely flat screen on the S4 compared to the more convex screen/glass on the Galaxy S 3.

Speaking of screen protection, I reviewed a few of the drop tests on YouTube (specifically S4 vs iPhone 5) and the Gorilla Glass 3 doesn't seem to hold up...







Looks like the case might be a necessity.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















Also I went into AT&T and tested both the S4 and HTC One - both are great devices.
My upgrade eligibility is on 5/2, and although that was 4 days away, they still could not upgrade me and could only do the beginning of the month 5/1. Stupid AT&T


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Got my s4 today and i must say im loving it,just used the watch-on app to setup my tv,set top box and audio system..awesome phone plus universal remote,coming from an apple 4s the phone feels so much lighter,but i must admit it feels as if you sneeze too hard while holding the phone you could break it..lol..not the best build quality but i lovvvveeeee it...definitely have to get a case for it as soon as possible..


----------



## Pao

Got my One on Friday, been playing with it all weekend, and have come to this conclusion.....I'm so glad I got it. Coming from AOSP on my GNex, Sense 5 has been a great transition. For those saying how bloated or in the way sense is, please stop talking, as you have no idea what you're talking about when it comes to Sense 5. Yes I've had Sense 1.0 up through 4.5 all put on my OG Evo. And yes I would have agreed with you on all of those versions, but Sense 5 is a whole new animal.


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pao*
> 
> Got my One on Friday, been playing with it all weekend, and have come to this conclusion.....I'm so glad I got it. Coming from AOSP on my GNex, Sense 5 has been a great transition. For those saying how bloated or in the way sense is, please stop talking, as you have no idea what you're talking about when it comes to Sense 5. Yes I've had Sense 1.0 up through 4.5 all put on my OG Evo. And yes I would have agreed with you on all of those versions, but Sense 5 is a whole new animal.


One thing I hate about Sense is the damn keyboard. Why do I need an 'on the fly' language button!? I'm sick of pressing it, I just want it to die in a fire.

Other than that, I love my One.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pao*
> 
> Got my One on Friday, been playing with it all weekend, and have come to this conclusion.....I'm so glad I got it. Coming from AOSP on my GNex, Sense 5 has been a great transition. For those saying how bloated or in the way sense is, please stop talking, as you have no idea what you're talking about when it comes to Sense 5. Yes I've had Sense 1.0 up through 4.5 all put on my OG Evo. And yes I would have agreed with you on all of those versions, but Sense 5 is a whole new animal.
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I hate about Sense is the damn keyboard. Why do I need an 'on the fly' language button!? I'm sick of pressing it, I just want it to die in a fire.
> 
> Other than that, I love my One.
Click to expand...

Why use sense keyboard? There a million waaayyyy better keyboard out there. Swype had that language key next to the space bar for a while in earier beta, and let's just say after a while I was more than aggressive at times. Swype left beta and is in the play store too, just fyi.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Why use sense keyboard? There a million waaayyyy better keyboard out there. Swype had that language key next to the space bar for a while in earier beta, and let's just say after a while I was more than aggressive at times. Swype left beta and is in the play store too, just fyi.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


When I had my GSII I downloaded the ICS keyboard and that was good enough for me for a couple of years. I've never had a need to search for alternative keyboards since then.

I've just given that Swype a try and I must say, it's absolutely amazing. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Why use sense keyboard? There a million waaayyyy better keyboard out there. Swype had that language key next to the space bar for a while in earier beta, and let's just say after a while I was more than aggressive at times. Swype left beta and is in the play store too, just fyi.
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> 
> 
> When I had my GSII I downloaded the ICS keyboard and that was good enough for me for a couple of years. I've never had a need to search for alternative keyboards since then.
> 
> I've just given that Swype a try and I must say, it's absolutely amazing. Thanks for the suggestion!
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, it gets better once it learns how you type and after your most used words are saved, like slang or abbreviations. Best thing imo is you can make an account and it saves it so all you have to do is log on if you get another phone or whatever.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## DaveLT

I don't know man, i think Sense keyboard fits me perfectly, all other keyboards annoy me to to no end ...
The "swipe character" thing on Sense keyboards is basically useless for me as i hardly ever use it


----------



## Jodiuh

My fav:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.cdeguet.smartkeyboardpro&hl=en

Trial:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.cdeguet.smartkeyboardtrial&feature=more_from_developer

Need this too:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.cdeguet.smartkeyboardpro.en&feature=more_from_developer


----------



## Chris13002

Samsungs design video actually made me laugh...
"Like nothing you've ever seen before?"









"A Precious stone glittering in the dark, or countless stars sparking in the night sky"


----------



## DaveLT

The advertising for the S3 was ... Designed for humans? In some places it was Designed for humans by humans








That must explain why it's "humans" because clearly the humans working there are trying to compensate for something and have no talent in designing phones


----------



## d0nch1ch1o

Samsungs all got weird green tint.


----------



## jprovido

+1 s4


----------



## Jodiuh

The Ones video was just as ridiculous...

"Like a holistic beautiful experience."

Its a phone.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Most marketing is pretty over the top. Recall the original Macintosh ad from the 80's...


----------



## lolmont

Started with Android switched to iOS to try the iPhone 5. Just sold that and got the HTC One feels good to be back.


----------



## Psykopathic

Got my HTC one yesterday and love it. Blows my attic 4g out of the water. Lol


----------



## Chris13002

Got my Galaxy S 4 yesterday. Have to say that i'm a bit overwhelmed with all of its features... screen is amazing, camera is amazing, even the headphones that it comes with are pretty descent (2 drivers in each earphone piece)...
Still replaced the stock keyboard with SwiftKey and Touchwiz does have the stutter, and after I am done playing with all it's features, it will be replaced by Nova or Apex launcher...


----------



## sWaY20

I'll leave this here. For the people who think Samsung has gimmicky features, this actually shows then being useful.

http://www.ispot.tv/ad/7ZBx/samsung-galaxy-s-4-pool-party

tappin from the Note II


----------



## lolmont

She came in today. Very awesome phone I love it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Man I'm jealous! And look at my sig rig and I'm still jealous!


----------



## lolmont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Man I'm jealous! And look at my sig rig and I'm still jealous!


I'm glad I got you jealous hah


----------



## Azefore

Ill stick with my S3 for now, the front speakers on the the HTC One make it desirable as it gets but not a fan of the physical build (played with friends) and no SD card slot = no go, S4 looks nice as well, just wish the companies copied front facing speakers


----------



## DaveLT

BS a load of BS, my friend bought the s3 because he said one x didn't have SD Card but he ended up not using one and at first said 16GB was not enough and said he eventually came to hate the s3 body and the plastickyness of it and never ever pulled the back cover off his s3

What is this BS i'm hearing about having non-removable battery, no SD card slot or whatever! I would DEFINITELY welcome non-removable battery for the sake of splashproof/waterproofness which the ones always had unlike apple who sealed it all but it wasn't even splashproof
And on top of that pretty much everyone's got a portable battery charger now ... what's this argument of changing batteries, how many people actually do it?


----------



## Azefore

Don't think I said anything about batteries but alrighty. Also I love my S3, I've tried the iPhone 5, disliked it, would take the One with a proper case and SD slot, the S4 is perfectly fine except non-front facing speakers but not applicable with current design.

I got the UAG composite case on the 3 and it's been nothing short of awesome and I can swap out my 32gb micro SD cards for my music and movies, since I actually use and need the space for leisure and work.

Wouldn't mind the water resistant features included but I try not to bring the phone around water, and if I do that's what insurance is for









Don't use portable battery chargers myself as well, my battery lasts me 2 days of usage and then I charge up while I sleep.


----------



## adamski07

Beautiful phone! This is gs4 black mist. Who ever says that the plastic build feels cheap is dumb as f***.. Feels so light in your hand!







Btw, my case and screen protector was shipped this morning so she stays inside the box until I get the case.







My friend got the One because he said the build quality is real good.. saw his phone today with this bulky case.. I literally SMH!











EDIT: I posted the case I ordered few pages back.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Beautiful phone! This is gs4 black mist. Who ever says that the plastic build feels cheap is dumb as f***.. Feels so light in your hand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, my case and screen protector was shipped this morning so she stays inside the box until I get the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend got the One because he said the build quality is real good.. saw his phone today with this bulky case.. I literally SMH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I posted the case I ordered few pages back.


Looks good to me







and that Spigen(?) case should be quite nice, I can only imagine the thickness of the one with a bulky case with its curved back and such.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Looks good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that Spigen(?) case should be quite nice, I can only imagine the thickness of the one with a bulky case with its curved back and such.


Yup.. spigen case..







I'll take a photo of his phone when I see him again.. haha..


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> BS a load of BS, my friend bought the s3 because he said one x didn't have SD Card but he ended up not using one and at first said 16GB was not enough and said he eventually came to hate the s3 body and the plastickyness of it and never ever pulled the back cover off his s3
> 
> What is this BS i'm hearing about having non-removable battery, no SD card slot or whatever! I would DEFINITELY welcome non-removable battery for the sake of splashproof/waterproofness which the ones always had unlike apple who sealed it all but it wasn't even splashproof
> And on top of that pretty much everyone's got a portable battery charger now ... what's this argument of changing batteries, how many people actually do it?


Calm down.

If he wants a phone with a Micro SD slot, that's his prerogative, there is no need to yelling BS.

You would think you work for HTC with you trolling of this thread with so much HTC love.


----------



## Chris13002

For the ones who purchased the Galaxy S 4, I would HIGHLY recommend reading this article... 50 Samsung Galaxy S4 Tips and Tricks - For novice users

The biggest thing for me was Touchwiz having this stutter and as I was about to switch launchers, I found the simple settings under developers options which made it 'almost' buttery smooth. It's not perfectly smooth yet but it seems as smooth as Sense







. The settings change below was like night and day and I even verified this on my roommates stock Galaxy S 3 running Touchwiz... His also became a lot smoother also...










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Make Touchwiz go faster.
> To make Touchwiz look good, Samsung created some animations to transit between screens. These animations take some times and can make your phone seems slow. The solution is to go in your phone Settings-> Developer options and turn off -> "Windows animation scale", "Transition animation scale" and "Animator duration scale". Now check how much snappier your phone is.
> 
> If Developer Options is not enable go to SETTINGS->About Phone and tap BUILD NUMBER for 7 times.






I am also finding these camera "gimmicks" becoming really useful. Today I impressed a few of my friends with the following images...
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_EOuDeOnDcoSXZjektXTDQwUDg&usp=sharing

Everyone seemed to love the "drama shot" mode with the "multiple kids" running around. Sorry to sound like a nerd, but for those who know what I am talking about my one friend mentioned "Kage Bunshin much??" and my ex girlfriend (iPhone User) asked "How in the world did you do that?"

I was really impressed with the S4's panorama shots(check out my 180 degree backyard). When I looked into HTC's Panorama shots and zoomed in, even a 10% zoom, you immediately start noticing the low quality. It reminded me of my S2 when I first got ICS and the stock camera and it's horrible panorama quality mode.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

The S4 has some neat features, no doubt. Let me know if you are still wowed by them 6 months from now though, OK? I guarantee I will still be loving the aluminum uni-body of the One by then...


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The S4 has some neat features, no doubt. Let me know if you are still wowed by them 6 months from now though, OK? I guarantee I will still be loving the aluminum uni-body of the One by then...


They're not meant to be wowed at, they're meant to be useful. Let me know how that 4mp camera is in a month or two, I could go on but you get the point.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## Azefore

Lets jump on the bandwagon here lol, beats audio logo on back of that aluminum uni body, 'nough said.

Still don't know why there's this much clashing over smartphones.


----------



## Emu105

I got the S4 today love it!!! so i plugged it in at 17% and its saying till 100% about 1hr... thats crazy fast right now in 70% in 40min thats really fast to me, this normal my first charge?


----------



## burksdb

idc what anyone says the S4 feels just as plasticity, fake, and cheap as the S3. Call me what you want but if i'm paying a premium for a phone i want a premium build not something that even fisher price wouldn't release.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> They're not meant to be wowed at, they're meant to be useful. Let me know how that 4mp camera is in a month or two, I could go on but you get the point.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


4MP is more than adequate especially given the superior low light capabilities of the One. And those "useful" camera features will be long forgotten like most gimmicks after a few months ownership of the phone. Don't get me wrong, the S4 is a very good phone. It, the One, and the Note 2 are the ONLY phones I'd even consider buying today (well maybe the DNA also) but out of the best of the best, I still prefer the One....


----------



## HolyDriver

I still have my S2, which to me is still a great phone to have as a standby, but if I were to jump on something new right now it would be the One. I've been waiting for HTC to release something that made me as excited as the OG Evo did, and this seems to be it. I was all for the S4 until I saw the One, for me it has jusr enough to edge Sammy out in the bid for my next device.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> 4MP is more than adequate especially given the superior low light capabilities of the One. And those "useful" camera features will be long forgotten like most gimmicks after a few months ownership of the phone. Don't get me wrong, the S4 is a very good phone. It, the One, and the Note 2 are the ONLY phones I'd even consider buying today (well maybe the DNA also) but out of the best of the best, I still prefer the One....


Face-detection all that crap ... i never used it ever.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> idc what anyone says the S4 feels just as plasticity, fake, and cheap as the S3. Call me what you want but if i'm paying a premium for a phone i want a premium build not something that even fisher price wouldn't release.


If zombies were real and I needed my phone to be a weapon...I'd choose the One as well.


----------



## Lagpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> If zombies were real and I needed my phone to be a weapon...I'd choose the One as well.


Zombies are real. They just haven't awakened from their slumber yet....


----------



## solar0987

htc one imo


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lagpirate*
> 
> Zombies are real. They just haven't awakened from their slumber yet....


That's why i am waiting for high school of the dead season 2 then








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> If zombies were real and I needed my phone to be a weapon...I'd choose the One as well.


HTC One would be my secondary -tertiary sub weapon ... Nokia 3310 will be my "finish-this-entire-world" weapon ...
Above weapons like M95S for my primary weapon and a SCAR-LS as my secondary weapon
I'll take a m9 as a pistol


----------



## Jodiuh

Wow...you've really thought this out. I bet you're a heck of an L4D player, huh?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Wow...you've really thought this out. I bet you're a heck of an L4D player, huh?


I suck as a L4D player ... My scores are always consistently low because none of the guns have real mechanisms and none actually matches my firing style simply due to the sheer lack of guns ...
i'm playing BC2 now and i actually know how a M95 feels like having fired it for real, just the sound of the metal jackets dropping out keeps my adrenalin going








Having fired a SV98 i still prefer the M95 as it's very suited for me, it's a sniper i choose because i am in tune with the rifle and because my firing style prefers raw power over speed







Something i learned from BF3 although i am dying to fire a PGM Hecate II ... Scary that. Very scary. 12.7mmx99mm of explosive power (same as m95, that's what makes them both a bit slow) and 13.8kg ... probably doesn't suit me since i'm a fast running sniper so i prefer the m95 at 11kg instead but i still fire them without going into prone
although the hecate II is scary as heck

Frankly anyone that watches me shoot wouldn't want to cross paths with me ... Oh how i don't want to live in 'Murica *snort*


----------



## Jodiuh

That makes sense. I'm a superb l4d player, but HATED BC2. I'm trying hard to be better @ BF3 (lan tomorrow!).

If anything, the Note 2 helps me with shooters because of all the hand/wrist/arm strength required to haul a television around.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> That makes sense. I'm a superb l4d player, but HATED BC2. I'm trying hard to be better @ BF3 (lan tomorrow!).
> 
> If anything, the Note 2 helps me with shooters because of all the hand/wrist/arm strength required to haul a television around.


LOL








If anything after all that shooting lifting my rig up feels like nothing ... If only we had a case that was shaped like a sniper rifle







I would totally put a G1.Sniper M3 (*snort*) in it and a black powercolor HD7990 just because it fits the look of the board


----------



## Jodiuh

And I would totally laugh @ you w/ your bullet heatsink.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> And I would totally laugh @ you w/ your bullet heatsink.


Not if you saw me holding this from 400 feet away


----------



## Jodiuh

Pfft...no match for my...

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jodiuh/media/Avatars/smiley-comino-4547035.gif.html

Wow, we've gotten off topic, lol.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Pfft...no match for my...
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jodiuh/media/Avatars/smiley-comino-4547035.gif.html
> 
> Wow, we've gotten off topic, lol.


Yeah we did







lol


----------



## Chris13002

I wake up to all of this...







lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The S4 has some neat features, no doubt. Let me know if you are still wowed by them 6 months from now though, OK? I guarantee I will still be loving the aluminum uni-body of the One by then...


Thanks, and I will still be wowed by the panorama's quality in 6 months i'm sure. I'll be really impressed if the HTC One can get any software to get even close to the panorama's quality on the S4 anytime. As for other features like eye scrolling, face detection I will probably never use and glad that it's an option that I can turn on and off...









Thanks to adamski07, I have this case on the way...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> I got the S4 today love it!!! so i plugged it in at 17% and its saying till 100% about 1hr... thats crazy fast right now in 70% in 40min thats really fast to me, this normal my first charge?


Sorry I couldn't completely understand this, but are you saying that it only took 1 hour to charge from 17% to 100%? And then the percentage dropped down to 70% in 40 minutes of battery use?
I did a full 2 hour test-heavy usage(max brightness, LTE speed tests, Youtube quality, video playback, touchwiz/flipboard, camera) the night after I charged my phone and after 2 hours, it went from 100% to 80%. You dropping 30% battery(If I understand correctly) in just 40 minutes seems a bit fast, and I would pay attention to that...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> idc what anyone says the S4 feels just as plasticity, fake, and cheap as the S3. Call me what you want but if i'm paying a premium for a phone i want a premium build not something that even fisher price wouldn't release.


I think it feels and looks better than the S3, and a lot of my friends agreed. I already agreed that the build quality isn't as good as HTC One's or iPhone 5's, but...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> 4MP is more than adequate especially given the superior low light capabilities of the One. And those "useful" camera features will be long forgotten like most gimmicks after a few months ownership of the phone. Don't get me wrong, the S4 is a very good phone. It, the One, and the Note 2 are the ONLY phones I'd even consider buying today (well maybe the DNA also) but out of the best of the best, I still prefer the One....


I agree that it's give or take with the features on both of these flagship devices. I don't agree that the camera features will be long forgotten even after a few months of ownership - do you plan on NOT using HDR? Also the HTC One phone can do 60FPS video at 720p, do you plan to NOT use that in a few months? Other things like eye scrolling, hand gestures and face detection I can agree with. I simply turned those off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HolyDriver*
> 
> I still have my S2, which to me is still a great phone to have as a standby, but if I were to jump on something new right now it would be the One. I've been waiting for HTC to release something that made me as excited as the OG Evo did, and this seems to be it. I was all for the S4 until I saw the One, for me it has jusr enough to edge Sammy out in the bid for my next device.


The SII is still a great phone. I would not have made this purchase if my contract were not up. To tell you the truth, even after the purchase of my S4, it was not as great of an upgrade as when I first got my SII (upgrade from iPhone) - or at least I do not see it yet.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Face-detection all that crap ... i never used it ever.


Some might, that's why we can turn it off or on.


----------



## Chris13002

Does the HTC One have a competitor?


And DAMN AT&T LTE is fast!


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> Does the HTC One have a competitor?
> 
> 
> And DAMN AT&T LTE is fast!


That's where Verizon lte was when it first came out, att will go down when everyone and their momma has an lte phone, just watch.

I get this at my house, but it's different everywhere else I go.










tappin from the Note II


----------



## Mr Bear

Out of the box, S4 hands down. Lack of ext memory and removable battery kill the HTC for me. I loathe SENSE crap, TW is not ideal either but nothing that an aftermarket launcher cannot fix. The latest Samsungs seem to have very good stock batteries. I still have the stock battery in my GN2, I can easily go 2 days with my average usage, but I charge it every night. I stream music, usually from my Google/Play music account for approx 6-7 hours a day at work, watch a movie/videos during my lunch break, txt pretty consistently browse web and such throughout. I do not like talking on the phone, so that is not usually part of my "average" usage. My phone is unplugged approx 0720-~2300 or whenever I go to bed.

So even modified, S4 no contest.


----------



## Emu105

Guys I have crazy lagg... killing my phone.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys I have crazy lagg... killing my phone.


what phone? The gs4?

tappin from the Note II


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys I have crazy lagg... killing my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> what phone? The gs4?
> 
> tappin from the Note II
Click to expand...

yeah gs4


----------



## j3poysy

I tried the Galaxy s4 demo unit in one of the local stores and i have to say that the black mist version doesn't feel cheap as i would expect. It has a very thin profile, lightweight and comfortable to hold. I haven't tried the HTC one and i wish i could, but i got the GS4 pretty cheap.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> yeah gs4


Just a suggestion, but you may try and just start from scratch since its new already. Id wipe the phone and see if that fixes the problem, could be something in the memory or thats just running making it lag. You could go through all the processes, but itll be easier and quicker wiping and starting over, if the problem persists just get and exchange while they're new so you get another new one.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> yeah gs4
> 
> 
> 
> Just a suggestion, but you may try and just start from scratch since its new already. Id wipe the phone and see if that fixes the problem, could be something in the memory or thats just running making it lag. You could go through all the processes, but itll be easier and quicker wiping and starting over, if the problem persists just get and exchange while they're new so you get another new one.
Click to expand...

Yeah i did a hard rest its pretty good so far... but still not where it should be maybe a OTA could do it but it is wayyy better than before.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Yeah i did a hard rest its pretty good so far... but still not where it should be maybe a OTA could do it but it is wayyy better than before.


Is the lag mainly on the home scrolling? This definitely fixed it for me...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Make Touchwiz go faster.
To make Touchwiz look good, Samsung created some animations to transit between screens. These animations take some times and can make your phone seems slow. The solution is to go in your phone Settings-> Developer options and turn off -> "Windows animation scale", "Transition animation scale" and "Animator duration scale". Now check how much snappier your phone is.

If Developer Options is not enable go to SETTINGS->About Phone and tap BUILD NUMBER for 7 times.


----------



## IcedEarth

You shouldn't have to do that though.

Why on earth are Samsung implementing things on their premium phone, that do not work properly? Your phone should not lag out of the box.

Their Quality Assurance department must be non existent, or they're all high on heroin.

Then there's the added attention due to the 16GB version only coming with 8.8GB worth of available memory. Why they're even releasing 16GB phones these days is beyond me, NAND is cheap enough to stick 32GB in as standard without hitting your already ridiculous profit margins enough. No wonder they have a Micro SD slot.

There's too much lime light on Samsung for them to be pulling moves like this.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> You shouldn't have to do that though.
> 
> Why on earth are Samsung implementing things on their premium phone, that do not work properly? Your phone should not lag out of the box.
> 
> Their Quality Assurance department must be non existent, or they're all high on heroin.
> 
> Then there's the added attention due to the 16GB version only coming with 8.8GB worth of available memory. Why they're even releasing 16GB phones these days is beyond me, NAND is cheap enough to stick 32GB in as standard without hitting your already ridiculous profit margins enough. No wonder they have a Micro SD slot.
> 
> There's too much lime light on Samsung for them to be pulling moves like this.


Sammy isn't perfect, but neither it's htc remember the thunderbolt, and evo 3d, yeah insanely horrible phones. These are minor annoyances you can deal with, try telling people to deal with those two phones for years, like I did with my evo 3d, I hated that phone.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## mimart7

The lag is a known problem with the S4. Hopefully, when the custom roms, start appearing, the lag will no longer be an issue.


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Sammy isn't perfect, but neither it's htc remember the thunderbolt, and evo 3d, yeah insanely horrible phones. These are minor annoyances you can deal with, try telling people to deal with those two phones for years, like I did with my evo 3d, I hated that phone.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


You miss understand me, I'm not saying this in an effort to put the HTC One in a good light. I'm not a fanboy of any company.

I'm simply saying that these issues are unacceptable. You can call them minor all you want, but Samsung being lazy and optimizing the transition between screens is unacceptable...for a phone that has a quad core processor and a snapdragon 600 GPU, I'm sure they could have put fluid transitions in if they really wanted to.

As for the memory issue, this is inherent in all phones and HTC have been guilty of it in the past. Personally I think the advertised internal storage should be 'available' space, otherwise it means nothing.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mimart7*
> 
> The lag is a known problem with the S4. Hopefully, when the custom roms, start appearing, the lag will no longer be an issue.


Lag is also present in the HTC One.

No phone is lag-free.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Sammy isn't perfect, but neither it's htc remember the thunderbolt, and evo 3d, yeah insanely horrible phones. These are minor annoyances you can deal with, try telling people to deal with those two phones for years, like I did with my evo 3d, I hated that phone.
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> 
> 
> You miss understand me, I'm not saying this in an effort to put the HTC One in a good light. I'm not a fanboy of any company.
> 
> I'm simply saying that these issues are unacceptable. You can call them minor all you want, but Samsung being lazy and optimizing the transition between screens is unacceptable...for a phone that has a quad core processor and a snapdragon 600 GPU, I'm sure they could have put fluid transitions in if they really wanted to.
> 
> As for the memory issue, this is inherent in all phones and HTC have been guilty of it in the past. Personally I think the advertised internal storage should be 'available' space, otherwise it means nothing.
Click to expand...

Well the storage thing with it only being 8 gig is a problem even I was kinda shocked at. I know stuff doesn't ship with the exact storage advertised, but that's ridiculous. I like the "gimmicky" stuff as everyone calls it, I call it useful bloat, but I'd rather have more storage. At the minimum put 20 gig in it so well have 15 gig or so after the bloat.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

I tried both side by side yesterday.

I liked the "feel" of the HTC one. Screen also seemed very clear.

I like the screen size of the S4, feels more natural since I have large hands. The "feel" felt fine, just not a good as the One.

I did notice the the HTC One felt like it was smoother when opening an App, or scrolling through web pages. I used this site as a test. I believe some of it was due to the S4 trying to run many things at once. The HTC seemed more "bare bones" or lightweight on the software. But, I did like how the S4 implemented Android. I felt the S4 would be more to my liking. It just seemed like a more natural feel. But none of that completely matters since I'll toss the phone in a case.

One big difference I noticed is screen contrast, brightness and clarity. The HTC One seemed better than the S4. Especially with direct light on the screen. Also, I noticed the S4 had a blue hue, is that normal? I sat my iPhone 4S next to both phones(man the screen seems tiny), and the HTC looks closest to it. The S4 seems "off" for some reason.

I am very interested in the S4, but I'll have to look at another one. I want to make sure the terrible blue hue was just something wrong with the one I looked at. I did all the comparisons at a Best Buy Mobile store. I'll run by the AT&T store soon to check out another one.

Next things I will check is the audio when using speaker phone. I use it often and it needs to be loud and clear. I'll also see if the AT&T store will let me try Bluetooth audio in my car. I use it religiously and want to make sure it sounds fine with either phone.

Edit://

So I checked them out again. The S4 definitely has a blue tint, but the one I tried today wasn't nearly as bad as the other one yesterday.

The HTC One is a clear winner when it comes to external audio and speaker phone.

Both were pretty close in responsiveness. I'm supposing the S4 I tried yesterday had a ton of Apps open.

The HTC one did take a better picture in low light conditions, but the S4 seemed to have better overall pictures.

One thing I don't like is the AT&T warranty. Right now, I can pay $99 for my 2 years of apple care on my iPhone. It will cost me $10 a month for either Android phone. So more than double the cost.

In still torn between both phones. No decision yet. I still need to test Bluetooth audio.


----------



## sherlock

Went to an ATT store and tried both. The only thing bothering so far about the HTC One is that the power button is on the top left, a bit hard to reach compared to the GS3/4 which have the power button on the right side.


----------



## Marin

Went to try them both out.

Screen size on the S4 is nice but honestly didn't feel necessary compared to the One but then again I'm used to my N4. But getting past that it annoys the hell out of me that the S4 still feels like junk. Thin polycarbonate feels terrible. I don't get why they can just make it feel substantial.
The One feels insanely premium and I dig the tapered design.

EDIT: Besides that both are great phones that each have their advantages. Glad it's not a case of one wiping the floor with the other.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Went to try them both out.
> 
> Screen size on the S4 is nice but honestly didn't feel necessary compared to the One but then again I'm used to my N4. But getting past that it annoys the hell out of me that the S4 still feels like junk. Thin polycarbonate feels terrible. I don't get why they can just make it feel substantial.
> The One feels insanely premium and I dig the tapered design.
> 
> EDIT: Besides that both are great phones that each have their advantages. Glad it's not a case of one wiping the floor with the other.


This is true. The HTC One does feel like a premium device. The Galaxy S4 reminds me of an old phone I used to have...LG Musiq LX570. Now that I really think about it, feels like I could crush it with my hands.

But, I'm probably going to toss a case on either one, so it won't be too big of a deal. I am used to the iPhone, especially the 4S. It just feels more substantial than the S4, kind of like the HTC One.


----------



## trojan92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Voted for s4. I'm getting mine online on Monday on t-mobile. I'm getting it mainly because of screen, micro-sd slot, camera, and removable battery. I like the wireless charging feature as well. I think the only main selling point of one is the design. It is sexy, period, but I always put protection cases on my phone to keep it pristine for future sale purpose. I just pre-ordered the case below for my s4 btw.


Any chance they made the same case for the HTC One?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojan92*
> 
> Any chance they made the same case for the HTC One?


No. I'm sorry. You can check their cases for One here : http://www.spigen.com/cell-phone/htc.html

The case in red is to be delivered tomorrow. I actually ordered two. One in white and one in red. The white is still in process. I am picking one between two and other one is going to be a gift to my friend who owns s4 too. I'll take photos tomorrow and upload it here.


----------



## adamski07

Got my sexy case for S4. Check it out!


Spoiler: Spigen Neo Hybrid Case- Dante Red









[/SPOILER


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Got my sexy case for S4. Check it out!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spigen Neo Hybrid Case- Dante Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER


That is a sexy case, I spy an air bubble on Samsung logo.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## Marin

So it looks even more like an iPhone.


----------



## trojan92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Got my sexy case for S4. Check it out!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spigen Neo Hybrid Case- Dante Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER


Wow that is really nice, hope they release something like this for the One


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> So it looks even more like an iPhone.


Tbh that case makes it look extremely close to an iPhone, you are right.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Case makes the S4 look much better. Is there any protection for the screen? Looks kind of exposed there...


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Case makes the S4 look much better. Is there any protection for the screen? Looks kind of exposed there...


Yes. Ultra clear protector.


----------



## Jodiuh

Ok, so cases look like cars now. Wow, that is one NICE looking case.


----------



## KSIMP88

HTC for the win. Cause of metal. And the S4 is... eh


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ...

I am stuck with the same decision ... S4 or ONE ...

I am upgrading from my S2 so both will be much better ... I have a question though ...

All reviews on youtube show the S4 and ONE using the same quadcore processor (snapdragon 600 if memory serves me right) ... How does that compare to the other variant (Exynos 5 Octa)

Maybe I am way off and misunderstood the processor of the S4 but I can't seem to find specifics in my country yet

*:::EDIT:::*

I9500 vs I9505 (these are the models according to gsmarena)


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> 
> I am stuck with the same decision ... S4 or ONE ...
> 
> I am upgrading from my S2 so both will be much better ... I have a question though ...
> 
> All reviews on youtube show the S4 and ONE using the same quadcore processor (snapdragon 600 if memory serves me right) ... How does that compare to the other variant (Exynos 5 Octa)
> 
> Maybe I am way off and misunderstood the processor of the S4 but I can't seem to find specifics in my country yet
> 
> *:::EDIT:::*
> 
> I9500 vs I9505 (these are the models according to gsmarena)


http://www.engadget.com/2013/05/06/samsung-galaxy-s4-octacore-review/


----------



## epik

Bigger screen s4 still lighter and thinner with a case. Better headphone sound. More accurate whites, truer blacks, more vibrant colors. No signal issues. Multiwindow, Samsung support and #1 phone in popularity for next year and half so better community and accessories. No worries about gaps, better to hold in hand. functional design and materials rather than gimmicks with metal.

Removable battery. Sd card, easy fix rating. Htc is sealed.

Htc has huge bezel around its smaller screen. Disgusting. Dumb unremovable blinkfeed. Terrible sense ui.

Htc one is overhyped and overrated. Watch the sales numbers.

S4 is going to move 100 million in 6 months. Htc is shooting for 3.5 million and personally I think that's unlikely.


----------



## Ao2 3lit3 snip3r

Seriously, everyone has an opinion and i respect that. With that being said this post is crap, for the people who have never owned the S3 you could never make a solid opinion. S3 horror stories? Like what? I've owned one for over a year and have had zero problems. Crap screen? Not ergonomic? Stop listening to people with unrealistic expectations and try making an opinion based on fact and not hearsay.

If you don't own the phone you have zero clue what you are talking about. Fastest processor, newest android OS, highest MP camera.....these don't sound like bad features. I don't know about most people, i don't drop my phone and I use a good case so a heavier material just means more weight i have to lug around. Samsung is a great company and at the end of the day i back their products from experience.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epik*
> 
> Bigger screen s4 still lighter and thinner with a case. Better headphone sound. More accurate whites, truer blacks, more vibrant colors. No signal issues. Multiwindow, Samsung support and #1 phone in popularity for next year and half so better community and accessories. No worries about gaps, better to hold in hand. functional design and materials rather than gimmicks with metal.
> 
> Removable battery. Sd card, easy fix rating. Htc is sealed.
> 
> Htc has huge bezel around its smaller screen. Disgusting. Dumb unremovable blinkfeed. Terrible sense ui.
> 
> Htc one is overhyped and overrated. Watch the sales numbers.
> 
> S4 is going to move 100 million in 6 months. Htc is shooting for 3.5 million and personally I think that's unlikely.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ao2 3lit3 snip3r*
> 
> Seriously, everyone has an opinion and i respect that. With that being said this post is crap, for the people who have never owned the S3 you could never make a solid opinion. S3 horror stories? Like what? I've owned one for over a year and have had zero problems. Crap screen? Not ergonomic? Stop listening to people with unrealistic expectations and try making an opinion based on fact and not hearsay.
> 
> If you don't own the phone you have zero clue what you are talking about. Fastest processor, newest android OS, highest MP camera.....these don't sound like bad features. I don't know about most people, i don't drop my phone and I use a good case so a heavier material just means more weight i have to lug around. Samsung is a great company and at the end of the day i back their products from experience.


There are plenty of reasons for people to go for HTC One over GS4

Aside from the basics: More default NAND(32GB for base model vs 16GB for Samsung, internal NAND are faster than MicroSD), Better speakers(dual front facing vs single back facing), and vastly superior camera performance in low light scenarios.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anandtech*
> Running the display at maximum brightness for too long will also get you into an overheating or thermal protection mode as well, which we've seen on countless other AMOLED variants.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anandtech*
> We did notice a single case of thermal based throttling under SunSpider 0.9.1 (the benchmark alone is ine, but running it after a bunch of others caused throttling), so we're once again presenting results in our standard test environment as well as inside of a freezer to show peak performance.


Pathetic maximum brightness as usual = useless in sunlight
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anandtech*
> Keep in mind that maximum brightness changes in each mode as well as we effectively clamp things, I measured a maximum of 319 nits in Dynamic mode, 311 nits in Movie mode, and 255 nits in Standard, for example.


and AMOLED phone's battery life get punished big time when browsing black on white web pages & reading Ebooks


----------



## Emu105

ok guys I downloaded cpu spy and after using the phone for 10min my phone never hit above 1.5 ghz ... I thought this phone was at 1.9 ,I did a lot of testing and still couldn't get the phone past 1.5 , no wonder things are not as smooth as they should be. I also upgraded to the new firmware it is a bit faster but I see the phone cpu is always around 1.5-1.1 ghz not good to run as smooth , also if cpu the low I'm sure gpu as low why all the animations run slow.

Edit : was playing angry birds star wars check back cpu ran at 1.1ghz -950mhz ...

Edit2: so i ran a anTuTu test and finally it hit at 1.9ghz and it drop down to 1.6ghz and 1.7 ghz for a few seconds. I really feel if this phone ran past the 1.5 it be a lottttt smoother i mean a lot.. just my 2cents trying to help out.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *epik*
> 
> Bigger screen s4 still lighter and thinner with a case. Better headphone sound. More accurate whites, truer blacks, more vibrant colors. No signal issues. Multiwindow, Samsung support and #1 phone in popularity for next year and half so better community and accessories. No worries about gaps, better to hold in hand. functional design and materials rather than gimmicks with metal.
> 
> Removable battery. Sd card, easy fix rating. Htc is sealed.
> 
> Htc has huge bezel around its smaller screen. Disgusting. Dumb unremovable blinkfeed. Terrible sense ui.
> 
> Htc one is overhyped and overrated. Watch the sales numbers.
> 
> S4 is going to move 100 million in 6 months. Htc is shooting for 3.5 million and personally I think that's unlikely.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ao2 3lit3 snip3r*
> 
> Seriously, everyone has an opinion and i respect that. With that being said this post is crap, for the people who have never owned the S3 you could never make a solid opinion. S3 horror stories? Like what? I've owned one for over a year and have had zero problems. Crap screen? Not ergonomic? Stop listening to people with unrealistic expectations and try making an opinion based on fact and not hearsay.
> 
> If you don't own the phone you have zero clue what you are talking about. Fastest processor, newest android OS, highest MP camera.....these don't sound like bad features. I don't know about most people, i don't drop my phone and I use a good case so a heavier material just means more weight i have to lug around. Samsung is a great company and at the end of the day i back their products from experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of reasons for people to go for HTC One over GS4
> 
> Aside from the basics: More default NAND(32GB for base model vs 16GB for Samsung, internal NAND are faster than MicroSD), Better speakers(dual front facing vs single back facing), and vastly superior camera performance in low light scenarios.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anandtech*
> Running the display at maximum brightness for too long will also get you into an overheating or thermal protection mode as well, which we've seen on countless other AMOLED variants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anandtech*
> We did notice a single case of thermal based throttling under SunSpider 0.9.1 (the benchmark alone is ine, but running it after a bunch of others caused throttling), so we're once again presenting results in our standard test environment as well as inside of a freezer to show peak performance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pathetic maximum brightness as usual = useless in sunlight
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anandtech*
> Keep in mind that maximum brightness changes in each mode as well as we effectively clamp things, I measured a maximum of 319 nits in Dynamic mode, 311 nits in Movie mode, and 255 nits in Standard, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and AMOLED phone's battery life get punished big time when browsing black on white web pages & reading Ebooks
Click to expand...

That chart is so wrong, the note at the bottom for battery...don't think so. I'll put my battery up to any of those phones, the note 2 has the best battery of any phone I've ever seen so far.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## sWaY20

Just saw that was the original note at the bottom, oops. Still not right bc the note 2 won't be under any iPhone or the one, nice try though. Even on heavy use or more screen usage, the n2 has double the battery of those phones, nuff said.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## Marin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Just saw that was the original note at the bottom, oops. Still not right bc the note 2 won't be under any iPhone or the one, nice try though. Even on heavy use or more screen usage, the n2 has double the battery of those phones, nuff said.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


Some sources would be nice.


----------



## XFZhong

After having access to both, and having usage over a period of time. HTC One hands down this time round. Much better colours on the screen (better screen overall). For my usage (and I have used both phones fairly close to each other) The power saving features on the One edges the S4 (will change according to user's habits). Camera is good on both, but somehow, I just prefer the One. The speakers on the One are amazing, and the S4 just doesn't touch HTC in that department.

After customisation of both manufacturer skins, I there are features I don't like from both UIs, but I just find Sense easier to navigate. Real-world performance, there is no noticeable difference, I didn't really care for the SD card slot in the S4 as for my own habits, it's not needed, and the 32GB is enough for myself, however I was touching the upper limit of 16GB inc. OS's 8GB.

The clincher, as I prefer to grab my phones sim free, I paid 610 GBP for the S4. a case, and screen protector. The phone itself is 580 GBP for 16GB and well, a big S3. For 580 I I got a HTC One, case, external battery pack, screen protector, HTC Media Link (which is really cool, I enjoy it, tip: Monopoly games on the TV with friends is a pretty fun night chilling, just pass the phone around, I think this was just too cool, and something the Samsung just can not do).

Price/performance and well, what I can get for the money, I'd take the HTC One, (Dropbox is pretty cool, and was fun messing with my parent's home TV as they have Sky as with the S4, both are good in this department). The Samsung is now my mother's early birthday present, although, she has said she prefers her old Nexus 4 I got her for Christmas... (Thanks mother)... now to save up for some new hardware.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Just saw that was the original note at the bottom, oops. Still not right bc the note 2 won't be under any iPhone or the one, nice try though. Even on heavy use or more screen usage, the n2 has double the battery of those phones, nuff said.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


The problem is not battery size, it is that AMOLED screen use a lot more power when displaying webpages(most web pages are black on white) at 200 nits than LCD screens.

The chart I showed came directly from Anandtech's GS4 review.
Quote:


> This is now our sixth revision of the battery life test, and we feel is the optimal balance between challenging workloads and idle time. The basic overview is the same as the previous test - we load webpages at a fixed interval until the handset dies, with display set at exactly 200 nits as always. Power saving features are disabled if they turn on automatically, and background account sync is disabled. The test is performed over both cellular data on all available air interfaces and over WiFi in an environment with good signal levels. The new test has decreased pause time between web page loads and added a number of JavaScript-heavy pages.


----------



## epik

Yeah there's been a lot of praise for Anantech recently but their HTC/S4 coverage has been trash.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Got my sexy case for S4. Check it out!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spigen Neo Hybrid Case- Dante Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> So it looks even more like an iPhone.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Tbh that case makes it look extremely close to an iPhone, you are right.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


LOL, tell the "average" iPhone user that it's an iPhone 5S or iPhone 6 and they'll probably believe you.
Cannot wait to get my "Satin Silver" case, apparently they are shipping on the 10th...


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Just saw that was the original note at the bottom, oops. Still not right bc the note 2 won't be under any iPhone or the one, nice try though. Even on heavy use or more screen usage, the n2 has double the battery of those phones, nuff said.
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> 
> 
> Some sources would be nice.
Click to expand...

How about real world use, my sis has an iPhone 5 and friend just got the one which he came from the note 2, my battery takes the win. My friend even admits he misses his battery. Who did those benches, iPhone fanbois? They think iPhone is the best phone you can get, of course it'd be on top. The screen and amoled doesn't use HARDLY any different amount than any other phone, that's not a very good argument.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## Marin

Well that settles that, no need to make my point, lol.


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> How about real world use, my sis has an iPhone 5 and friend just got the one which he came from the note 2, my battery takes the win. My friend even admits he misses his battery. Who did those benches, iPhone fanbois? They think iPhone is the best phone you can get, of course it'd be on top. The screen and amoled doesn't use HARDLY any different amount than any other phone, that's not a very good argument.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


Android fanboy logic is amazing.

Did the Android phone win? Then the test was obviously fair.

Did the iPhone win? The test was obviously carried out by an iPhone fanboy who intentionally altered the results.

Meanwhile a single source hasn't been provided to disclaim the evidence put forward.


----------



## sWaY20

I came from iPhone so no I'm not a fanboi, I do love android though, and with battery it's clear who the winner is. The 2 best phones for battery are the note 2 and maxx.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I came from iPhone so no I'm not a fanboi, I do love android though, and with battery it's clear who the winner is. The 2 best phones for battery are the note 2 and maxx.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


My point is the Anandtech review says differently. If you insist on being so right, you need to back it up with facts and evidence.

In fact, the S4 doesn't even fair too well in the Anandtech batter life review.

I'm merely saying that unless you have evidence, your claims don't hold any weight.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I came from iPhone so no I'm not a fanboi, I do love android though, and with battery it's clear who the winner is. The 2 best phones for battery are the note 2 and maxx.
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> 
> 
> My point is the Anandtech review says differently. If you insist on being so right, you need to back it up with facts and evidence.
> 
> In fact, the S4 doesn't even fair too well in the Anandtech batter life review.
> 
> I'm merely saying that unless you have evidence, your claims don't hold any weight.
Click to expand...

never said the gs4 had the best battery

tappin from the Note II


----------



## sWaY20

I don't insist on being right, I'm just saying that bench is full of crap, and it's obvious.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I don't insist on being right, I'm just saying that bench is full of crap, and it's obvious.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


The reason behind this result:


1. AMOLED screen consumes more power than LCD screens when displaying black text on white background, the situation is reversed when displaying white text on black background but the majority of websites use white text on black back grounds.

2. The benchmarks is done at *fixed brightness of 200 nits*, which is only *33% the max brightness of an Iphone 5's LCD display*, however it is *more than 72%* the max birghtness of the AMOLED display on GS3 & *over 81%* the max brightness of the Note 2


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I don't insist on being right, I'm just saying that bench is full of crap, and it's obvious.
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> 
> 
> The reason behind this result:
> 
> 
> 1. AMOLED screen consumes more power than LCD screens when displaying black text on white background, the situation is reversed when displaying white text on black background but the majority of websites use white text on black back grounds.
> 
> 2. The benchmarks is done at *fixed brightness of 200 nits*, which is only *33% the max brightness of an Iphone 5's LCD display*, however it is *more than 72%* the max birghtness of the AMOLED display on GS3 & *over 81%* the max brightness of the Note 2
Click to expand...

Those high numbers represent how bright the screens are on that sec chart/? Amoled or not, in overall usage tthat chart would look a whole lot different, nobody sits on a white screen for even 6+ hours, and if they do its a very very low percentage. Amoled looks better imo, the only thing ill agree on is that its hard to see in certain light. Battery technology needs to improve anyway, i wanna charge my phone once a week with crazy usage.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Those high numbers represent how bright the screens are on that sec chart/? Amoled or not, in overall usage tthat chart would look a whole lot different, nobody sits on a white screen for even 6+ hours, and if they do its a very very low percentage. Amoled looks better imo, the only thing ill agree on is that its hard to see in certain light. Battery technology needs to improve anyway, i wanna charge my phone once a week with crazy usage.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


People who reads Ebooks sit on a white background for a very long time, and most web pages are black text on white background too.

The battery testis taken with all screen set at 200nits, the difference is that 200nits is 81% brightness on a Note 2 & 33% brightness on an Iphone 5.
Quote:


> The basic overview is the same as the previous test - we load webpages at a fixed interval until the handset dies, with display set at exactly 200 nits as always.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> People who reads Ebooks sit on a white background for a very long time, and most web pages are black text on white background too.
> 
> The battery testis taken with all screen set at 200nits, the difference is that 200nits is 81% brightness on a Note 2 & 33% brightness on an Iphone 5.


How does the S4 perform in sunlight? I really wonder since one part of my job requires me to be out in the sun a lot. Sometimes it's hard to read an email on my iPhone, with the brightness all the way up. I'm a bit worried the S4 would have some issues since it's maximum brightness is much less than an iPhone. I'm guessing the HTC One has decent brightness since the One X is further up on the chart.

When I compared them side by side, inside, I noticed the HTC One's screen seemed brighter and clearer.


----------



## HolyDriver

for all their color vibrancy, AMOLED screens are still pretty subpar in the sun.


----------



## sWaY20

Yeah amoled and the sun don't mix very well, but it's got more vibrant colors in general.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Those high numbers represent how bright the screens are on that sec chart/? Amoled or not, in overall usage tthat chart would look a whole lot different, nobody sits on a white screen for even 6+ hours, and if they do its a very very low percentage. Amoled looks better imo, the only thing ill agree on is that its hard to see in certain light. Battery technology needs to improve anyway, i wanna charge my phone once a week with crazy usage.
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> 
> 
> People who reads Ebooks sit on a white background for a very long time, and most web pages are black text on white background too.
> 
> The battery testis taken with all screen set at 200nits, the difference is that 200nits is 81% brightness on a Note 2 & 33% brightness on an Iphone 5.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The basic overview is the same as the previous test - we load webpages at a fixed interval until the handset dies, with display set at exactly 200 nits as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

And most people that read ebooks use a tablet where battery on a phone goes out the door. Most people, not the minority who can read books on a tiny screen. For a very small group of people, that chart would maybe matter.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## IChangedMyName

I think both phones are very good phones
since I'm a big samsung fan and have samsung TV, laptops, phones, ultrabooks, SSDs, HDDs, RAMs, DVD/blu-ray, monitors, dishwasher, refrigerator and TVs
I'll take samsung s4


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HolyDriver*
> 
> for all their color vibrancy, AMOLED screens are still pretty subpar in the sun.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Yeah amoled and the sun don't mix very well, but it's got more vibrant colors in general.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


Thanks for the quick answer guys.

Yes, the S4 does have very vibrant colors, that was the first thing I noticed. I was just amazed by the size of the screen, my 4S looked minuscule in comparison.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hasn't the iPhone always had better battery life than Android phones? Same with iPad and Android tablets. Of course I couldn't care less, I mean its not that hard to charge a phone when it needs it. Even the worst Android phones will still usually make it through the day on a charge and that's all you really need IMO...


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> And *most people that read ebooks use a tablet* where battery on a phone goes out the door. Most people, not the minority who can read books on a tiny screen. For a very small group of people, that chart would maybe matter.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


The chart itself is a *Web Browsing* battery life test. Fact is for sustained viewing of any form of black text on white black ground, LCD will outperform AMOLED in power consumption at the same brightness, the Anandtech chart on web browsing battery life is just showing one such scenario.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hasn't the iPhone always had better battery life than Android phones? Same with iPad and Android tablets. Of course I couldn't care less, I mean its not that hard to charge a phone when it needs it. Even the worst Android phones will still usually make it through the day on a charge and that's all you really need IMO...


Not the Galaxy Nexus... I would literally sit and watch the battery percentage drain on that phone... Verizon Galaxy Nexus specifically on LTE... Lasting a good 3 hours average...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

True. I have a GNex on Verizon and if I didn't have a job where I can always charge during the day I'd be screwed...


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hasn't the iPhone always had better battery life than Android phones? Same with iPad and Android tablets. Of course I couldn't care less, I mean its not that hard to charge a phone when it needs it. Even the worst Android phones will still usually make it through the day on a charge and that's all you really need IMO...
> 
> 
> 
> Not the Galaxy Nexus... I would literally sit and watch the battery percentage drain on that phone... Verizon Galaxy Nexus specifically on LTE... Lasting a good 3 hours average...
Click to expand...

The only phone I ever had to carry spare batteries, yes plural, batteries!!! It's weird though I love that phone, still have it and won't get rid of it. Even on 3g with 4g off
you could see the meter go down, even using Wi-Fi it would be the same outcome.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## frickfrock999

Here's a massive comparison list of both phones and tons of reviews side by side.

Insanely useful.

http://smartphones.techcrunch.com/compare/427-527/Samsung-Galaxy-S4-vs-HTC-One-2013


----------



## KuuFA

Hmm I am also looking towards getting a new phone as i still have my iphone 4.

But does the HTC one really not have the infrared (so i can use it as a remote for my tv)?

Watched a review it does have the infrared. lol.

So if I am grandfathered into my "unlimited data" via ATT does that translate to 4g usage as well?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Hmm I am also looking towards getting a new phone as i still have my iphone 4.
> 
> But does the HTC one really not have the infrared (so i can use it as a remote for my tv)?


I could've swore it did. Not that I would really ever use that anyway, but I thought it did have that feature...


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I could've swore it did. Not that I would really ever use that anyway, but I thought it did have that feature...


Seem like it have IR LED.

and I found this on Youtube.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Here's a massive comparison list of both phones and tons of reviews side by side.
> 
> Insanely useful.
> 
> http://smartphones.techcrunch.com/compare/427-527/Samsung-Galaxy-S4-vs-HTC-One-2013


It's also slightly wrong.

The One does have an Infrared Blaster, for instance. I know this, because I control my TV with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Hmm I am also looking towards getting a new phone as i still have my iphone 4.
> 
> But does the HTC one really not have the infrared (so i can use it as a remote for my tv)?
> 
> 
> 
> I could've swore it did. Not that I would really ever use that anyway, but I thought it did have that feature...
Click to expand...

You're missing out if you don't. It's incredibly fun to be able to take your phone out of your pocket, sit down, and just use that.

It's hard to explain... but it's that really cool feeling that the thing in your hand really can control everything.

It's not complicated either, there's no codes to put in. It took me a whole 2 mins to learn how to set it up with my Toshiba TV and DirectTV DVR, and learn how to use the remote.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Cool. I'll definitely check it out if I ever get my One (hoping VZN gets it soon)...


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Hmm I am also looking towards getting a new phone as i still have my iphone 4.
> 
> But does the HTC one really not have the infrared (so i can use it as a remote for my tv)?
> 
> Watched a review it does have the infrared. lol.
> 
> So if I am grandfathered into my "unlimited data" via ATT does that translate to 4g usage as well?


My local ATT said my unlimited iPhone plan would grandfather over. Then another employee said it would not.

Coworker friend bought an S4 today and they refused to Grandfather his Unlimited iPhone data plan. So I'm not sure if they will or not.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy*
> 
> My local ATT said my unlimited iPhone plan would grandfather over. Then another employee said it would not.
> 
> Coworker friend bought an S4 today and they refused to Grandfather his Unlimited iPhone data plan. So I'm not sure if they will or not.


how can they refuse?

Ill have to go there and ask i suppose. Thanks for the info though!

and on the phone IR thing I already edited my post but thanks guys lol.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> how can they refuse?
> 
> Ill have to go there and ask i suppose. Thanks for the info though!
> 
> and on the phone IR thing I already edited my post but thanks guys lol.


Well, I did some looking online. Looks like it is best to do it in the store than online. That way it can't be removed.

I am guessing he just rolled over and said"...okay







" I'll talk to him tomorrow and have him call ATT CS. They should be able to add it back, or he can fight for it.

I will demand it be grandfathered for me


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

The minute Verizon tries to kick me off of my grandfathered unlimited data plan is the minute I cancel my service with them...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy*
> 
> My local ATT said my unlimited iPhone plan would grandfather over. Then another employee said it would not.
> 
> Coworker friend bought an S4 today and they refused to Grandfather his Unlimited iPhone data plan. So I'm not sure if they will or not.
> 
> 
> 
> how can they refuse?
> 
> Ill have to go there and ask i suppose. Thanks for the info though!
> 
> and on the phone IR thing I already edited my post but thanks guys lol.
Click to expand...

The new phones use MicroSIM cards instead of SIM cards, so you can't just buy the phone on your own and move the card, that's why.

If you chose to buy a new plan, instead of paying the full ($600+) price for the phone, then the new plan overwrites your unlimited data. If you chose to pay full price and NOT get a new plan... then it depends. I'm sure you could argue with their manager or find another store if they won't let you keep your old plan though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Cool. I'll definitely check it out if I ever get my One (hoping VZN gets it soon)...


The S4 has it as well, and hopefully the Note 3 will too.

But yes, I hope verizon gets it too. Last I heard, they denied it because they already have a recent HTC flagship? (the DNA)


----------



## Schnitter

Owned iPhone every since 3GS and never took Android seriously for their disposable phone build quality (I never use cases on my Phone, I just take care of em). I was about to buy the iPhone 5 once Jailbreak was released for it, but then I saw the HTC One. There is no phone as beautiful as it IMO. Hardware is very close to the S4, minus the bloatware, which makes it faster in benchmarks. Anyway, forget the benchmark and forget the SD slot. I bought myself the 64GB Dev Edition.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> Owned iPhone every since 3GS and never took Android seriously for their disposable phone build quality (I never use cases on my Phone, I just take care of em). I was about to buy the iPhone 5 once Jailbreak was released for it, but then I saw the HTC One. There is no phone as beautiful as it IMO. Hardware is very close to the S4, minus the bloatware, which makes it faster in benchmarks. Anyway, forget the benchmark and forget the SD slot. *I bought myself the 64GB Dev Edition*.


----------



## Wolfram

I don't like most of samsungs design choices and have reconciled myself with not having a whole lot of storage with my Nexus 7 so I'm going HTC one. Software isn't as much of an issue since whatever I go with it's getting CM flashed


----------



## ajresendez

Returned my S IV going to wait and see what comes out in the next few months.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> Owned iPhone every since 3GS and never took Android seriously for their disposable phone build quality (I never use cases on my Phone, I just take care of em). I was about to buy the iPhone 5 once Jailbreak was released for it, but then I saw the HTC One. There is no phone as beautiful as it IMO. Hardware is very close to the S4, minus the bloatware, which makes it faster in benchmarks. Anyway, forget the benchmark and forget the SD slot. I bought myself the 64GB Dev Edition.


Htc one no bloat? Um yes it does! There's only one type of phone that doesn't have bloat that I can think of.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> how can they refuse?
> 
> Ill have to go there and ask i suppose. Thanks for the info though!
> 
> and on the phone IR thing I already edited my post but thanks guys lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I did some looking online. Looks like it is best to do it in the store than online. That way it can't be removed.
> 
> I am guessing he just rolled over and said"...okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " I'll talk to him tomorrow and have him call ATT CS. They should be able to add it back, or he can fight for it.
> 
> I will demand it be grandfathered for me
Click to expand...

When you upgrade your phone you are no longer grandfathered in, that's how it is now, you no like go to t mobile. It's all about tiered data plans now, no more unlimited no matter how much you moan and groan. Save up and buy a phone out right to keep unlimited.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

That's what I intend to do. No more contracts for me...


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Htc one no bloat? Um yes it does! There's only one type of phone that doesn't have bloat that I can think of.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


You still get the normal carrier bloat with HTC ONE, except they all goes in a Folder instead of splattered around.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anandtech*
> With the One, HTC is mandating order to the chaos, and there are no exceptions. Operators can preload applications, but they now will always be sorted into their own folder by default, rather than peppered all over the place. There are no exceptions to the organization mandate, their apps all live inside a folder with the operator name. The rest of the first party HTC applications are likewise sorted into some logical containers like Google, Media, Tools, and so on, not just an arbitrary mess. Of course all this can also be turned off, if you want a stock-looking 4x5 grid with an alphabetized list, it's there for you to select.


But I think he was probably talking about Touchwiz and all the S features when he was talking about Bloatware.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> Owned iPhone every since 3GS and never took Android seriously for their disposable phone build quality (I never use cases on my Phone, I just take care of em). I was about to buy the iPhone 5 once Jailbreak was released for it, but then I saw the HTC One. There is no phone as beautiful as it IMO. Hardware is very close to the S4, minus the bloatware, which makes it faster in benchmarks. Anyway, forget the benchmark and forget the SD slot. I bought myself the 64GB Dev Edition.
> 
> 
> 
> Htc one no bloat? Um yes it does! There's only one type of phone that doesn't have bloat that I can think of.
> 
> tappin from the Note II
Click to expand...

Except (and this has now been tested on a Note II, One, and OneX+) You can disable it all!

Settings -> manage apps -> click app -> click disable.

Repeat until all possible unwanted things go away.

So ya, my One has no bloat.


----------



## Kavster12

I have always liked the Samsung phones, being an S3 owner myself however looking at the HTC One it does look very elegant and sleek. I personally would choose the HTC One simply because it looks different and to me has that wow factor that I like to see in mobile phones.


----------



## EpicPie

I picked up the HTC One yesterday, really impressed with the phone coming from a GS2.

I used to care about having the micro sd slot, removable battery, etc. 32Gb's is plenty for me.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I picked up the HTC One yesterday, really impressed with the phone coming from a GS2.
> 
> I used to care about having the micro sd slot, removable battery, etc. 32Gb's is plenty for me.


Yeah looks like either choice here would have been a great upgrade from the Galaxy S II. One big improvement over the S2 that I noticed to the S4 was it's DAC (or the way it's shielded)...
While listening to my S2 with my IEM's, I would scroll through applications and just hear the horrible static and background. I am glad this is much better.
Also the earphones that these come with aren't too bad, and wonder how they compare to Beats and iPhone 5 earplugs...

Just received my AT&T OTA Update, not too slow at all for a carrier update...










http://www.androidcentral.com/att-galaxy-s4-getting-first-software-update-too

http://www.ubergizmo.com/2013/05/t-mobile-and-att-samsung-galaxy-s4-updates-arrive/
Quote:


> 21-megabyte update now hitting AT&T-branded handsets, users report smoother performance


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> Owned iPhone every since 3GS and never took Android seriously for their disposable phone build quality (I never use cases on my Phone, I just take care of em). I was about to buy the iPhone 5 once Jailbreak was released for it, but then I saw the HTC One. There is no phone as beautiful as it IMO. Hardware is very close to the S4, minus the bloatware, which makes it faster in benchmarks. Anyway, forget the benchmark and forget the SD slot. I bought myself the 64GB Dev Edition.
> 
> 
> 
> Htc one no bloat? Um yes it does! There's only one type of phone that doesn't have bloat that I can think of.
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except (and this has now been tested on a Note II, One, and OneX+) You can disable it all!
> 
> Settings -> manage apps -> click app -> click disable.
> 
> Repeat until all possible unwanted things go away.
> 
> So ya, my One has no bloat.
Click to expand...

It's still there taking up space, so ya it's got bloat, and you can't disable it all...blinkfeed!!!

tappin from the Note II


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Blinkfeed is actually pretty useful though.


----------



## XFZhong

^ Agreed, I quite like Blinkfeed.


----------



## DaveLT

Usually only haters would say blinkfeed is useless. I mean HOW IS IT NOT USEFUL?! It's a step forwards for "better UI" I'm sick and tired of plain UIs that (companies and users) claim to do more than they do (samsung, apple)


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Hmm I am also looking towards getting a new phone as i still have my iphone 4.
> 
> But does the HTC one really not have the infrared (so i can use it as a remote for my tv)?
> 
> Watched a review it does have the infrared. lol.
> 
> So if I am grandfathered into my "unlimited data" via ATT does that translate to 4g usage as well?


INFRARED? Include a Floppy Drive and I will buy it!


----------



## Atomfix

This is turning out to be one of those Intel VS AMD Flame threads.......


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Htc one no bloat? Um yes it does! There's only one type of phone that doesn't have bloat that I can think of.
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> 
> 
> You still get the normal carrier bloat with HTC ONE, except they all goes in a Folder instead of splattered around.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anandtech*
> With the One, HTC is mandating order to the chaos, and there are no exceptions. Operators can preload applications, but they now will always be sorted into their own folder by default, rather than peppered all over the place. There are no exceptions to the organization mandate, their apps all live inside a folder with the operator name. The rest of the first party HTC applications are likewise sorted into some logical containers like Google, Media, Tools, and so on, not just an arbitrary mess. Of course all this can also be turned off, if you want a stock-looking 4x5 grid with an alphabetized list, it's there for you to select.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I think he was probably talking about Touchwiz and all the S features when he was talking about Bloatware.
Click to expand...

All those s features are features of the phone, not bloatware. If you talk about touchwiz being bloat, then you gotta say htc sense is too and all their crap. You can disable every single s feature by the way, and switch launchers, you'd still have the carrier bloat.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> All those s features are features of the phone, not bloatware. If you talk about touchwiz being bloat, then you gotta say htc sense is too and all their crap. You can disable every single s feature by the way, and switch launchers, you'd still have the carrier bloat.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


Schnitter's opinion on touchwiz, not mine.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> All those s features are features of the phone, not bloatware. If you talk about touchwiz being bloat, then you gotta say htc sense is too and all their crap. You can disable every single s feature by the way, and switch launchers, you'd still have the carrier bloat.
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> 
> 
> Schnitter's opinion on touchwiz, not mine.
Click to expand...

I just quoted where I saw the info, no biggie.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## Mad Pistol

After comparing the HTC One and Galaxy S4 at an AT&T store, I'm still glad I'm getting an S4. I agree that the HTC One has a more premium feel in the hand, but the screen on the S4 is breathtaking. That's not to say the screen on the One is a slouch, I just like the vibrancy of the S4 better. I also thought the S4 was more responsive compared to the One, but that's probably user preference. I've never been a fan of the Sense UI, but the HTC One has made a change for the better. That being said, I think I still like Samsung's TouchWiz better on the S4.

All in all, you cannot go wrong with either phone, but the removable battery and expandable memory on the S4 still has me... that, and the One isn't offered on Verizon.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> Owned iPhone every since 3GS and never took Android seriously for their disposable phone build quality (I never use cases on my Phone, I just take care of em). I was about to buy the iPhone 5 once Jailbreak was released for it, but then I saw the HTC One. There is no phone as beautiful as it IMO. Hardware is very close to the S4, minus the bloatware, which makes it faster in benchmarks. Anyway, forget the benchmark and forget the SD slot. I bought myself the 64GB Dev Edition.
> 
> 
> 
> Htc one no bloat? Um yes it does! There's only one type of phone that doesn't have bloat that I can think of.
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except (and this has now been tested on a Note II, One, and OneX+) You can disable it all!
> 
> Settings -> manage apps -> click app -> click disable.
> 
> Repeat until all possible unwanted things go away.
> 
> So ya, my One has no bloat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's still there taking up space, so ya it's got bloat, and you can't disable it all...blinkfeed!!!
> 
> tappin from the Note II
Click to expand...

No, it doesn't, because none of it runs. None of it is presented to me.

You can be jealous of the fact it doesn't matter if it's in storage since I actually have an acceptable amount of internal storage, but that doesn't change the fact the bloat is gone.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Hmm I am also looking towards getting a new phone as i still have my iphone 4.
> 
> But does the HTC one really not have the infrared (so i can use it as a remote for my tv)?
> 
> Watched a review it does have the infrared. lol.
> 
> So if I am grandfathered into my "unlimited data" via ATT does that translate to 4g usage as well?
> 
> 
> 
> INFRARED? Include a Floppy Drive and I will buy it!
Click to expand...

K.




(If the video hasn't flipped yet, it will soon.)


----------



## Chris13002

Hahaha I love how you just made that video to prove your point... ^^^

I am actually impressed!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> Hahaha I love how you just made that video to prove your point... ^^^
> 
> I am actually impressed!


Completely stock phone, it hasn't been rooted (yet)

It actually works with my Tactic Omegas, a USB hub, my wireless keyboard and mouse, and a 64GB USB stick at the same time too, and since Android actually has keyboard/mouse support, HTC supports unlocking the bootloader and rooting, and I can install OpenSUSE, Arch or Debian on my phone side-by-side with Android...

Portable 1080p screen computer!

I also run Minecraft servers off my phone because I can... My old OneX+ could handle 5 people, I figure the Once can handle more. Combine that with it's "hotspot" ability, and you've got a portable server that you connect to with wifi anywhere.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> After comparing the HTC One and Galaxy S4 at an AT&T store, I'm still glad I'm getting an S4. I agree that the HTC One has a more premium feel in the hand, *but the screen on the S4 is breathtaking. That's not to say the screen on the One is a slouch, I just like the vibrancy of the S4 better.* I also thought the S4 was more responsive compared to the One, but that's probably user preference. I've never been a fan of the Sense UI, but the HTC One has made a change for the better. That being said, I think I still like Samsung's TouchWiz better on the S4.
> 
> All in all, you cannot go wrong with either phone, but the removable battery and expandable memory on the S4 still has me... that, and the One isn't offered on Verizon.


That's a matter of which side of the AMOLED vs LCD trade-off one prefers, S4's HD SAMOLED would have better vibrancy, but in exchange it isn't as bright(319nits) as One's SLCD3(458 nits).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anandtech*
> Keep in mind that maximum brightness changes in each mode as well as we effectively clamp things, I measured a maximum of 319 nits in Dynamic mode, 311 nits in Movie mode, and 255 nits in Standard, for example.
> 
> Running the display at maximum brightness for too long will also get you into an overheating or thermal protection mode as well, which we've seen on countless other AMOLED variants. Most of the time I suspect users will run on Auto brightness however which keeps brightness down to a much lower level to save battery and prevent that from becoming a problem.


----------



## itskerby

Bought the HTC one on release day, promptly returned it the day the S4 came out.

When you make a phone out of "unibody aluminum," don't use the worlds cheapest plastic in the gaps. Already had some black scuff marks on the white plastic gaps in the phone after a week's use. Build quality has to come full circle, couldn't be happier with the S4.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> Bought the HTC one on release day, promptly returned it the day the S4 came out.
> 
> When you make a phone out of "unibody aluminum," don't use the worlds cheapest plastic in the gaps. Already had some black scuff marks on the white plastic gaps in the phone after a week's use. Build quality has to come full circle, couldn't be happier with the S4.


Are you talking about the gap between aluminum & plastic in HTC One that have been reported on XDA & various other places?




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareZone*
> According to GSM Insider, some users have reported that their HTC Ones suffer from build issues, where there are gaps seen between the front plastic cover and back metal cover. Moreover, the designs of the 3.5mm audio output jack and micro-USB ports seem to be flawed.
> 
> A high level executive of HTC Asia reportedly admitted that the One suffers from these build issues, and that the company is ready to repair these devices and replace them. However, HTC made no mention on the reason behind the build issues.
> 
> Source


----------



## sWaY20

Htc having build quality issues...shocking!!!

tappin from the Note II


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Htc having build quality issues...shocking!!!
> 
> tappin from the Note II


This is one of the things that is making me wait on deciding between One & GS4, although it might just be a bad batch like the Ipohone 5 scuffgate.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Htc having build quality issues...shocking!!!
> 
> tappin from the Note II


Yeah, because no Samsung user ever had build quality issues right?







All I can say about this is that out of the several One display models I've played with around town, none of them had any build issues that I noticed. In fact, even those pics posted above hardly look like an issue at all to me....


----------



## Schnitter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> Bought the HTC one on release day, promptly returned it the day the S4 came out.
> 
> When you make a phone out of "unibody aluminum," don't use the worlds cheapest plastic in the gaps. Already had some black scuff marks on the white plastic gaps in the phone after a week's use. Build quality has to come full circle, couldn't be happier with the S4.


LOL, enjoy your Brick full of bloatware. HTC One is so much better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> After comparing the HTC One and Galaxy S4 at an AT&T store, I'm still glad I'm getting an S4. I agree that the HTC One has a more premium feel in the hand, but the screen on the S4 is breathtaking. That's not to say the screen on the One is a slouch, I just like the vibrancy of the S4 better. I also thought the S4 was more responsive compared to the One, but that's probably user preference. I've never been a fan of the Sense UI, but the HTC One has made a change for the better. That being said, I think I still like Samsung's TouchWiz better on the S4.
> 
> All in all, you cannot go wrong with either phone, but the removable battery and expandable memory on the S4 still has me... that, and the One isn't offered on Verizon.


Then you have fanboy syndrome. Not only does the HTC One have more PPI, it reproduces colors better as tested by several reviews. S4 better viewing angles, HTC One sharper and real colors (not over saturated like S4).


----------



## AznRage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> LOL, enjoy your Brick full of bloatware. HTC One is so much better.


wow, talking about default bloatware on Android on an enthusiast's forum? Man...


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> Bought the HTC one on release day, promptly returned it the day the S4 came out.
> 
> When you make a phone out of "unibody aluminum," don't use the worlds cheapest plastic in the gaps. Already had some black scuff marks on the white plastic gaps in the phone after a week's use. Build quality has to come full circle, couldn't be happier with the S4.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, enjoy your Brick full of bloatware. HTC One is so much better.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> After comparing the HTC One and Galaxy S4 at an AT&T store, I'm still glad I'm getting an S4. I agree that the HTC One has a more premium feel in the hand, but the screen on the S4 is breathtaking. That's not to say the screen on the One is a slouch, I just like the vibrancy of the S4 better. I also thought the S4 was more responsive compared to the One, but that's probably user preference. I've never been a fan of the Sense UI, but the HTC One has made a change for the better. That being said, I think I still like Samsung's TouchWiz better on the S4.
> 
> All in all, you cannot go wrong with either phone, but the removable battery and expandable memory on the S4 still has me... that, and the One isn't offered on Verizon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you have fanboy syndrome. Not only does the HTC One have more PPI, it reproduces colors better as tested by several reviews. S4 better viewing angles, HTC One sharper and real colors (not over saturated like S4).
Click to expand...

So the one has 468ppi and the gs4 has 440ppi, good comparison. Let me know when human eyes could tell that difference please. He said both phones are good choices and he preferred the gs4, that makes him a fanboi? It's sad how people like you think, they are both good phones and some prefer amoled so enjoy your one. Does it bother you that everyone doesn't bend over for htc? You act like htc and sense is the greatest thing, look where they are as a company, and it's not bc of Samsung's marketing either.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Htc having build quality issues...shocking!!!
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because no Samsung user ever had build quality issues right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say about this is that out of the several One display models I've played with around town, none of them had any build issues that I noticed. In fact, even those pics posted above hardly look like an issue at all to me....
Click to expand...

Please highlight, underline or point out where I said Samsung never had issues somewhere. Htc has always had some kind of build quality issues though. Maybe you didn't notice the issues he was talking about BC the phones haven't left the Lil phone stand from the store. He'd been using his for a Lil bit, usually it takes some use for design flaws to arise, nit sitting in a store with people fingering it to death.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## Kavster12

Sorry for this post....didnt mean to click submit


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> In fact, even those pics posted above hardly look like an issue at all to me....


My thoughts exactly.

My One has this gap and I estimate that I could, at a push, fit a 2/1000" feeler gauge in the gap. If someone seriously thinks this is a 'build quality issue' they deserve to be beaten repeatedly in the face with the phone until the unibody cracks.

What a load of nonesense.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> LOL, enjoy your Brick full of bloatware. HTC One is so much better.
> Then you have fanboy syndrome. Not only does the HTC One have more PPI, it reproduces colors better as tested by several reviews. S4 better viewing angles, HTC One sharper and real colors (not over saturated like S4).


Says the fanboy...








I'd actually call the HTC One a brick with it's unibody and non removable parts... Myself and a few others here already agreed that either phone is a great choice as they use different technologies for their flagships so it will come down to preference;
I tell this to my friends all the time.

I still prefer to watch movies on the Super AMOLED screen - especially in the dark. When I try watching movies on other devices with IPS screens (iPad Mini) you see the backlighting screen box even in the most darkest scenes (like credits)...


----------



## PinzaC55

I have to say it is amazing how heated the discussion becomes over what is, after all, a piece of consumer electrical goods. Are there forums like this with discussions about vacuum cleaners and toasters?


----------



## j3poysy

Both phones are great. I am in favor of the s4 due to my excellent experience with the Galaxy S2, not to mention that they are the best in Updates/leaks/community support.


----------



## Sylon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j3poysy*
> 
> Both phones are great. I was more in favor of the s4 due to my excellent experience with the Galaxy S2, *not to mention that they are the best in Updates*/leaks/community support.


Well that is simply not true, since when did samsung ever push out an update on time? I don't think any of the android manufacturers do in fact (non nexus of course). The closest is Asus with their Transformer tablet line, I've got 2 and man do they keep up with the updates!


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> My One has this gap and I estimate that I could, at a push, fit a 2/1000" feeler gauge in the gap. If someone seriously thinks this is a 'build quality issue' they deserve to be beaten repeatedly in the face with the phone until the unibody cracks.
> 
> What a load of nonesense.


Based on what I read at various forums after googling "HTC One gap", there are quite a few people claiming they can stick paper or finger nail into those gaps. HTC claiming they used "zero-gap construction " probably fanned the hater flame.
Quote:


> HTC boasts that the One features a "zero-gap construction" process that allows the phone to appear as if it's carved out of one sheet of metal


I just hope this is because of a bad batch like the Iphone 5 scuffgate as I plan on getting a HTC One sometime soon.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> I have to say it is amazing how heated the discussion becomes over *what is, after all, a piece of consumer electrical good*s. Are there forums like this with discussions about vacuum cleaners and toasters?


I do agree here, but have to say, this is the single most electronic device that I have on me throughout most of the day. This also replaces my point and shoot digital camera, others use Facebook on their mobile device more than computers, music player, organizer, and a lot more...

As for the two flagship devices, specifically Android, I am not surprised the debate between the two has become this big...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylon*
> 
> Well that is simply not true, since when did samsung ever push out an update on time? I don't think any of the android manufacturers do in fact (non nexus of course). The closest is Asus with their Transformer tablet line, I've got 2 and man do they keep up with the updates!


I think he was referring to XDA's support and rooting and installing additional roms from the community. My friend has the Asus Transformer TF202 and it's rom support is nowhere near the support of the Galaxy S II (i777 or i9100) with the Exynos processor...
I hope the support is as good or better on this Galaxy S 4...


----------



## Chris13002

Looks like both of these phones support Wireless AC (WiFi 5G up to 1.3Gbps)... article

Do any of you plan to purchase something like this if you don't already have it?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?SID=L3b4FrizEeKXkuIyL47SEg0_qjPY3_AAN_0_0&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16833320115&cm_sp=

We do a lot of media at my house, and only have a Linksys Wireless N E1200 at my house so i'm considering it, and maybe look into streaming some of the 1080p content to my phone...


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Based on what I read at various forums after googling "HTC One gap", there are quite a few people claiming they can stick paper or finger nail into those gaps. HTC claiming they used "zero-gap construction " probably fanned the hater flame.


Paper is only 4/1000" thickness, it's hardly a 'quality issue' in my opinion. It's not as if I'm going to get anything trapped in there, nor is it detectable unless you sit there with the phone about 6 inches away from your face.

As for the last part in regards to the gapless construction, this was also my initial conclusion. It's just slightly embarrassing for HTC since they advertised it as so, but it's not something anyone should take into consideration when buying the phone...however you can bet some people will.


----------



## exzacklyright

htc one. no comparison really.


----------



## daweyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> htc one. no comparison really.


I personally would stay away from HTC.

I purchased the HTC Sensation on zero day for a hefty sum. HTC abandoned support for the phone after the gingerbread to ics update. We have had to rely on XDA Developers to support the phone for donations. For HTC to abandon this $600 flagship phone like they did has me questioning whether I would ever purchase their phone again.

Plus you can't add a memory card or change the battery. This device is designed to basically expire after two years and get a new phone. To be honest, phones are advancing marginally anymore so I don't feel like upgrading all the time. Give me something I can keep around for 5 to 10 years.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> htc one. no comparison really.


I disagree... Do you see how long this thread is? There is obviously a comparison for people to be talking this much about the pro's and con's of each device.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daweyo*
> 
> I personally would stay away from HTC.
> 
> I purchased the HTC Sensation on zero day for a hefty sum. HTC abandoned support for the phone after the gingerbread to ics update. We have had to rely on XDA Developers to support the phone for donations. For HTC to abandon this $600 flagship phone like they did has me questioning whether I would ever purchase their phone again.
> 
> Plus you can't add a memory card or change the battery. This device is designed to basically expire after two years and get a new phone. To be honest, phones are advancing marginally anymore so I don't feel like upgrading all the time. Give me something I can keep around for 5 to 10 years.


I have unlmited data. I have 30+ gigs on dropbox. I don't need a sdcard. I'm not getting an HTC one but it's much better than the S4 ( I have unlimited data on verizon so I'm waiting for the next contract-less phone). All the S4 has is a better camera... but only in outside environments. Not low light. The video calling on the HTC One is better and has a wider lenses too. You can't compare past flagships to this phone nor can you blame HTC for "abandoning support" when it takes 10min to root and flash a rom.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *daweyo*
> 
> I personally would stay away from HTC.
> 
> I purchased the HTC Sensation on zero day for a hefty sum. HTC abandoned support for the phone after the gingerbread to ics update. We have had to rely on XDA Developers to support the phone for donations. For HTC to abandon this $600 flagship phone like they did has me questioning whether I would ever purchase their phone again.
> 
> Plus you can't add a memory card or change the battery. This device is designed to basically expire after two years and get a new phone. To be honest, phones are advancing marginally anymore so I don't feel like upgrading all the time. Give me something I can keep around for 5 to 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> I have unlmited data. I have 30+ gigs on dropbox. I don't need a sdcard. I'm not getting an HTC one but it's much better than the S4 ( I have unlimited data on verizon so I'm waiting for the next contract-less phone). All the S4 has is a better camera... but only in outside environments. Not low light. The video calling on the HTC One is better and has a wider lenses too. You can't compare past flagships to this phone nor can you blame HTC for "abandoning support" when it takes 10min to root and flash a rom.
Click to expand...

Actually you can blame them for dropping support, it shouldn't happen on a phone that's at minimum younger than one year, but I say 2 years for the length of the contract. I root all my phones, but that's me and not everyone does, so the company shouldn't drop support for their own phone BC it sucks basically.

Htc needs to nut up and pull an Apple/Samsung and release the same flagship phone on all carriers, otherwise it's going to continue to happen. The droid thing is played out, Verizon needs to stop that crap and release the phone the other carriers have. If they did that htc and Moto will magically do better, and most likely have more dev support as a bonus and htc supporting their own phone longer than a fix it update and then dumping it...cough thunderbolt cough.

I love Samsung and the galaxy series, but I have to change it up every now and then, I'd prolly get a one if they had it on Verizon. My phone is literally the only thing I have on me constantly other than clothes, so I like to look at something different every now and then, no matter how much I like a phone. If there's enough storage on the phone I don't need an sd card, 64gig is plenty imo, the battery is small, non removable or not it needs to last which is what I care about. I will never get another htc phone that is tied to one carrier like the dna...

tappin from the Note II


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> Looks like both of these phones support Wireless AC (WiFi 5G up to 1.3Gbps)... article
> 
> Do any of you plan to purchase something like this if you don't already have it?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?SID=L3b4FrizEeKXkuIyL47SEg0_qjPY3_AAN_0_0&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16833320115&cm_sp=
> 
> We do a lot of media at my house, and only have a Linksys Wireless N E1200 at my house so i'm considering it, and maybe look into streaming some of the 1080p content to my phone...


I am on 144MBPS (bloody 2.4GHz) and 1080p streaming is not a problem ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Actually you can blame them for dropping support, it shouldn't happen on a phone that's at minimum younger than one year, but I say 2 years for the length of the contract. I root all my phones, but that's me and not everyone does, so the company shouldn't drop support for their own phone BC it sucks basically.


*cough* Samsung was famous in the past for being the worst updater. And also HTC sensation 4.0 came out on the same day as One X, i'm not surprised they dropped support because 4.0 is good enough unlike one x and x+ which required 4.1 to be decently fast ... The snapdragon on the sensation (1.7GHz version) had more multi-thread IPC than the 1.5GHz T3 and that is hilarious


----------



## IcedEarth

I agree, all phones should be supported for the duration of the 24 month contract. I'm not talking just software/firmware either, I'm talking hardware.

The reason I didn't wait for the S4 and acquired a HTC One is because last month (22 months into my 24 month contract) my S2 died when I plugged it in to charge...no reason why it should have died but it did anyway. Since the S4 was not out, I was forced to get the HTC One, not that I regret my purchase. However, if I'm obliged to have a 24 month contract I should also be supported throughout. I realise the contract is with your carrier, not the manufacturer, but I think my point is relevant non the less.


----------



## Doomtomb

I think the main criteria to decide is do you want a phone designed by Koreans or a phone designed by Americans? Seriously.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> Looks like both of these phones support Wireless AC (WiFi 5G up to 1.3Gbps)... article
> 
> Do any of you plan to purchase something like this if you don't already have it?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?SID=L3b4FrizEeKXkuIyL47SEg0_qjPY3_AAN_0_0&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16833320115&cm_sp=
> 
> We do a lot of media at my house, and only have a Linksys Wireless N E1200 at my house so i'm considering it, and maybe look into streaming some of the 1080p content to my phone...
> 
> 
> 
> I am on 144MBPS (bloody 2.4GHz) and 1080p streaming is not a problem ...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Actually you can blame them for dropping support, it shouldn't happen on a phone that's at minimum younger than one year, but I say 2 years for the length of the contract. I root all my phones, but that's me and not everyone does, so the company shouldn't drop support for their own phone BC it sucks basically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *cough* Samsung was famous in the past for being the worst updater. And also HTC sensation 4.0 came out on the same day as One X, i'm not surprised they dropped support because 4.0 is good enough unlike one x and x+ which required 4.1 to be decently fast ... The snapdragon on the sensation (1.7GHz version) had more multi-thread IPC than the 1.5GHz T3 and that is hilarious
Click to expand...

Yeah in the past, htc still hasn't learned how to update at least Samsung has improved greatly, it's mainly Verizon that holds their updates up.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Yeah in the past, htc still hasn't learned how to update at least Samsung has improved greatly, it's mainly Verizon that holds their updates up.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


Not just Verizon, my ATT GS3 have been stuck on 4.1.1 for half a year now, Verizon's have been on 4.1.2 since March.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> I think the main criteria to decide is do you want a phone designed by Koreans or a phone designed by Americans? Seriously.


Which phone was designed by Americans?


----------



## itskerby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Are you talking about the gap between aluminum & plastic in HTC One that have been reported on XDA & various other places?


No, didn't notice anything like that. I meant the space between the aluminum on the sides that is filled with white plastic. That white plastic showed wear after a week of use, black marks/scratches, as well as the plastic around the headphone jack had begun to bevel outward. Just felt cheap--shame for such an otherwise premium phone. I really wanted to like it, but the S4 was a better purchase for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> LOL, enjoy your Brick full of bloatware. HTC One is so much better.


What? You must be new here.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> I think the main criteria to decide is do you want a phone designed by Koreans or a phone designed by Americans? Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> Which phone was designed by Americans?
Click to expand...

I'd like to know to.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Yeah in the past, htc still hasn't learned how to update at least Samsung has improved greatly, it's mainly Verizon that holds their updates up.
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> 
> 
> Not just Verizon, my ATT GS3 have been stuck on 4.1.1 for half an year now, Verizon's have been on 4.1.2 since March.
Click to expand...

Yeah I knew Verizon wasn't the only bad carrier, just the worst. They just updated the galaxy NEXUS, a NEXUS, to catch up on how many past updates from Google, like 4. That should be embarrassing for them.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## Chris13002

Updated S4 battery tests after firmware update...

http://blog.gsmarena.com/samsung-i9505-galaxy-s4-battery-tests-update-battery-life-improved/#more-48734

And here is my screenshot of ~2 hours of screentime, everything on/maxed out, live wallpaper - media server is probably the live wallpaper and maps had almost every location setting turned on, which I just turned off...









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Quote:


> Standby power usage doesn't seem to have changed much, but the (mostly) improved performance in the individual tests did push the endurance rating up to 69 hours (up from 63 hours). The Samsung Galaxy S4 was one of the most solid performers when it comes to battery life and it's now even better.


----------



## Marin

http://goincase.com/products/category/Galaxy+S4


----------



## arvindrao15

Agreed with the above discussions, I would also vote for Samsung S4...


----------



## ravimalhotra546

No doubt suggestions are obviously right going for S4 will be correct decision.


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravimalhotra546*
> 
> No doubt suggestions are obviously right going for S4 will be correct decision.


When will people learn, there is no 'correct' decision.

If someone wants an iPhone, it isn't a 'wrong' decision.

People should quit enforcing their opinions, because an opinion is not a fact. There is no correct choice, it's personal preference.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ravimalhotra546*
> 
> No doubt suggestions are obviously right going for S4 will be correct decision.
> 
> 
> 
> When will people learn, there is no 'correct' decision.
> 
> If someone wants an iPhone, it isn't a 'wrong' decision.
> 
> People should quit enforcing their opinions, because an opinion is not a fact. There is no correct choice, it's personal preference.
Click to expand...

Agreed, this is all a choice on what phone suits whoever the best. We're simply giving info to make a smarter decision about which phone would be best, even though it comes out to... you better get this phone or else type deal.

tappin from the note II


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Agreed, this is all a choice on what phone suits whoever the best. We're simply giving info to make a smarter decision about which phone would be best, even though it comes out to... you better get this phone or else type deal.
> 
> tappin from the note II


Strange of you to say that when you have been attacking the One constantly in this thread


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Agreed, this is all a choice on what phone suits whoever the best. We're simply giving info to make a smarter decision about which phone would be best, even though it comes out to... you better get this phone or else type deal.
> 
> tappin from the note II
> 
> 
> 
> Strange of you to say that when you have been attacking the One constantly in this thread
Click to expand...

I have said before though that I thought it was a sexy phone and has its pros, have you not read all my posts? I don't like sense and it has useless stuff, I told my opinion listen or not. Imo the s4 has more to offer, but they are both good phones and performance is almost identical. I wouldn't call it attacking, I call it pointing out it's flaws.

tappin from the note II


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Strange of you to say that when you have been attacking the One constantly in this thread


They're both great phones, but most people have a preference for one or the other. Lets just respect each others opinions and move on.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> They're both great phones, but most people have a preference for one or the other. Lets just respect each others opinions and move on.


Yup time to move on. Some needs more storage, some does not. Few cares with the design, we don't. Both phones are great and powerful. Everything else is now up to you.


Spoiler: My GS4:


----------



## epik

S4 is legit


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Strange of you to say that when you have been attacking the One constantly in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> They're both great phones, but most people have a preference for one or the other. Lets just respect each others opinions and move on.
Click to expand...

Never! >________<

The Galaxy S 4 is the best and that's final. X3

^_~


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> Never! >________<
> 
> The Galaxy S 4 is the best and that's final. X3
> 
> ^_~


I feel that way too, but I'm trying to see it from the dark side of the force.


----------



## Miki

Be diabolical like me. ^____^


----------



## Strider_2001

I got the S4...Mainly cause I really enjoy Samsung products...but I also enjoy how light it feels in my hand...

While the look of the HTC ONE is nicer, the phone is going to be in a case anyway sooooo....meh...

I also do not care for the curved back of the HTC ONE...


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider_2001*
> 
> I got the S4...Mainly cause I really enjoy Samsung products...but I also enjoy how light it feels in my hand...
> 
> While the look of the HTC ONE is nicer, *1. the phone is going to be in a case anyway sooooo....meh...*
> 
> *2. I also do not care for the curved back of the HTC ONE...*


Point 1 kind of contradicts point 2...


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Point 1 kind of contradicts point 2...


A majority of the cases at this time for the One are curved backed as well, so yes and no


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> Never! >________<
> 
> The Galaxy S 4 is the best and that's final. X3
> 
> ^_~
> 
> 
> 
> I feel that way too, but I'm trying to see it from the dark side of the force.
Click to expand...

Both of you are wrong. Look at the poll.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Both of you are wrong. Look at the poll.


Not because it is winning the poll, it is better. Try checking some of the MOTM poll here at ocn.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Both of you are wrong. Look at the poll.


Polls indicate nothing other than popularity. McDonalds is probably the most popular place to eat but that tells you nothing about the quality of their "food".


----------



## NexusRed

I vote Nexus 4! lol I'm trolling. Never used S4 or HTC One, but going from past experience, I'm voting S4. I LOVED my Captivate Glide when I had it.


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Polls indicate nothing other than popularity. McDonalds is probably the most popular place to eat but that tells you nothing about the quality of their "food".


Indeed, we also need to bare in mind that the poll has been active during a duration when the One has been commercially available and the S4 hasn't. This may somewhat affect the results.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Indeed, we also need to bare in mind that the poll has been active during a duration when the One has been commercially available and the S4 hasn't. This may somewhat affect the results.


Or, to put it another way, 120 of the people who voted either bought or intend to buy an HTC One and 78 voters have bought or intend to buy a Galaxy S4.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Or, to put it another way, 120 of the people who voted either bought or intend to buy an HTC One and 78 voters have bought or intend to buy a Galaxy S4.


Or that one of the people who voted for GS4 in March have changed his mind after seeing the AMOLED brightness only improved marginally from S3 (277->319), and maximum screen brightness would cause overheat throttling. Thus Screen visibility in sun light will continue to be an issue.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Or that one of the people who voted for GS4 in March have changed his mind after seeing the AMOLED brightness only improved marginally from S3 (277->319), and maximum screen brightness would cause overheat throttling. Thus Screen visibility in sun light will continue to be an issue.


I am neutral since I have the Note 2 and intend to keep it that way. However I have a friend who always gets the latest phone from his company and they have just given him an S4 which he raves about, especially the sound quality. Being in the UK, visibility in "bright sunlight" isn't an issue.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Both of you are wrong. Look at the poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polls indicate nothing other than popularity. McDonalds is probably the most popular place to eat but that tells you nothing about the quality of their "food".
Click to expand...

So the personal opinion of almost 200 people vs the personal opinion of the 2 I quotes.

Ya, my claim holds more weight.


----------



## sherlock

After playing with both the One and the GS4 in an ATT store for a few more hours today, I am leaning toward buying the One. The only thing holding me back so far is the power button location(Right side (GS4) = a lot easier to reach when using single handed than Top Left(One)), and getting used to Sense 5.


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> After playing with both the One and the GS4 in an ATT store for a few more hours today, I am leaning toward buying the One. The only thing holding me back so far is the power button location(Right side (GS4) = a lot easier to reach when using single handed than Top Left(One)), and getting used to Sense 5.


After having a GSII for 23 months I thought the exact same thing, but you know what? The power button is actually more convenient to reach.

Holding the One in my right hand, it's easier for my index finger to hit the power button if it's on the left, rather than on the right. I adjusted pretty quickly, now it feels just as natural as turning my GSII on.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> So the personal opinion of almost 200 people vs the personal opinion of the 2 I quotes.
> 
> Ya, my claim holds more weight.


is known as "Argumentum Ad Populum" ie "if X number of people believe this it must be true". Several hundred years ago a majority of people believed the Earth was flat. They were wrong.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> After having a GSII for 23 months I thought the exact same thing, but you know what? The power button is actually more convenient to reach.
> 
> Holding the One in my right hand, it's easier for my index finger to hit the power button if it's on the left, rather than on the right. I adjusted pretty quickly, now it feels just as natural as turning my GSII on.


right or left doesn't matter, just that the button being on top makes it harder to reach on my natural grip(where I have 4 finger on one side and thumb on the other side), on a GS3/4 I can hit both volume and power button easily with that grip. So it just means I have to learn a new grip style just to use the ONE effectively.


----------



## ravimalhotra546

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> When will people learn, there is no 'correct' decision.
> 
> If someone wants an iPhone, it isn't a 'wrong' decision.
> 
> People should quit enforcing their opinions, because an opinion is not a fact. There is no correct choice, it's personal preference.


Yes you are right agreed with you, but if someone wants S4 its also not a wrong decision, it was just my opinion, nothing much


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I actually hate the right sided power button on my GNex. Its so easy to hit the volume button on the opposite side at the same time as the power and then the phone won't turn on or off. At least with the power button on top you won't be hitting other buttons by accident....


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I actually hate the right sided power button on my GNex. Its so easy to hit the volume button on the opposite side at the same time as the power and then the phone won't turn on or off. At least with the power button on top you won't be hitting other buttons by accident....


Personally, I still prefer the power button on the side, as it's convenient to turn off/standby after a call, which is a lot.
Also while the phones are ~5", they aren't small at all, and I feel like any extra stretch and reach (within one hand) will greatly increase the chance of it slipping and falling out of my hand.

One thing I don't like about the S4 is the physical home button. It's harder to press and I actually miss all 4 of the capacitive touch buttons that the Galaxy S II had - including the convenient search button...


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I actually hate the right sided power button on my GNex. Its so easy to hit the volume button on the opposite side at the same time as the power and then the phone won't turn on or off. At least with the power button on top you won't be hitting other buttons by accident....


I do agree with this, had this problem all the time with my gnex especially certain cases exaggerated the problem even more. However it's a but different on my note 2 and friends gs4, I think it was bc the gnex was just smaller.

tappin from the note II


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> One thing I don't like about the S4 is the physical home button. It's harder to press and I actually miss all 4 of the capacitive touch buttons that the Galaxy S II had - including the convenient search button...
> But at least we still have a home button, unlike the HTC One...


'Ya blind?

What's the button on the right for then?


----------



## Chris13002

Corrected my original statement, I don't know why I watched this video and thought that...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=7tBZInwOOds#t=366s


----------



## wierdo124

One.

FWIW I've had an S3 for a year.

Touchwiz is worthless IMO.


----------



## Chris13002

Just received my Spigen Neo Hybrid Satin Silver case... here
Thanks and +rep adamski07 for even showing me the case or else I would not have considered one.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Very nice case overall, and I can lay the phone flat without worrying about the camera lens getting scratched, also the front has rubber overlapping the screen(about a mm) so laying it face first doesn't touch the screen on flat glass. Probably won't do well on concrete.
Only problem I had was plugging in my headphones as they will not fit with certain adapters. I read reviews that it says it works even with L adapters, but that was not the case for me...


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> Just received my Spigen Neo Hybrid Satin Silver case... here
> Thanks and +rep adamski07 for even showing me the case or else I would not have considered one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice case overall, and I can lay the phone flat without worrying about the camera lens getting scratched, also the front has rubber overlapping the screen(about a mm) so laying it face first doesn't touch the screen on flat glass. Probably won't do well on concrete.
> Only problem I had was plugging in my headphones as they will not fit with certain adapters. I read reviews that it says it works even with L adapters, but that was not the case for me...


That is a sexy case, will be what I get if I end up getting the gs4.

tappin from the note II


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> Just received my Spigen Neo Hybrid Satin Silver case... here
> Thanks and +rep adamski07 for even showing me the case or else I would not have considered one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice case overall, and I can lay the phone flat without worrying about the camera lens getting scratched, also the front has rubber overlapping the screen(about a mm) so laying it face first doesn't touch the screen on flat glass. Probably won't do well on concrete.
> Only problem I had was plugging in my headphones as they will not fit with certain adapters. I read reviews that it says it works even with L adapters, but that was not the case for me...


nice! Satin Silver looks good as well. I have white one coming. Will take photos of it on my black gs4.







Thanks for the rep!


----------



## GTRagnarok

Has there ever been such a fierce rivalry between two phones? The Galaxy S4 and HTC One does things differently in so many aspects that many people will inevitably be drawn to one or the other. Coming from an iPhone 4 personally, I decided that the S4 offers more for me and my wants and needs. Just ordered the 32GB (which should have been the default capacity in the first place). Kudos to HTC for that one.


----------



## epik

It's not really a rivalry. S4 will sell 30x more than HTC.

But the HTC one is the iPhone of android. A media darling. Form over function.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, really? In what way is the function of the One unimpressive? Battery life is near the top, CPU performance is near the top, the screen is one of the best in the business with the highest PPI, the camera is lauded for its low light capabilities, Blinkfeed and Zoe are being nearly universally praised and all of that is before even bringing up the sexy form factor and build materials.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, really? In what way is the function of the One unimpressive? Battery life is near the top, CPU performance is near the top, the screen is one of the best in the business with the highest PPI, the camera is lauded for its low light capabilities, Blinkfeed and Zoe are being nearly universally praised and all of that is before even bringing up the sexy form factor and build materials.


Wouldn't really say battery is near the top, maybe just for web browsing.

tappin from the Nexus 10


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Wouldn't really say battery is near the top, maybe just for web browsing.
> 
> tappin from the Nexus 10


http://www.phonesreview.co.uk/2013/05/01/samsung-galaxy-s4-vs-htc-one-battery-life-considering-300mah-advantage/


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> http://www.phonesreview.co.uk/2013/05/01/samsung-galaxy-s4-vs-htc-one-battery-life-considering-300mah-advantage/


gsmarena have updated their GS4 test numbers recently after a firmware update from Samsung:



vs


Quote:


> Update, May 10: We ran a new battery test on the Samung Galaxy S4 and updated this page wtih teh results. While before the update, the S4 and HTC One were matched in talk time, now the S4 jumps 4 hours ahead. It's among the longest lasting phones when it comes to talking. The HTC One is pretty good too - we doubt anyone will talk for over 13 hours on a single charge - but the S4 will give you more talk time if you forgot to charge the batter


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Wouldn't really say battery is near the top, maybe just for web browsing.
> 
> tappin from the Nexus 10
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.phonesreview.co.uk/2013/05/01/samsung-galaxy-s4-vs-htc-one-battery-life-considering-300mah-advantage/
Click to expand...

Well you said top, I assumed you meant of most newer phones. You never said just against the gs4 by itself. I bet most people will get more out of the gs4 battery in general though.

tappin from the note II


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I think both phones are nearer the top of the charts than not...


----------



## Chris13002

The battery on my S4 has simply been amazing after a bit of tweaking; Media Server(data being read from the MicroSD) has been running a bit high - and I had to format my MicroSD card and re-copy all the data back onto it to solve. And also Maps had a high percentage which I solved by going to application manager -> maps -> clear data/cache and then "updated to latest version" magically appeared when opening maps.
Thanks XDA ^^^ and maybe the Maps tweak might apply on the HTC.
After sleeping for 8 hours, at first I would wake up with 15-20% idle battery loss, and after those 2 tweaks above, it's about 4-5% battery loss...

This is about 2 hours of screen usage


I purposely did a full battery run down test, and even at 30% battery life, I was able to still play the whole Batman: Dark Night Rises (almost 3 hours)...
Simply amazing battery for a phone this powerful!


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> The battery on my S4 has simply been amazing after a bit of tweaking; Media Server(data being read from the MicroSD) has been running a bit high - and I had to format my MicroSD card and re-copy all the data back onto it to solve. And also Maps had a high percentage which I solved by going to application manager -> maps -> clear data/cache and then "updated to latest version" magically appeared when opening maps.
> Thanks XDA ^^^ and maybe the Maps tweak might apply on the HTC.
> After sleeping for 8 hours, at first I would wake up with 15-20% idle battery loss, and after those 2 tweaks above, it's about 4-5% battery loss...
> 
> This is about 2 hours of screen usage
> 
> 
> I purposely did a full battery run down test, and even at 30% battery life, I was able to still play the whole Batman: Dark Night Rises (almost 3 hours)...
> Simply amazing battery for a phone this powerful!


I wonder if that's why maps is always really high and always on when I'm on a stock android rom? It cuts my battery in half, but only on stock roms.

tappin from the note II


----------



## Chris13002

Here are some 'real reviews' for those that are still deciding between the two; especially if you do not feel like reading over 50 pages of this thread...

HTC One





Samsung Galaxy S 4


----------



## Chris13002

Surprise!!!









http://www.phonearena.com/news/Samsung-Galaxy-S4-is-the-fastest-selling-Android-flagship-4-million-in-five-days_id43038


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

It is a good phone. The One is still better...


----------



## Remix65

HTC one is the better phone according to a few google comparisons. none of them have the S4 as the winner.

i'm a note 2 user so i'm not biased. i haven't tried either.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> It is a good phone. The One is still better...


I wonder if HTC have a response for the GS4 Google Edition with stock Android + Nexus update schedule.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I wish. Hell, I can't even get a One on Verizon so I ain't holding my breath on that one...


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> It is a good phone. The One is still better...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if HTC have a response for the GS4 Google Edition with stock Android + Nexus update schedule.
Click to expand...

HTC already said they didn't have plans to make one, especially BC they already have the dev edition.

tappin from the note II


----------



## lowkickqop

Why are you asking complete strangers for their opinion on what looks cooler? Ask your mom.


----------



## jd2195

Voted for the HTC One. Got my own 2 weeks ago and love everything about pretty much. I do not mind sense at all, love the build quality and boomsound, I am not bothered by only 2 buttons and the screen is amazing.
The only things I would change about it are the physical buttons. The positioning of the volume rocker and power button I am not a fan of and I do not like the way the volume rocker is made,it is very hard to feel and work out whixh way is ip and which say is down.
All the features on the s4 I feel are very gimmicky and useless. I would turn the majority of them off and never use them.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jd2195*
> 
> Voted for the HTC One. Got my own 2 weeks ago and love everything about pretty much. I do not mind sense at all, love the build quality and boomsound, I am not bothered by only 2 buttons and the screen is amazing.
> The only things I would change about it are the physical buttons. The positioning of the volume rocker and power button I am not a fan of and I do not like the way the volume rocker is made,it is very hard to feel and work out whixh way is ip and which say is down.
> All the features on the s4 I feel are very gimmicky and useless. I would turn the majority of them off and never use them.


How much on-screen time you getting?


----------



## jd2195

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> How much on-screen time you getting?


Doyou mean battery life. If so it has been fine. With watching videos, listening to music and gaming for 6 hours in total the battery falls to around 30%. With just normal daily use with mainly texting, a bit of internet it only falls to about 75%.


----------



## ThePath

Many people vote for HTC one just because it looks better. Personally, I don't buy phone as fashion device, and galaxy S4 doesn't look bad in my eyes anyway. I rather have faster CPU/GPU, larger screen, and micro-SD


----------



## jd2195

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePath*
> 
> Many people vote for HTC one just because it looks better. Personally, I don't buy phone as fashion device, and galaxy S4 doesn't look bad in my eyes anyway. I rather have faster CPU/GPU, larger screen, and micro-SD


Fair enough not buying a phone as a fashion device but the speed between the CPU/GPU of the two phones is actually very small and cannot be seen really in daily use and the micro sd slot is useful but the speed between the sd card and the flash storage on the htc one is noticable and the available flash storage once you get the S4 is only like 9gb because of the os and preinstalled apps. Plus any apps you download have to be installed onto the flash storage so it will only be music and photos that can be stored on the sd card and you can buy the HTC One with 64gb of flash storage.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePath*
> 
> Many people vote for HTC one just because it looks better. Personally, I don't buy phone as fashion device, and galaxy S4 doesn't look bad in my eyes anyway. I rather have faster CPU/GPU, larger screen, and micro-SD


The difference the CPU performance is only relevant in benchmarks, the Adreno 320 GPU on both phone is the same, the HTC One's LCD screen is significantly brighter than GS4's AMOLED(which also throttles if you stay at max brightness too long), result it much better performance under sunlight.


Since I need visible screen under sunlight & good speaker performance, I prefer the One over GS4.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> The difference the CPU performance is only relevant in benchmarks, the Adreno 320 GPU on both phone is the same, the HTC One's LCD screen is significantly brighter than GS4's AMOLED(which also throttles if you stay at max brightness too long), result it much better performance under sunlight.
> 
> Yeah... I could never go buy a crappy looking phone just because it had a bit better hardware. You can probably easily overclock the HTC One anyways to be better than the stock S4. Most benchmarks are useless for phones these days. Ask any Dev.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> The battery on my S4 has simply been amazing after a bit of tweaking; Media Server(data being read from the MicroSD) has been running a bit high - and I had to format my MicroSD card and re-copy all the data back onto it to solve. And also Maps had a high percentage which I solved by going to application manager -> maps -> clear data/cache and then "updated to latest version" magically appeared when opening maps.
> Thanks XDA ^^^ and maybe the Maps tweak might apply on the HTC.
> After sleeping for 8 hours, at first I would wake up with 15-20% idle battery loss, and after those 2 tweaks above, it's about 4-5% battery loss...
> 
> This is about 2 hours of screen usage
> 
> 
> I purposely did a full battery run down test, and even at 30% battery life, I was able to still play the whole Batman: Dark Night Rises (almost 3 hours)...
> Simply amazing battery for a phone this powerful!
Click to expand...

2 hours of screen usage is really not that great man...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jd2195*
> 
> Doyou mean battery life. If so it has been fine. With watching videos, listening to music and gaming for 6 hours in total the battery falls to around 30%. With just normal daily use with mainly texting, a bit of internet it only falls to about 75%.


No if you look under battery settings and click screen it tells you how long the screen has been on.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> 2 hours of screen usage is really not that great man...
> No if you look under battery settings and click screen it tells you how long the screen has been on.


Show me what great battery life is to you then... This is incredible for me.

I took that screenshot with everything on, maxed out, live wallpaper - still on stock touchwiz, now i'm rooted...
~2 hours of screen time(clicking on screen under battery stats) and still 65% after over 15 hours...
with 65% battery left I am sure I could get another 5+ hours of straight screentime...


----------



## DaveLT

The only reason that the S4 has a longer IDLE battery life is it's larger battery. They both idle at about the same clocks but i'll be warning you on this one, samsung batteries are garbage. With normal use you're looking at throwing out the battery that came with the phone in a year
At least HTC batteries will pull with you for about 1-1/2" years before it starts to discharge a little bit quicker. Mine died was my fault







I let it sit too long at 100% charge


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> The only reason that the S4 has a longer IDLE battery life is it's larger battery. They both idle at about the same clocks but i'll be warning you on this one, samsung batteries are garbage. With normal use you're looking at throwing out the battery that came with the phone in a year
> At least HTC batteries will pull with you for about 1-1/2" years before it starts to discharge a little bit quicker. Mine died was my fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let it sit too long at 100% charge


Man you must really HATE Samsung... I still have my Galaxy S II, and the battery is as good as it was the first day I purchased it, 19 months ago...
And i'll state it again


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



WE CAN REPLACE IT!!! easily...



For HTC One owners...
http://www.gsmarena.com/htc_one_to_get_android_42_jelly_bean_update_in_23_weeks-news-6063.php


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> Show me what great battery life is to you then... This is incredible for me.
> 
> I took that screenshot with everything on, maxed out, live wallpaper - still on stock touchwiz, now i'm rooted...
> ~2 hours of screen time(clicking on screen under battery stats) and still 65% after over 15 hours...
> with 65% battery left I am sure I could get another 5+ hours of straight screentime...


Give me a pic of your screen time when it's almost dead and i'll believe it


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> The only reason that the S4 has a longer IDLE battery life is it's larger battery. They both idle at about the same clocks but i'll be warning you on this one, samsung batteries are garbage. With normal use you're looking at throwing out the battery that came with the phone in a year
> At least HTC batteries will pull with you for about 1-1/2" years before it starts to discharge a little bit quicker. Mine died was my fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let it sit too long at 100% charge


The battery in Samsung phones aren't garbage, stop trying to find every lil thing wrong you can with a superior phone. Every htc phone I've had was horrible with battery.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## frankietown

ive had an s2 before i got this s4.

s4 is the best phone i have ever owned. but yes, you have to do some steps to preserve the battery.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> The battery in Samsung phones aren't garbage, stop trying to find every lil thing wrong you can with a superior phone. Every htc phone I've had was horrible with battery.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


My Tab 7.7 battery died just before warranty


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> The battery in Samsung phones aren't garbage, stop trying to find every lil thing wrong you can with a superior phone. Every htc phone I've had was horrible with battery.
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> 
> 
> My Tab 7.7 battery died just before warranty
Click to expand...

Ok that doesn't mean all batteries are bad bc your tablets battery died, that's not even a phone. If you have proof that Samsung batteries are bad, go ahead and post it, I'll wait!

tappin from the Note II


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Ok that doesn't mean all batteries are bad bc your tablets battery died, that's not even a phone. If you have proof that Samsung batteries are bad, go ahead and post it, I'll wait!
> 
> tappin from the Note II


My friend's S3 battery just died on him after a year







And if that isn't enough proof, he isn't much of a user
Also i'm not too comfortable with not having the original batteries because original batteries are seriously expensive and "third-party batteries" are at best a lottery
Go ahead and hug on to your Samsung love forever!


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> My friend's S3 battery just died on him after a year And if that isn't enough proof, he isn't much of a user
> Also i'm not too comfortable with not having the original batteries because original batteries are seriously expensive and "third-party batteries" are at best a lottery
> Go ahead and hug on to your Samsung love forever!


You know you can buy spare batteries from Samsung for pretty cheap right?

I am moving onto a HTC One pretty soon, but not b/c of battery issues. My 10 month old GS3 battery still performs very well, I just need a brighter screen & better speakers.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Ok that doesn't mean all batteries are bad bc your tablets battery died, that's not even a phone. If you have proof that Samsung batteries are bad, go ahead and post it, I'll wait!
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> 
> 
> My friend's S3 battery just died on him after a year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if that isn't enough proof, he isn't much of a user
> Also i'm not too comfortable with not having the original batteries because original batteries are seriously expensive and "third-party batteries" are at best a lottery
> Go ahead and hug on to your Samsung love forever!
Click to expand...

No that's not proof, I will enjoy my great battery life greatly. That's the great thing about having a phone with removable battery, you can change it out for any reason. Batteries aren't that expensive, I bought a bigger battery for my gnex for 30$ at Verizon.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## IcedEarth

In all fairness, the Galaxy range *needs* a removable battery.

Not because the batteries are poor quality, that's far from true. I never had any battery issues with my GSII in the 23 months that it had lived. Nor have any of my friends had issues.

The one thing that is common between myself and my friends with the Galaxy range (at least from 1 - 3) is that they have a tendency to crash and freeze. At least once per week my phone just froze and was unresponsive, I had to take the battery out and put it back in - in order for the phone to work again. My friend had to do it so much on his Galaxy 1 that his back cover had cracked from removing it so much. If the Galaxy range had inbuilt batteries we'd all be screwed, we'd have to wait for the battery to go flat before we could use our phones again.

Fingers crossed my One does not suffer from this issue.


----------



## Sunreeper

I voted for the HTC one because frankly I think its much better than the s4 but saying that all of Samsung's batteries are terrible and then supporting it with your own personal experience or your friends personal experience is childish. Correlation does not equal causation just because you received a device with a sub par battery does not mean the same thing will happen to everybody else. You guys have to remember that the s3 line is one of the most best sold phones and having a few of them with did batteries is to be expected when they are making so many.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> In all fairness, the Galaxy range *needs* a removable battery.
> 
> Not because the batteries are poor quality, that's far from true. I never had any battery issues with my GSII in the 23 months that it had lived. Nor have any of my friends had issues.
> 
> The one thing that is common between myself and my friends with the Galaxy range (at least from 1 - 3) is that they have a tendency to crash and freeze. At least once per week my phone just froze and was unresponsive, I had to take the battery out and put it back in - in order for the phone to work again. My friend had to do it so much on his Galaxy 1 that his back cover had cracked from removing it so much. If the Galaxy range had inbuilt batteries we'd all be screwed, we'd have to wait for the battery to go flat before we could use our phones again.
> 
> Fingers crossed my One does not suffer from this issue.


I have had a Galaxy S2, S3 and now a Note 2 since September and never had a single one of them freeze.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> I have had a Galaxy S2, S3 and now a Note 2 since September and never had a single one of them freeze.


Same here never froze on my note 2. The guy who says he and his friend are freezing probably have a bad app or something


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> I have had a Galaxy S2, S3 and now a Note 2 since September and never had a single one of them freeze.


Good, I'm genuinely glad for you.

As for the bad app, that's a negative. I even tried custom ROMs to get rid of it and nope.

The very last time my phone froze, I took the battery out, put it back in and it never turned back on again.

Search for 'Galaxy freeze' on Google and you will find that the 'removing battery to use my phone again' issue quite widespread. If you've owned a Galaxy for more than 12 months and you've never experienced this at least once, I'd say you're most probably in the minority to be honest.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> I have had a Galaxy S2, S3 and now a Note 2 since September and never had a single one of them freeze.
> 
> 
> 
> Good, I'm genuinely glad for you.
> 
> As for the bad app, that's a negative. I even tried custom ROMs to get rid of it and nope.
> 
> The very last time my phone froze, I took the battery out, put it back in and it never turned back on again.
> 
> Search for 'Galaxy freeze' on Google and you will find that the 'removing battery to use my phone again' issue quite widespread. If you've owned a Galaxy for more than 12 months and you've never experienced this at least once, I'd say you're most probably in the minority to be honest.
Click to expand...

You realize there's a series of buttons you can hold to force the phone/tablet to reset.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Good, I'm genuinely glad for you.
> 
> As for the bad app, that's a negative. I even tried custom ROMs to get rid of it and nope.
> 
> The very last time my phone froze, I took the battery out, put it back in and it never turned back on again.
> 
> Search for 'Galaxy freeze' on Google and you will find that the 'removing battery to use my phone again' issue quite widespread. If you've owned a Galaxy for more than 12 months and you've never experienced this at least once, I'd say you're most probably in the minority to be honest.


My GS3 froze once(can't remember why, most likely user error on my part), I *held the power button for about 10 secs* and it rebooted just fine and haven't had an issue ever since.
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> In all fairness, the Galaxy range *needs* a removable battery.
> 
> The one thing that is common between myself and my friends with the Galaxy range (at least from 1 - 3) is that they have a tendency to crash and freeze. At least once per week my phone just froze and was unresponsive, I had to take the battery out and put it back in - in order for the phone to work again.
> 
> Fingers crossed my One does not suffer from this issue.
Click to expand...


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Good, I'm genuinely glad for you.
> 
> As for the bad app, that's a negative. I even tried custom ROMs to get rid of it and nope.
> 
> The very last time my phone froze, I took the battery out, put it back in and it never turned back on again.
> 
> Search for 'Galaxy freeze' on Google and you will find that the 'removing battery to use my phone again' issue quite widespread. If you've owned a Galaxy for more than 12 months and you've never experienced this at least once, I'd say you're most probably in the minority to be honest.


Some phones have recognised problems, such as the Iphone 5 scratched out of the box and the maps problem, so they get a reputation.
In January this year Samsung announced it had sold 100 million of the various Galaxy phones yet they don't have a reputation for freezing. If as you say the problem is "widespread" why isn't this the case?


----------



## exzacklyright

I just feel like it's obvious samsung only cares about sales. They don't really care about consumers when it comes to phones. They just want to sell as many plastic products as possible. The iPhone pretty much does the same thing when it comes to design but at least their design is higher quality than samsung's plastic.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> *I just feel like it's obvious samsung only cares about sales.* They don't really care about consumers when it comes to phones. They just want to sell as many plastic products as possible. The iPhone pretty much does the same thing when it comes to design but at least their design is higher quality than samsung's plastic.


ALL companies care about their bottom line. How they get there is up to them, but image and repeat business can make or break a company. Samsung makes their phones the way they do because it works. If it didn't work, Samsung wouldn't be selling millions of them. The thing that most people seem to forget is that the phones with the "best build quality" at the moment (notably the iPhone 5 and HTC One) do not have access to their battery or internals, while the Galaxy S4 does. I'm ok with Samsung going with a Poly carbonate back so that we can have access to the battery and a microSD card slot. I consider that an important feature of Samsung phones. Apparently I'm not alone either because I'm not the only one that has bought an S4.

Pros and cons to everything, but saying the iPhone is "designed" better is in the eyes of the beholder, and I could name at least a dozen things that the S4 does better than the iPhone 5.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> I just feel like it's obvious samsung only cares about sales. They don't really care about consumers when it comes to phones. They just want to sell as many plastic products as possible. The iPhone pretty much does the same thing when it comes to design but at least their design is higher quality than samsung's plastic.


It may be plastic but that stuff is strong. I dropped my note 2 while running on the treadmill very fast onto concrete. It dropped and hit the phone on the top left edge facedown I was really scared I broke the phone but nothings wrong with it aside from a little scuff on the edge. If you look at drop test you'll see that these things are built the removable back also absorbs some of the impact. I've probably dropped this note 2 at least 50 times and not a single scratch on the screen


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> I just feel like it's obvious samsung only cares about sales. They don't really care about consumers when it comes to phones. They just want to sell as many plastic products as possible. The iPhone pretty much does the same thing when it comes to design but at least their design is higher quality than samsung's plastic.


Weird, bc they're out selling quite a few other big brand phones that are out. So the "people" you speak of that Samsung apparently ignores must be hypocrites huh? This had been said, but I'll go ahead and repeat it, "you don't have to have metal to have a premium build on a phone". Go with the iPhone if you want a bland phone with a company built on "reinventing" every new iPhone they come out with, even though it's really one tweak and isheep buy it bc they don't know better.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## ViperSB1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> In all fairness, the Galaxy range *needs* a removable battery.
> 
> Not because the batteries are poor quality, that's far from true. I never had any battery issues with my GSII in the 23 months that it had lived. Nor have any of my friends had issues.
> 
> The one thing that is common between myself and my friends with the Galaxy range (at least from 1 - 3) is that they have a tendency to crash and freeze. At least once per week my phone just froze and was unresponsive, I had to take the battery out and put it back in - in order for the phone to work again. My friend had to do it so much on his Galaxy 1 that his back cover had cracked from removing it so much. If the Galaxy range had inbuilt batteries we'd all be screwed, we'd have to wait for the battery to go flat before we could use our phones again.
> 
> Fingers crossed my One does not suffer from this issue.


Almost any phone will lock up from time to time, the HTC One will too I'm sure. When you hold down the power button for 10 seconds it actually breaks the power link from the battery to force a reset. I researched it before getting mine as I also was concerned about this.


----------



## PinzaC55

The Iphone 5 may have better build quality but it is vastly more expensive in the UK and doesn't seem to be as popular. A "friend of a friend" works for a company who buys the latest phone for him and he went Galaxy S3 to S4 without touching the Iphone 5 or HTC One.


----------



## sherlock

Just picked up my HTC One from AT&T two hours ago. Aside from charging being slower than my old GS3(larger battery & no Qualcomm quick charge), I really like it so far. Screen looks great and Sense & Blinkfeed don't bother me as I run Nova Launcher. The Dual front facing speaker is a major upgrade


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViperSB1*
> 
> Almost any phone will lock up from time to time, the HTC One will too I'm sure. When you hold down the power button for 10 seconds it actually breaks the power link from the battery to force a reset. I researched it before getting mine as I also was concerned about this.


Lock up? I never had my sensation lock up, once not even ever


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Lock up? I never had my sensation lock up, once not even ever


That's not to say other people haven't had their sensation lock up


----------



## sherlock

Day 2 with my HTC One, Battery life isn't too bad and I really like the Sense Camera App.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Day 2 with my HTC One, Battery life isn't too bad and I really like the Sense Camera App.


Just curious, what's not too bad? Screen time, and overall?

tappin from the Note II


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Just curious, what's not too bad? Screen time, and overall?
> 
> tappin from the Note II


About as good as my old GS3 and the screen is a lot brighter(70% on a 460 nits screen vs 50% on a 270 nits screen), haven't recorded anything b/c Sense don't have a detailed battery usage sheet like Touchwiz. Just Downloaded GSam Battery Monitor and will have some more detailed data to share soon.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Just curious, what's not too bad? Screen time, and overall?
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> 
> 
> Just about as good as my old GS3, haven't recorded anything b/c Sense don't have a detailed battery usage sheet like Touchwiz.
Click to expand...

It's not tw that shows the details it's android, it's in battery then hit screen for screen on time, then overall it's at the top after you hit battery.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> It's not tw that shows the details it's android, it's in battery then hit screen for screen on time, then overall it's at the top after you hit battery.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


Nope, the battery page in Sense 5 looks like this:



History


You don't get a nice number or Screen power consumption percentage like in Touchwiz.

Usage doesn't show screen either, Just Apps & Other.




At any rate I got GSam installed and will have some more accurate data for the next few days.


----------



## sWaY20

Well htc just gheys up everything don't they, couldn't have made it simple and just show the power consumption.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Well htc just gheys up everything don't they, couldn't have made it simple and just show the power consumption.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


*Looks on samsung's site for a program that will unlock the bootloader on their phones*

Well, Samsung just makes life hard don't they, couldn't have just provided the tools people want so they can customize their phones, like HTC does.

I love how you bash HTC around ever corner when Samsung screws people over even worse... Every company has it's faults.


----------



## Mad Pistol

My Verizon Galaxy S4 arrives tomorrow. I'll post impressions when I get it.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> My Verizon Galaxy S4 arrives tomorrow. I'll post impressions when I get it.


Please do, I know no one that got an S4. They're either still sitting on their old phones, or don't care about the new ones.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Well htc just gheys up everything don't they, couldn't have made it simple and just show the power consumption.
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> 
> 
> *Looks on samsung's site for a program that will unlock the bootloader on their phones*
> 
> Well, Samsung just makes life hard don't they, couldn't have just provided the tools people want so they can customize their phones, like HTC does.
> 
> I love how you bash HTC around ever corner when Samsung screws people over even worse... Every company has it's faults.
Click to expand...

U mad bro? I didn't bash htc, they just make stuff more complicated on their ui. Funny how Samsung is doing way better and sell more phones than htc , even though they"screw people over".

Next!!!

tappin from the Note II


----------



## DaveLT

It's marketing. And Samsung sheeps. My sensation UI is still smoother than the S4 UI
NEXT!!!


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> It's marketing. And Samsung sheeps. My sensation UI is still smoother than the S4 UI
> NEXT!!!


That's all you got? Marketing, that's always the argument, not!!! Its doing and selling better for a reason, it's not all marketing.

Moving on to smarter reasons now.

tappin from the Nexus 10


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Well htc just gheys up everything don't they, couldn't have made it simple and just show the power consumption.
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> 
> 
> *Looks on samsung's site for a program that will unlock the bootloader on their phones*
> 
> Well, Samsung just makes life hard don't they, couldn't have just provided the tools people want so they can customize their phones, like HTC does.
> 
> I love how you bash HTC around ever corner when Samsung screws people over even worse... Every company has it's faults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U mad bro? *I didn't bash htc*, they just make stuff more complicated on their ui. Funny how Samsung is doing way better and sell more phones than htc , even though they"screw people over".
> 
> Next!!!
> 
> tappin from the Note II
Click to expand...

Wow, you must not be reading the same thread I am then. I can count 3 times in this thread alone that you have, not including the one I quoted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> It's marketing. And Samsung sheeps. My sensation UI is still smoother than the S4 UI
> NEXT!!!


No no, he's right, it can't be marketing. If it was marketing alone, people would not have voted 3:2 in HTC's favor.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Well htc just gheys up everything don't they, couldn't have made it simple and just show the power consumption.
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> 
> 
> *Looks on samsung's site for a program that will unlock the bootloader on their phones*
> 
> Well, Samsung just makes life hard don't they, couldn't have just provided the tools people want so they can customize their phones, like HTC does.
> 
> I love how you bash HTC around ever corner when Samsung screws people over even worse... Every company has it's faults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U mad bro? *I didn't bash htc*, they just make stuff more complicated on their ui. Funny how Samsung is doing way better and sell more phones than htc , even though they"screw people over".
> 
> Next!!!
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you must not be reading the same thread I am then. I can count 3 times in this thread alone that you have, not including the one I quoted.
Click to expand...

Call it what you want I could care less, I've also posted positive things about the one. It's not all bad but it has its faults, and I never said the gs4 was perfect by any means.

tappin from the Nexus 10


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> It's marketing. And Samsung sheeps. My sensation UI is still smoother than the S4 UI
> NEXT!!!


You go from loving HTC and Sense and hating Samsung and touchwiz -> to giving props to Samsung S4's not too over saturated screen and day light photos -> back to hating Samsung and Touchwiz even more...
But now even mention "Samsung Sheeps"... Do you have an HTC tattoo?
I am not that harsh against the phone I didn't pick, and will still continue to tell people that it will come down to personal preference...

I owned this phone for over 2 weeks and DO NOT regret anything... I don't care if your Sensation has never froze the entire time you owned it.
For the people who mention '*Galaxy Freeze*' and that the phone cannot be used without a removable battery... this makes me laugh... We are talking about the company who sells the most android devices, so of course there are going to be more reports of issues.
And for the argument of the phone being 'smooth' and 'stable' - I can only see the iPhone user successfully arguing this but then i'd just call your OS simple and bland...








Most of us will already agree that Android in general is not going to be as smooth as iOS, even the keyboard might not be as good... It's always going to be give or take on the performance for the extra features that we have (that iOS users cannot)...
The HTC One is nowhere as close to being as smooth as the iPhone or iPad... sorry to break it to you...









Here is a video I made of my phone just now... showing how 'smooth' it is and the average battery life...




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> My Verizon Galaxy S4 arrives tomorrow. I'll post impressions when I get it.


I'm sure you will enjoy it!


----------



## DaveLT

Sorry i actually tried an ACTUAL S4 at the store. Even my friend who was liking the bezel said it was still more jittery than my phone is.
And secondly, no i don't have a HTC tattoo







HTC neckstrap i do but that was from the One X launch Event ... I was way less than impressed by that phone's horrendous power consumption thanks to the idiots at Nvidia


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Sorry i actually tried an ACTUAL S4 at the store. Even my friend who was liking the bezel said it was still more jittery than my phone is.
> And secondly, no i don't have a HTC tattoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTC neckstrap i do but that was from the One X launch Event ... I was way less than impressed by that phone's horrendous power consumption thanks to the idiots at Nvidia


Loool woow you can't judge a phone by its display model those phones have been on for days with people doing the most horrendous things to them. Before you say anything I actually voted for the one and thing the s4 is meh


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Loool woow you can't judge a phone by its display model those phones have been on for days with people doing the most horrendous things to them. Before you say anything I actually voted for the one and thing the s4 is meh


Unless it's a Samsung showroom model, it was only up in the shop on that day and even so not many people touched it


----------



## tubnotub1

I picked up an S IV a few days ago off contract and thus far have been pretty damned impressed by it. Most of the "features" that Samsung touts appear to me to be not much more than gimmicks, but after turning them all off I have found the S IV to be the fastest, longest lasting and most stable Android phone I have used to date. I had the choice to pick up either a One at $400 or an S IV at $450 and picked up the S IV for a few reasons, most of which have already been touched on; larger screen, removable battery/storage, marginally faster CPU speed, etc. Having said that one reason that I haven't seen brought up (mind you I didn't read all 569 posts in this thread) is that Galaxies tend to hold their value quite a bit better on the secondary market. It is not uncommon to see S III selling for $200+ where you would have to consider yourself damned lucky to find someone that will offer you anything for something like an HTC Evo 4g LTE, as there just isn't a large secondary market for HTC products (trust me, I know, the Evo was the phone I upgraded from).

As an anecdote, I have had hardware issues with all of my previous HTC phones, 2 Rezounds both of which had LTE antenna failures and my Evo 4g LTE which had a touchscreen failure less than a year into ownership. I also constantly had issues with the Evo (apps force closing, UI resetting, etc).

Anyways, as someone who puts their phones in an otterbox from day one and rocks an A2DP headset for music the decision was simple. There isn't anything the HTC One offers me that the S IV does not, and one year down the road I'll be selling the S IV for far more money than I could get for an HTC One.


----------



## sherlock

Day 3 with my One, battery life graph for today(off the charger at 100%/ 9am, back on at 5:27/ 31%). This is my typical usage for a day.



So far I love it(coming from a GS3), Happy that HTC will get the 4.2 update rolling in a couple of weeks, Sense have been pretty good except for the lackluster Battery stat info (reason why I am now running Gsam).


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Day 3 with my One, battery life graph for today(off the charger at 100%/ 9am, back on at 5:27/ 31%). This is my typical usage for a day except I spent 5 hours beside a charger without plugging the phone in.
> 
> 
> 
> So far I love it(coming from a GS3), Happy that HTC will get the 4.2 update rolling in a couple of weeks, Sense have been pretty good except for the lackluster Battery stat info (reason why I am now running Gsam).


Battery isn't too bad for being only 2300mah, your screen on time wasn't high, but I bet you could easily squeeze 3hrs screen on time in at a minimum 15 hrs total battery time. More if your on Wi-Fi all day.

tappin from the Nexus 10


----------



## Chris13002

^^^
Surprised that HTC put a new battery stats application on there... But agree that you could do some tweaking (like me) to make it last much longer...
8 and a half hours with more than 2/3rds battery gone with only 1.5 hours screen time seems like it's pushing it to last throughout the workday and commute time for me...
I charge my Galaxy S4 every other day...

http://www.engadget.com/2013/05/22/samsung-galaxy-s-4-10-million/
Quote:


> Samsung has announced its new Galaxy S 4 topped 10 million units sold in record time. That beats the 50 days it took the Galaxy S III to sell that many, a mark it took 5 months for the Galaxy S II to pass and 7 months for the original Galaxy S.


Interesting that the S4 is selling really well, although the HTC One is thoroughly winning this poll... Geeks here don't go by the gimmicks on the S4 I guess...








I know the poll started even before the S4 was released, and I actually voted for the HTC One on the poll... but the numbers stretched further apart even after the S4 was released...

I also hate to see good companies (especially ones that step outside the box for something different) on their downfall... but this doesn't look good for the ones who purchase phones and want to keep value from HTC... or plan to re-sell their phones in the future...
http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/21/4352838/htc-in-disarray-kouji-kodera-staff-departures-disastrous-first-and-production-problems


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> ^^^
> Surprised that HTC put a new battery stats application on there... But agree that you could do some tweaking (like me) to make it last much longer...
> 8 and a half hours with more than 2/3rds battery gone with only 1.5 hours screen time seems like it's pushing it to last throughout the workday and commute time for me...
> I charge my Galaxy S4 every other day...
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2013/05/22/samsung-galaxy-s-4-10-million/
> Interesting that the S4 is selling really well, although the HTC One is thoroughly winning this poll... Geeks here don't go by the gimmicks on the S4 I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the poll started even before the S4 was released, and I actually voted for the HTC One on the poll... but the numbers stretched further apart even after the S4 was released...


Maybe HTC has "brand loyalty" in the same way Apple does? As I have said before here in the UK the One is more expensive than the S4 so if I was going to buy either I would want to see the One offer significant advantages over the S4 and I simply can't see that. Since I always buy my phones I see the fact that I couldn't get the back off the One as a major disadvantage, effectively barring me access to my own property as with the Iphone. I wouldn't buy a house with no back door.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> ^^^
> Surprised that HTC put a new battery stats application on there... But agree that you could do some tweaking (like me) to make it last much longer...
> 8 and a half hours with more than 2/3rds battery gone with only 1.5 hours screen time seems like it's pushing it to last throughout the workday and commute time for me...
> I charge my Galaxy S4 every other day...
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2013/05/22/samsung-galaxy-s-4-10-million/
> Interesting that the S4 is selling really well, although the HTC One is thoroughly winning this poll... Geeks here don't go by the gimmicks on the S4 I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the poll started even before the S4 was released, and I actually voted for the HTC One on the poll... but the numbers stretched further apart even after the S4 was released...


Not sure what new HTC battery stat application you are talking about, the graphs I was showing in that post are from Gsam battery monitor, a third party app.

The Battery stat graphs in Sense looks like this(not on the same day as the GSam graph I shown before):


Granted I am running the screen much brighter(70% on a 459 nits screen) than HTC default(50%) or S4 default( 50% on a 319 nits screen). If I turn down the brightness to default I could get more screen time. Brightness numbers from Anandtech's review.

I actually voted for the GS4 back in March, but after examining my needs( brighter, more visible screen under sunlight + better speakers for video playback & speak phone calls) I changed my mind and bought the One instead, the Aluminium uni-body is just a bonus.


----------



## Chris13002

Thanks for the clarification^^^ And do agree that it is a lot harder to see the AMOLED screen with direct daylight... Just walked outside for lunch, and it's difficult to read in daylight with sunglasses on...

Glad to see you are enjoying the HTC One to your liking...


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Maybe HTC has "brand loyalty" in the same way Apple does? As I have said before here in the UK the One is more expensive than the S4 so if I was going to buy either I would want to see the One offer significant advantages over the S4 and I simply can't see that. Since I always buy my phones I see the fact that I couldn't get the back off the One as a major disadvantage, effectively barring me access to my own property as with the Iphone. I wouldn't buy a house with no back door.


On Amazon UK the 16GB S4 is £535, the 32GB HTC One is £490.

I got the One simply because the S4 wasn't released at the time. Either way, I'd be extremely happy with either phone. The differences are so minute that it's pointless trying to argue which one is the superior phone.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> On Amazon UK the 16GB S4 is £535, the 32GB HTC One is £490.
> 
> I got the One simply because the S4 wasn't released at the time. Either way, I'd be extremely happy with either phone. The differences are so minute that it's pointless trying to argue which one is the superior phone.


I stand corrected - I just checked on Carphone Warehouse and the S4 IS more expensive than the One, and yet I posted on this forum awhile ago and the figures were the other way round though not at CW - Phones4U I think?


----------



## Mad Pistol

I just got my Verizon Wireless Galaxy S4 yesterday.

While my time with it has been brief, I have been very impressed with the device overall.

First, the screen is GORGEOUS!!! I thought my wife's Note 2 had an awesome screen. The new AMOLED display on the S4 is in a league all on it's own, though. Text is just awe-inspiring. Video is absolutely beautiful. The colors are rich, vibrant, and pop. It's not over-saturated like AMOLED screens of old. The color is actually believable and beautiful...It is stunning!









Second, this phone is so powerful compared to my old Droid X2. All games that I've played so far have played perfectly and without stutter. On all benchmarks, this device is at the top of it's class. Browsermark says it's faster than 98% of other smartphones out there... and amazingly, when running the desktop version, it says it's faster than 13% of desktops. I got a chuckle out of that.







I've tried slowing this phone down, and I simply cannot. It is snappy about 95% of the time, and for me, that's perfect.

Third, this phone is very light... crazy light. The otterbox I put on it took care of that issue.









Fourth, from what I can tell, battery life is very good. I can flog this thing hard, and it will easily outlast my old Droid X2 on battery life. Unfortunately, my wife's Note 2 is still the king when it comes to battery life.

Cons:

Lots of useless gimmicks. I tried using them, and it's apparent that the stuff that uses your eyes and gestures for motion still need some work (or I'm just doing it wrong)
The plastic does look cheap when compared to metal phones. However, since it's in an Otterbox, it doesn't really bother me.
There is a learning curve, but I'm getting used to it very quickly.

Overall, the S4 is a stellar phone. I like it better than the HTC One, but I will concede that both phones are amazing. Choose one and be happy. I'm definitely happy with my S4.


----------



## solar0987

CAn i say neither and go with the optimus pro? Has more power all around!


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> CAn i say neither and go with the optimus pro? Has more power all around!


Lg sux, nuff said.

tappin from a N E X U S


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Lg sux, nuff said.
> 
> tappin from a N E X U S


Not when you put a nice custom ROM


----------



## ViperSB1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> That's all you got? Marketing, that's always the argument, not!!! Its doing and selling better for a reason, it's not all marketing.
> 
> Moving on to smarter reasons now.
> 
> tappin from the Nexus 10


Claiming something is better because it sells well is quite foolish. If this were true, we would not have Justin Beiber or Nickelback. Both sell very well but are infinitely terrible. And you say "doing and selling better" but I am curious, what does doing better mean exactly?


----------



## qTAP

I cant stand the HTC one buttons at the bottom. I prefer galaxy s4.


----------



## qTAP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViperSB1*
> 
> Claiming something is better because it sells well is quite foolish. If this were true, we would not have Justin Beiber or Nickelback. Both sell very well but are infinitely terrible. And you say "doing and selling better" but I am curious, what does doing better mean exactly?


They sell amazing, just because Justin bieber might be terrible for you, its clearly not for others, especially for teenage girls.


----------



## JTHMfreak




----------



## FloJoe6669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViperSB1*
> 
> Claiming something is better because it sells well is quite foolish. If this were true, we would not have Justin Beiber or Nickelback. Both sell very well but are infinitely terrible. And you say "doing and selling better" but I am curious, what does doing better mean exactly?


*cough* Apple *cough*


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloJoe6669*
> 
> *cough* Apple *cough*


Apple works well. Is great if you want a phone with no real frills and is simple to use and you don't care about customization. I went from an Iphone to WP8, WP8 seemed a little difficult to grasp at first, and I hated it, but after the updates started rolling out I started to love it. There are things that I loved about the Iphone and vice versa with WP8.


----------



## ViperSB1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qTAP*
> 
> They sell amazing, just because Justin bieber might be terrible for you, its clearly not for others, especially for teenage girls.


So Samsung fanboys are the equivalent of little girls... okay. You said it, not me.








Clearly your not one though, even though you have a picture of the S4 as your avatar. lol


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qTAP*
> 
> I cant stand the HTC one buttons at the bottom. I prefer galaxy s4.


That 2 button setup came from a Google directive to "get rid of the maenu button". My problem with HTC One is not the buttons on buttom, it is the power button being on top instead of on the left side, much harder to reach when you pull the phone out of your pocket.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViperSB1*
> 
> So Samsung fanboys are the equivalent of little girls... okay. You said it, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly your not one though, even though you have a picture of the S4 as your avatar. lol


He said nothing like that you're just putting words into his mouth it makes you look like the bigger fanboy


----------



## Remix65

f jb. it's all about nickelback.


----------



## SenorPablo

Honestly, I like the galaxy s4 better than the HTC One mostly because of the expandable storage and removable battery. THat seriously is a deal breaker for me. Samsung is smart though they will imrove their next galaxy pone, a lot of the problems people have with the phone (like sort of dim screen/blue hue, stupid plastic design, etc.) aren't going to be tolerated much longer I'm thinking. The HTC one is gaining a lot of support for the fact (IMO) that it has an aluminum body and super nice screen. Samsung is scared (and they should be) because even though every product has it's downfalls people are starting to expect nothing less than an aluminum body and they will not compromise on that.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenorPablo*
> 
> Honestly, I like the galaxy s4 better than the HTC One mostly because of the expandable storage and removable battery. THat seriously is a deal breaker for me. Samsung is smart though they will imrove their next galaxy pone, a lot of the problems people have with the phone (like sort of dim screen/blue hue, stupid plastic design, etc.) aren't going to be tolerated much longer I'm thinking. The HTC one is gaining a lot of support for the fact (IMO) that it has an aluminum body and super nice screen. *Samsung is scared (and they should be)* because even though every product has it's downfalls people are starting to expect nothing less than an aluminum body and they will not compromise on that.


Sorry but I disagree... The plastic /poly-carbonate is for a reason - more flexible and easy to pop off for the removable components and gives it the much more lightweight body...

And these have been the on the news headlines...
http://www.engadget.com/2013/05/22/samsung-galaxy-s-4-10-million/

http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/21/4352838/htc-in-disarray-kouji-kodera-staff-departures-disastrous-first-and-production-problems


----------



## DaveLT

HTC One has a 64GB Dev edition and also on top of that, Flash storage will be way, way, way faster than even a Class 10 SD will ever be
Keep in mind that the normal 32GB is a little bit cheaper than S4 to begin with. Now, being on OCN that is better bang for buck. Much better by a long shot considering flash is just much faster
I hate to offload stuff to my SD card and then discover .. it's a bit slow. And also many people who complained that the HTC One X doesn't have expandable storage unlike their S3 never added additional storage on their S3 and one of my friends think it will slow the phone down ... I told him not. seriously. Now, One X also came with 32GB and later on (just last year) X+ had 64GB as normal edition.
Considering some people still use 64GB SSDs on their desktops ... what's wrong with 32GB being NOT ENOUGH? Jeez. And worrying about expandable storage?


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViperSB1*
> 
> So Samsung fanboys are the equivalent of little girls... okay. You said it, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly your not one though, even though you have a picture of the S4 as your avatar. lol


Sorry to be pedantic but his avatar is a Galaxy Note 2 as you can tell by the S Pen.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> HTC One has a 64GB Dev edition and also on top of that, Flash storage will be way, way, way faster than even a Class 10 SD will ever be
> Keep in mind that the normal 32GB is a little bit cheaper than S4 to begin with. Now, being on OCN that is better bang for buck. Much better by a long shot considering flash is just much faster
> I hate to offload stuff to my SD card and then discover .. it's a bit slow. And also many people who complained that the HTC One X doesn't have expandable storage unlike their S3 never added additional storage on their S3 and one of my friends think it will slow the phone down ... I told him not. seriously. Now, One X also came with 32GB and later on (just last year) X+ had 64GB as normal edition.
> Considering some people still use 64GB SSDs on their desktops ... what's wrong with 32GB being NOT ENOUGH? Jeez. And worrying about expandable storage?


Have a 16gb SD card no slowness especially because android makes it so the offloading of media such as pictures, videos, music etc goes to the SD cards and the apps stay on the phones storage please do not make up arguments. Almost nobody runs their computer on a 64gb ssd alone they have a slower hard drive to offload all their media (ohh wait, would you look at that its like an SD card with an android phone) have you ever used an sd card on an android phone that was old?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I personally don't like the HTC because they have the beats logo in the back...I just never want to be associated with beats ever... lol









Sorry had to make light of this thread... seriously either phone is good it's just a matter of personal preference.

If you want the aluminum body, beats audio (crap - lol), OIS, are ok with Sense UI, go for the HTC One.

If you want expandable memory, a better battery (plus you can have a spare) a lighter phone, a brighter screen (yes the S4 is brighter specially in direct sunlight even with the lower ppi), TW UI, go for the S4.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Have a 16gb SD card no slowness especially because android makes it so the offloading of media such as pictures, videos, music etc goes to the SD cards and the apps stay on the phones storage please do not make up arguments. Almost nobody runs their computer on a 64gb ssd alone they have a slower hard drive to offload all their media (ohh wait, would you look at that its like an SD card with an android phone) have you ever used an sd card on an android phone that was old?


What? My first smartphone up to now had SD cards and yes THEY ARE SLOW.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> If you want the aluminum body, *beats audio (crap - lol)*, OIS, are ok with Sense UI, go for the HTC One.
> 
> If you want expandable memory, a better battery (plus you can have a spare) a lighter phone, a brighter screen (yes the S4 is *brighter specially in direct sunlight* even with the lower ppi), TW UI, go for the S4.


How about no






AMOLED screen is still not bright enough to compete with LCD screens under sunlight, and One's LCD are much brighter than GS4's AMOLED.

\\
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anandtech*
> Keep in mind that maximum brightness changes in each mode as well as we effectively clamp things, I measured a maximum of 319 nits in Dynamic mode, 311 nits in Movie mode, and 255 nits in Standard, for example.


and you can turn off beats audio in the HTC One and still enjoy the dual front facing speaker over GS4's single back facing speaker.


----------



## Chris13002

One of my favorite trusted phone sites...
http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_s4%C2%AD_vs_htc_one-review-913p3.php
Quote:


> Where the One runs into a problem is sunlight legibility - it's good, but not great. It's comparable to that of a Sony Xperia Z and noticeably better than that of the HTC Butterfly. However, the Galaxy S4 screen is just less reflective, giving it better sunlight legibility even if the maximum brightness is lower.


Quote:


> Winner: Samsung Galaxy S4. The Samsung flagship takes this one, as its screen is bigger, with better sunlight legibility, while still offering you the option to have accurate colors thanks to Adobe RGB mode. The HTC One screen is impressive, too, but the higher pixel density can't really make up for the lower native contrast and slightly inferior sunlight legibility.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> One of my favorite trusted phone sites...
> http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_s4%C2%AD_vs_htc_one-review-913p3.php


How about actually showing a picture or video:


Quote:


> The HTC One outshines the Galaxy S4 in another way: brightness. When we hit both phones with our light meter, the One registered 463 lux and the S4 mustered 296 lux, comparable to the smartphone category average of 299 lux. This brightness gap was most evident when viewing the two handsets side by side in direct sunlight; although the One suffers from some glare, the S4′s dimmer display was tougher to read.


So when it comes to explaining sunlight legibility you prefer words over pictures/videos?


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> How about actually showing a picture or video:


No denying that the One's display has whiter whites... and in that screenshot, it makes it even a worse comparison as the HTC doesn't have any yellow ads, or none at that...
Quote:


> So when it comes to explaining sunlight legibility you prefer words over pictures/videos?


That's more subjective, but when I am walking to my car or something, in direct sunlight, it will be to read a message... that's usually the case for me...
I am not trying to watch a movie in direct sunlight, as I know that is far from a good viewing experience...


----------



## qTAP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViperSB1*
> 
> So Samsung fanboys are the equivalent of little girls... okay. You said it, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly your not one though, even though you have a picture of the S4 as your avatar. lol


What?
I'm saying each has its own reason why for being popular, Justin Bieber most of his fan base is teenage girls.
Samsung galaxy S4 has its fan base for tons of reason, micro sd, removable battery, and etc. Also, my picture is a galaxy note 2 not a galaxy s4 last time I check the s4 does not come with a stylus.....


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> What? My first smartphone up to now had SD cards and yes THEY ARE SLOW.


If you don't mind me what phones? And how exactly are they "slow"


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> If you don't mind me what phones? And how exactly are they "slow"


Even my current phone is with a SD card. Please. It's a Sensation
Game loading times vs internal with SD card is vastly different
Same story for my mom's LG 4X. Her SD card is a 32GB Class 10 yet it takes rather a much longer time if they were to moved to SD card


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Even my current phone is with a SD card. Please. It's a Sensation
> Game loading times vs internal with SD card is vastly different
> Same story for my mom's LG 4X. Her SD card is a 32GB Class 10 yet it takes rather a much longer time if they were to moved to SD card


If you read my comment I said an SD card is used for media storage not apps


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> If you read my comment I said an SD card is used for media storage not apps


I do not like the fact that i have 40mb+ audio files and that audio players will load the entire song before playing it and as a result if it takes a long time ... there will be an awkward pause. That i do not like. And i just have to stick with it


----------



## SenorPablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> Sorry but I disagree... The plastic /poly-carbonate is for a reason - more flexible and easy to pop off for the removable components and gives it the much more lightweight body...
> 
> And these have been the on the news headlines...
> http://www.engadget.com/2013/05/22/samsung-galaxy-s-4-10-million/
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/21/4352838/htc-in-disarray-kouji-kodera-staff-departures-disastrous-first-and-production-problems


I know I know, didn't mean I disagree with plastic by caling it "stupid" but people have to complain about something and it's the plastic body. I honestly love the plastic body BUT a lot consumers apparently don't and you can see that because a big reason people don't buy the galaxy s3/s4 is the plastic body. From what I hear people tell me and tell others that is what i gathered. It's not right...who cares about the body of it? most likely it will break if you drop it a certain way am I right?


----------



## ViperSB1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> He said nothing like that you're just putting words into his mouth it makes you look like the bigger fanboy


No kidding, it was a joke. Chill out.


----------



## ViperSB1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qTAP*
> 
> What?
> I'm saying each has its own reason why for being popular, Justin Bieber most of his fan base is teenage girls.
> Samsung galaxy S4 has its fan base for tons of reason, micro sd, removable battery, and etc. Also, my picture is a galaxy note 2 not a galaxy s4 last time I check the s4 does not come with a stylus.....


Well you can buy them individually and to me it looks like the S4. Was only joking with you anyways.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> How about no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMOLED screen is still not bright enough to compete with LCD screens under sunlight, and One's LCD are much brighter than GS4's AMOLED.
> 
> \\
> and you can turn off beats audio in the HTC One and still enjoy the dual front facing speaker over GS4's single back facing speaker.


I stand corrected then, but I did base my comment on GSM Arena which set the phone on full brightness (or was it auto). The guy in the video you linked never showed what setting both phones are on before testing so how can i say that the results are good when he doesn't show what settings each are on and then testing for each mode since each mode has different brightness.

I'll probably do a test myself and see it since my good friend has the One and I have the S4.









As for the beats I wasn't talking about how good or bad the units sounded (in fact both tested very well acoustically), I just don't like beats period. Personal preference of course...


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I stand corrected then, but I did base my comment on GSM Arena which set the phone on full brightness (or was it auto). The guy in the video you linked never showed what setting both phones are on before testing so how can i say that the results are good when he doesn't show what settings each are on and then testing for each mode since each mode has different brightness.
> 
> I'll probably do a test myself and see it since my good friend has the One and I have the S4
> 
> As for the beats I wasn't talking about how good or bad the units sounded (in fact both tested very well acoustically), I just don't like beats period. Personal preference of course... 4


Now that I switched to the GS4 from the One(for the 13MP Camera), the performance under sunlight is better than my old GS3 and pretty good, not as visible as the One but good enough. GSM remains one of the few sites claiming GS4 perform better than the One under the Sun, most of the sunlight tests I seen either on youtube or in reviews shown that HTC One is better.


----------



## paras

Got the HTC one black and galaxy note 2 and iam on cloud 9


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Now that I switched to the GS4 from the One(for the 13MP Camera), the performance under sunlight is better than my old GS3 and pretty good, not as visible as the One but good enough. GSM remains one of the few sites claiming GS4 perform better than the One under the Sun, most of the sunlight tests I seen either on youtube or in reviews shown that HTC One is better.


Welcome to the other side!








I am curious on the screen comparisons under direct sunlight. We all know the HTC One's screen is definitely brighter, but I think the Galaxy S 4 has some layer of oleo-phobic coating on the stock Gorilla Glass III, which makes it less reflective.

I can only compare directly against my iPad Mini and see that S4's screen is not as reflective.
Here is a mostly directly sunlight comparison on the S4 and iPad Mini... And man does that S4 screen resolution really start to show...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## IcedEarth

Well I was out yesterday baking in the sun...now I'm sat here with severe sunburn. The good news is that the HTC One performed brilliantly.

However it only performed brilliantly with the brightness on maximum. Even at about 70% brightness it was hard to see anything. This doesn't particularly bother me though because I have it on full brightness 24/7. It was leaps and bounds above my old GSII...and I thought my GSII was good in the sun lol


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Well I was out yesterday baking in the sun...now I'm sat here with severe sunburn. The good news is that the HTC One performed brilliantly.
> 
> However it only performed brilliantly with the brightness on maximum. Even at about 70% brightness it was hard to see anything. This doesn't particularly bother me though because I have it on full brightness 24/7. It was leaps and bounds above my old GSII...and I thought my GSII was good in the sun lol


In direct sunlight my screen is hard to view on my Lumia 920 also, trying to find a fix, especially since I have to do deliveries at my job.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> In direct sunlight my screen is hard to view on my Lumia 920 also, trying to find a fix, especially since I have to do deliveries at my job.


They have matte screen protectors maybe that'll help?


----------



## Koehler




----------



## Chris13002

^ just one of many reviews. I personally liked it as he went straight to the points where most people would argue about...

As for which people preferring one or the other without experience, here is a good example...





Just saw this... HTC One Google Edition
http://gizmodo.com/htc-one-google-edition-brings-stock-android-to-the-best-510476766
I would tend to disagree with the title lol...


----------



## exzacklyright

Why would anyone ever buy a Google Edition Phone when you can Buy a subsidized carrier version for $400 less and just root it / put a Stock rom on it?


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Why would anyone ever buy a Google Edition Phone when you can Buy a subsidized carrier version and just root it / put a Stock rom on it?


This is true, but you lose your warranty when you root. Also some phones have a built in flash counter (my GS2 did)...

I already rooted, unlocked bootloader, custom recovery, and a new rom based off stock AT&T S4, with it being debloated/deodexed from AT&T and Samsung, it's running like a different phone... All smooth and crispy performance now... not that it was bad before...

HTC is also doing this to keep up well against Samsung...


----------



## thymedtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Why would anyone ever buy a Google Edition Phone when you can Buy a subsidized carrier version for $400 less and just root it / put a Stock rom on it?


Not directly related as this is more of a verizon issue for myself but here's my reasoning for it.
I have verizon as a carrier, currently I'm grandfathered into their unlimited data plan as is the rest of my family. Now if any of us upgrade through verizon and renew a contract (required for a subsidized phone) we all loose unlimited data and are shifted into verizons new data plan. So if i want to keep my unlimited data plan i have to purchase a phone at full cost. Now since I've got to pay full price for the phone anyway I'd much rather purchase it from google and have a clean phone. I could buy it for full price through verizon but then I'm stuck rooting it myself and possibly loosing my warranty. I know the HTC One isn't for verizon but I'm guessing there are similar scenarios for T-mobile and AT&T customers.
Also personally I'd much rather give my money to google rather than verizon or any other service provider, that may just be me however.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thymedtd*
> 
> Not directly related as this is more of a verizon issue for myself but here's my reasoning for it.
> I have verizon as a carrier, currently I'm grandfathered into their unlimited data plan as is the rest of my family. Now if any of us upgrade through verizon and renew a contract (required for a subsidized phone) we all loose unlimited data and are shifted into verizons new data plan. So if i want to keep my unlimited data plan i have to purchase a phone at full cost. Now since I've got to pay full price for the phone anyway I'd much rather purchase it from google and have a clean phone. I could buy it for full price through verizon but then I'm stuck rooting it myself and possibly loosing my warranty. I know the HTC One isn't for verizon but I'm guessing there are similar scenarios for T-mobile and AT&T customers.
> Also personally I'd much rather give my money to google rather than verizon or any other service provider, that may just be me however.


Yeah... if I was in your situation I'd just wait for the $300 nexus's.

I'm on the unlimited plan as well but the rest of the lines on my family plan are on the 2GB. So I can just upgrade using their line fortunately.


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Yeah... if I was in your situation I'd just wait for the $300 nexus's.
> 
> I'm on the unlimited plan as well but the rest of the lines on my family plan are on the 2GB. So I can just upgrade using their line fortunately.


We're switching to sprint so Ill be getting one of these two phones. But what I dont get is why you have unlimited data? For me at least I am by a wireless network 90% of the time and am able to use it with my phone so I'm not using data.


----------



## thymedtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Yeah... if I was in your situation I'd just wait for the $300 nexus's.
> 
> I'm on the unlimited plan as well but the rest of the lines on my family plan are on the 2GB. So I can just upgrade using their line fortunately.


Yea I'll probably end up going with the nexus next time around, right now i have an LG spectrum that i was able to get before they changed their upgrade requirements. Its a great phone and don't really need to upgrade; it's 4G and I rooted it so I've got Jelly Bean on it now. The only thing is i managed to crack the gorilla glass (it involved my phone accelerating towards the floor at a rate that is greater than gravity







) However it still works fine with a little tape to cover the screen. Don't think I'll ever get a phone that doesn't have gorilla glass now though, before that happened i dropped my phone a lot and the screen never even scratched.

Edit: Noticed the other post after i made this one so ill just add to it. I use my unlimited data simple as that. While at school I have a 4G connection that is faster then most peoples DSL/Cable connections (i broke 25Mb/s consistently) also because of my schools security type for wifi i couldnt connect to it. So each month i routinely use up at least 12 GB just from streaming netflix/music/anything else.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Why would anyone ever buy a Google Edition Phone when you can Buy a subsidized carrier version for $400 less and just root it / put a Stock rom on it?


Not everyone wants to be locked into a two year contract to buy a phone, like me.

tappin from the Nexus 10


----------



## Koehler

Another reason why the Samsung Galaxy S4 beats the HTC One:

Samsung Galaxy S4 has faster updates and DDR3 RAM. The Galaxy S4 is the only smartphone with DDR3 RAM.

HTC One only has DDR2 RAM.


----------



## DaveLT

DDR3 RAM doesn't matter a single bit if it's not giving the Samsung an edge. The S4 only has a edge because of the increased clock, that's all.
What's wrong with DDR2 huh?


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Not everyone wants to be locked into a two year contract to buy a phone, like me.
> 
> tappin from the Nexus 10


Yeah I guess it depends if you're on a family plan with members who just like holding onto the same phone.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> DDR3 RAM doesn't matter a single bit if it's not giving the Samsung an edge. The S4 only has a edge because of the increased clock, that's all.
> What's wrong with DDR2 huh?


Dude you are wrong I'm sorry DDR3 is so much faster than DDR2, i had both phones and let me tell you the s4 when it comes to RAM handles things much much better than the htc one.


----------



## DaveLT

They both use DDR3. Failed. Stop trying to diss the HTC One.
Snapdragon 600 is a SoC meaning every phone that uses APQ8064T uses DDR3


----------



## falcon26

I have used both. HTC one gets my vote. To me the S4 is really really cheap plastic and it feels cheap as well. Yes I know its a great phone spec wise. I just couldn't stand how cheap it felt......Now it seems HTC will also maybe let early htc one owners ditch sense 5 and go pure 4.2.2 that would be a very classy move....Also the htc one uses DDR3 as well  not sure wher you got it only used DDR2 from....


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I have used both. HTC one gets my vote. To me the S4 is really really cheap plastic and it feels cheap as well. Yes I know its a great phone spec wise. I just couldn't stand how cheap it felt......Now it seems HTC will also maybe let early htc one owners ditch sense 5 and go pure 4.2.2 that would be a very classy move....Also the htc one uses DDR3 as well  not sure wher you got it only used DDR2 from....


ROFL.

If you've even used the Samsung Galaxy S4 you would not say that it's cheap feeling.

The Galaxy S4 feel premium and has excellent build quality.

The HTC One uses aluminium which inhibits signal transmission and is very temperature sensitive (when it's cold, the phone feels cold).

The Galaxy S4 uses polycarbonate which is not temperature sensitive so even on cold days, the phone wont feel cold.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> They both use DDR3. Failed. Stop trying to diss the HTC One.
> Snapdragon 600 is a SoC meaning every phone that uses APQ8064T uses DDR3


Um no sorry htc one does not use DDR3 keep looking.

edit: btw even on htc website says ddr2

edit : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38384058&postcount=18


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> ROFL.
> 
> If you've even used the Samsung Galaxy S4 you would not say that it's cheap feeling.
> 
> The Galaxy S4 feel premium and has excellent build quality.
> 
> The HTC One uses aluminium which inhibits signal transmission and is very temperature sensitive (when it's cold, the phone feels cold).
> 
> The Galaxy S4 uses polycarbonate which is not temperature sensitive so even on cold days, the phone wont feel cold.


BS. S4 feels cheap as hell. Hardly anything you call "premium"

3) Steel inhibits signal transmission aluminium doesn't. If that is so, then why do they have the antenna on the back? And also if that's true airplanes wouldn't even be able to transmit/rx any radio waves
Just FYI, my phone's back is made from aluminium and doesn't suffer from "Death grip"

4) You think HTC with their tens of years of R&D wouldn't know it? Just FYI, my phone's back is made from aluminium and the phone isn't susceptible to temperature. If that is true it wouldn't be working up on mount fuji @ -20C when i was in japan


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> BS. S4 feels cheap as hell. Hardly anything you call "premium"
> 
> 3) Steel inhibits signal transmission aluminium doesn't. If that is so, then why do they have the antenna on the back? And also if that's true airplanes wouldn't even be able to transmit/rx any radio waves
> Just FYI, my phone's back is made from aluminium and doesn't suffer from "Death grip"
> 
> 4) You think HTC with their tens of years of R&D wouldn't know it? Just FYI, my phone's back is made from aluminium and the phone isn't susceptible to temperature. If that is true it wouldn't be working up on mount fuji @ -20C when i was in japan


Sorry but there are many threads on the Internet that have reported signal and radio problems with HTC smartphones particularly because of the aluminium build:

*Poor signal reception on HTC One (LTE)*
http://support.t-mobile.com/thread/41649?start=0&tstart=0
Quote:


> I got my HTC One on Monday. LOVE the phone, and the HTC Sense interface is not too awful bad; I can live with that.
> 
> What I've found, though, is the aluminum body is causing major reception issues. I live in an area where LTE is available (Phx).


*No signal and Aluminium (Question/Feedback)*
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2152885

*Phone signal using aluminum case*
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=264763
Quote:


> I recently purchased an aluminum case (boxwave, PDair, I think they are all the same) to replace the free case. I love the aluminum case in every way except 1. The cell phone reception is MUCH worse with the phone in the case. I have read others get a 1 bar decrease, but in mildly weak areas (2 bars or less), the aluminum case kills the signal. I have actually missed calls. Even when the signal is OK, the case appears to degrade the sound quality over my Moto HS810 headset.


Quote:


> I'm getting terrible reception in that case, too. The signal improves when I take the phone out of my pocket- so maybe it is the height or other obstructions?
> 
> Hmm. I might have to try a different case.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> BS. S4 feels cheap as hell. Hardly anything you call "premium"
> 
> 3) Steel inhibits signal transmission aluminium doesn't. If that is so, then why do they have the antenna on the back? And also if that's true airplanes wouldn't even be able to transmit/rx any radio waves
> Just FYI, my phone's back is made from aluminium and doesn't suffer from "Death grip"
> 
> 4) You think HTC with their tens of years of R&D wouldn't know it? Just FYI, my phone's back is made from aluminium and the phone isn't susceptible to temperature. If that is true it wouldn't be working up on mount fuji @ -20C when i was in japan


I have the note 2 and it doesn't not feel premium I notice no difference to the iPhone 4 I used to have. While I do love the aluminum unibody of the HTC one I gotta say aluminum dents extremely easily and I doubt the phone would look as new as my note 2 after the torture I've subjected it too








Edit: I should also add that aluminum does indeed hinder signals that's why all the 3g/4g iPads have that black strip on there back something the HTC one is lacking


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I have the note 2 and it doesn't not feel premium I notice no difference to the iPhone 4 I used to have. While I do love the aluminum unibody of the HTC one I gotta say aluminum dents extremely easily and I doubt the phone would look as new as my note 2 after the torture I've subjected it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I should also add that aluminum does indeed hinder signals that's why all the 3g/4g iPads have that black strip on there back something the HTC one is lacking


HTC One(Silver) have white plastic shot into gaps of the aluminium unibody on the back near the antenna zone to help signal, Black ones use black plastic. However how effective those plastic bands are is debatable.



From Anandtech's HTC One review:
Quote:


> *To a large extent, all-metal and phone are an oxymoron*. It goes without saying that a phone requires cellular connectivity to be more than a brick, and sticking antennas inside of an RF opaque metal box isn't an option, therefore an all metal platform necessitates using part of the exterior as the radiator itself. The problem with the exterior is that the device then becomes sensitive to capacitive detuning from contact with the skin, to say nothing of the attenuation from such close proximity with your water-filled appendages. I hopefully don't need to revisit how this has been a problem for other handset manufacturers in the past who were a bit overzealous about pushing industrial design somewhere RF at the time wouldn't allow it to go.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> ..Also the htc one uses DDR3 as well  not sure wher you got it only used DDR2 from....


How about here: HTC One spec on HTC.com
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JEDEC*
> LPDDR3 offers a higher data rate, improved bandwidth and power efficiency, and higher memory densities over its groundbreaking predecessor, LPDDR2. LPDDR3 will preserve the power-efficient features and signaling interface of LPDDR2, allowing for fast clock stop/start, low-power self-refresh, and smart array management


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> They both use DDR3. Failed. Stop trying to diss the HTC One.
> Snapdragon 600 is a SoC meaning every phone that uses APQ8064T uses DDR3


False According to Anandtech: Galaxy S4 actually uses APQ8064AB, not APQ8064T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anandtech*
> Digging through the Galaxy S 4 kernel source we see references to an APQ8064AB part. As a recap, APQ8064 was the first quad-core Krait 200 SoC with no integrated modem, more commonly referred to as Snapdragon S4 Pro. APQ8064T was supposed to be its higher clocked/Krait 300 based successor that ended up with the marketing name Snapdragon 600. *APQ8064AB however is, at this point, unique to the Galaxy S 4 but still carries the Snapdragon 600 marketing name.
> 
> We'll have to keep a close eye on this going forward, but it's clear to me that the Galaxy S 4 is shipping with something different than everyone else who has a Snapdragon 600 at this point.
> *


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Sorry but there are many threads on the Internet that have reported signal and radio problems with HTC smartphones particularly because of the aluminium build:


Poor? How poor? Current aluminium body HTC phones don't suffer from it, how would the HTC One suffer it too? Unless they bungled up?
And yes my phone is truly aluminium on the back. With a dash of premium plastic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> False
> Galaxy S4 actually uses APQ8064AB, not APQ8064T


So you're saying i claimed S4 uses APQ8064T?
I never said S4 uses APQ8064T. I just said APQ8064T uses DDR3 and that's it. Which the HTC one uses, unless someone can prove it's not APQ8064T then it will be DDR3
APQ8064AB is the APQ8064 1.9GHz variant.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> So you're saying i claimed S4 uses APQ8064T?
> I never said S4 uses APQ8064T. *I just said APQ8064T uses DDR3 and that's it. Which the HTC one uses, unless someone can prove it's not APQ8064T then it will be DDR3*
> APQ8064AB is the APQ8064 1.9GHz variant.


If HTC One uses DDR3 like you say it does, why does HTC's own website list it uses DDR2?

Just look at the boxes:

Your argument against this is?


----------



## Koehler

Samsung Galaxy S4 = DDR 3 RAM

HTC One = DDR 2 RAM

Samsung Galaxy S4 wins.

End of debate.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S4 = DDR 3 RAM
> 
> HTC One = DDR 2 RAM
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S4 wins.
> 
> End of debate.


HTC One: Quality metal.

S4: Cheap plastic.

End of debate.

Hey look, I can do that too.









Seriously, you're making the fanboys look civil...


----------



## Sunreeper

Honestly don't understand the point of this argument anymore there both good phones and basically tie with each other depends on what you're looking for people love to criticize that samsungs plastic is cheap but its very strong and people like to criticize something like sense on the htc one they each have there pros and cons we're getting to apple fanboyism here


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> If HTC One uses DDR3 like you say it does, why does HTC's own website list it uses DDR2?
> 
> Just look at the boxes:
> 
> Your argument against this is?


An error in printing? Ask qualcomm themselves. They make the SoCs. They put the RAM on there. It's a DDR3 not a DDR2


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> An error in printing? Ask qualcomm themselves. They make the SoCs. They put the RAM on there. It's a DDR3 not a DDR2


I doubt it's DDR3. The Snap 600 supports UP TO DDR3, but check this out...

http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/HTC+One+Teardown/13494/2
Quote:


> Elpida BA164B1PF 2 GB DDR2 RAM + Qualcomm Snapdragon 600 quad-core 1.7 GHz CPU


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> An error in printing? Ask qualcomm themselves. They make the SoCs. They put the RAM on there. It's a DDR3 not a DDR2


If it is an error in printing why is it on *every single HTC One box*? Why does it say DDR2 on HTC's own website? Why does on every single HTC One review say it is DDR2? Surely HTC aren't that incompetent?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> I doubt it's DDR3. The Snap 600 supports UP TO DDR3, but check this out...
> 
> http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/HTC+One+Teardown/13494/2


Thanks for the info, even more proof that One uses DDR2. Elpidia's own website have 0 information on their LPDDR3 products


----------



## IcedEarth

Why are people even debating this? Who cares?

The results aren't even visible.

You guys need to get out more.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Why are people even debating this? Who cares?
> 
> The results aren't even visible.
> 
> You guys need to get out more.


Performance difference are not that relevant in this case, what matters more is the more power efficient LPDDR3 makes GS4's battery life better than if Samsung used LPDDR2.


----------



## qTAP

s4 is more user friendly imo. cannot stand the power button on the HTC one. on the top LEFT on a pretty big size phone. Deal breaker for me.


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Performance difference are not that relevant in this case, what matters more is the more power efficient LPDDR3 makes GS4's battery life better.


The bigger battery makes the difference.

To be fair, both phones have amazing battery life.

I love my brother's GS4 but hate the over saturated colours. Everything just looks childish.

I love my One but I hate the position of the power button.

With these two phones I think the very last thing we should be debating is performance and battery life. In my humble opinion.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Performance difference are not that relevant in this case, what matters more is the more power efficient LPDDR3 makes GS4's battery life better.


Not true. The S4 standby battery life is longer in proportion to the battery size. Runtime is similar


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> The bigger battery makes the difference.
> 
> To be fair, both phones have amazing battery life.
> 
> I love my brother's GS4 but hate the over saturated colours. Everything just looks childish.
> 
> I love my One but I hate the position of the power button.
> 
> With these two phones I think the very last thing we should be debating is performance and battery life. In my humble opinion.


Over saturated colours only appears with the default & dynamic screen modes, with the Professional Photo or Movie mode the colors are just fine.

Not talking about GS4 vs HTC One battery life difference, only that using the more power efficient LPDDR3 over LPDDR2 improves a phone's battery life overall.


----------



## DaveLT

Oh please. Web browsing is more important. Does S4 get that? NO. And also GSMArena is just one-of-a-kind. They ARE the last website i will even look at for reviews.


----------



## sherlock

Having owned both phones(HTC One for a week, exchanged for the GS4 last Sunday), *HTC One is a great phone*. Unfortunately I needed zoomable daylight pictures(that doesn't look fuzzy on a 1440p monitor) from my phone and 4MP just doesn't cut it, aside from that various quirks about the One also bothered me(smaller screen & larger bezels, mediocre battery life compared to GS4 for me) so I made the switch. Aside from the stereo speakers on the One I haven't missed any other thing.


----------



## ViperSB1

Watching you guys bicker back and forth is really disappointing. Both phones have their positives and negatives and comes down to user preference. I like the HTC One better but some may go the other way. Grow up and stop measuring your penis size. LMAO!


----------



## Chris13002

This other guy at a party had the HTC One, and it was almost like a confrontation... Then we just gave each other phones their props with our geek talk...

http://www.engadget.com/2013/06/01/htc-one-android-4-2-2-update/

Loving my S4 on a custom debloated rom, even with Touchwiz it's been great... Especially the battery now. The Gallery still takes a while to load up unfortunately...


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> The bigger battery makes the difference.
> 
> To be fair, both phones have amazing battery life.
> 
> I love my brother's GS4 but hate the over saturated colours. Everything just looks childish.
> 
> I love my One but I hate the position of the power button.
> 
> With these two phones I think the very last thing we should be debating is performance and battery life. In my humble opinion.


Actually the 1080p resolution and 5 inch screen real estate makes the Galaxy S4 look much more mature compared to earlier versions of the Galaxy series.

And yes the Galaxy S4 has much better battery life than the HTC One.


----------



## DaveLT

I do web browsing all the time, Is it better for web browsing? Don't be an arse.
Everyone's on their phones all the time surfing the net so the S4 will be better? Jesus christ. You mock the One to no end. Deciding to support your S4 all the way and calling it a "better buy"
It's people like you that make me hate samsung fanboys


----------



## ViperSB1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I do web browsing all the time, Is it better for web browsing? Don't be an arse.
> Everyone's on their phones all the time surfing the net so the S4 will be better? Jesus christ. You mock the One to no end. Deciding to support your S4 all the way and calling it a "better buy"
> It's people like you that make me hate samsung fanboys


Agreed, looking at that chart I would not call that "much better battery life." Talk and Video times are only different by about 15 minutes but the One shows over an hour more web browsing. I think the picture/chart is stupid but it's just funny that he said that and then posted an image that pretty much invalidates his own comment. LOL
I'm a bit confused where GSMArena gets the "Endurance rating" from? They are almost the same yet the S4 gets 63H and the One 48h... I don't see the logic there. I am pretty sure GSMA is biased to the S4 though, after all it's pretty much the ONLY site that I have seen claim the S4 screen is better in daylight... in opposition of EVERY other review I have seen..


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViperSB1*
> 
> Agreed, looking at that chart I would not call that "much better battery life." Talk and Video times are only different by about 15 minutes but the One shows over an hour more web browsing. I think the picture/chart is stupid but it's just funny that he said that and then posted an image that pretty much invalidates his own comment. LOL
> I'm a bit confused where GSMArena gets the "Endurance rating" from? They are almost the same yet the S4 gets 63H and the One 48h... I don't see the logic there. I am pretty sure GSMA is biased to the S4 though, after all it's pretty much the ONLY site that I have seen claim the S4 screen is better in daylight... in opposition of EVERY other review I have seen..


It's probably alluding to stand by time I reckon.

During operation they both seem even (other than the web browsing)....it just seems to me that if you put a GSIV in your office drawer and never turn the screen on, it will last 63hrs....an extremely useful feature some might say. I love not using my expensive gadgets.









Battery life on both phones is absolutely fine, anyone who argues otherwise clearly has some sort of agenda. I don't even see why it's up for discussion.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> It's probably alluding to stand by time I reckon.
> 
> During operation they both seem even (other than the web browsing)....it just seems to me that if you put a GSIV in your office drawer and never turn the screen on, it will last 63hrs....an extremely useful feature some might say. I love not using my expensive gadgets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battery life on both phones is absolutely fine, anyone who argues otherwise clearly has some sort of agenda. I don't even see why it's up for discussion.


GS4 results with final firmware are different from the one he posted.



vs



Having used both phones, battery life on both phones is fine.


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Having used both phones, battery life on both phones is fine.


Indeed.










Just the other day I re-installed Windows 8 on my PC, and my TP-Link wireless receiver driver disc did not have W8 drivers...so I needed to access the internet to download them, but the internet on my PC wouldn't work.









I ended up downloading them on my phone, transferring them onto my PC and then updating the drivers that way.

That's how amazing phones are these days, so anyone who's defending either of these phones with a passion should take a step back and realise just how ridiculously autonomous both of these handsets are.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the other day I re-installed Windows 8 on my PC, and my TP-Link wireless receiver driver disc did not have W8 drivers...so I needed to access the internet to download them, but the internet on my PC wouldn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up downloading them on my phone, transferring them onto my PC and then updating the drivers that way.
> 
> That's how amazing phones are these days, so anyone who's defending either of these phones with a passion should take a step back and realise just how ridiculously autonomous both of these handsets are.


Concur, this thread need to get away from the "ZOMG cheap plastic" or "ZOMG no SD slot" talk and realize that both phones great. In the end the buying decision just comes down to personal preference/usage models due to HTC and Samsung take very different approaches to nearly every aspect of their flagship smartphones


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I do web browsing all the time, Is it better for web browsing? Don't be an arse.
> Everyone's on their phones all the time surfing the net so the S4 will be better? Jesus christ. You mock the One to no end. Deciding to support your S4 all the way and calling it a "better buy"
> It's people like you that make me hate samsung fanboys


That is hilarious coming from you you're the one who was calling people "Samsung sheep" you sound like a pretty huge fanboy yourself. Before you bash me I'll say that I LIKE THE ONE BETTER THAN THE S4.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> That is hilarious coming from you you're the one who was calling people "Samsung sheep" you sound like a pretty huge fanboy yourself. Before you bash me I'll say that I LIKE THE ONE BETTER THAN THE S4.


Jeez. I don't like either of the phones anyway


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Having used both phones, battery life on both phones is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the other day I re-installed Windows 8 on my PC, and my TP-Link wireless receiver driver disc did not have W8 drivers...so I needed to access the internet to download them, but the internet on my PC wouldn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up downloading them on my phone, transferring them onto my PC and then updating the drivers that way.
> 
> That's how amazing phones are these days, so anyone who's defending either of these phones with a passion should take a step back and realise just how ridiculously autonomous both of these handsets are.
Click to expand...

Why? could have skipped a step and plugged in your phone to use it as a WiFi card. It's Plug'n'Play drivers are good enough for that.


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Why? could have skipped a step and plugged in your phone to use it as a WiFi card. It's Plug'n'Play drivers are good enough for that.


I tried.

It said I needed HTC Sync Manager installed on my PC to enable the tethering...I didn't have that program, I would have needed have downloaded it from HTC's website.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Why? could have skipped a step and plugged in your phone to use it as a WiFi card. It's Plug'n'Play drivers are good enough for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried.
> 
> It said I needed HTC Sync Manager installed on my PC to enable the tethering...I didn't have that program, I would have needed have downloaded it from HTC's website.
Click to expand...

Huh... Well it works in Linux anyway, Guess I'm just used to how my rooted Inspire does it.


----------



## ViperSB1

Something I am excited about is the fact that current HTC One owners will likely be able to go stock Android in the near future, likely sometime after they release the HTC One Google verion I assume. Not sure how HTC will implement it though. I have never used stock Android on a phone but I am excited to try it. I actually like Sense 5 and BlinkFeed has really grown on me so not sure if I would want to switch. Also cant wait for 4.2.2 as I really want those notification screen toggles.


----------



## LukaTCE

Why u recomend htc one if galaxy s4 have better screen and web browser is way faster (htc one can be faster only becouse some ppl disable flash)


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> Why u recomend htc one if galaxy s4 have better screen and web browser is way faster (htc one can be faster only becouse some ppl disable flash)


If I had to give just one reason, and it had to be related to your post, I'd say it's because if you are outside, the S4's screen sucks in terms of visibility.

The fact you call it "better", without qualifying reasons, means you don't actually know about both phones. The One's screen is significantly brighter, and the difference is easy out in the sun.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If I had to give just one reason, and it had to be related to your post, I'd say it's because if you are outside, the S4's screen sucks in terms of visibility.
> 
> The fact you call it "better", with qualifying reasons, means you don't actually know about both phones. The One's screen is significantly brighter, and the difference is easy out in the sun.


Yupp you're right my note 2 absolutely sucks on a very sunny day


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If I had to give just one reason, and it had to be related to your post, I'd say it's because if you are outside, the S4's screen sucks in terms of visibility.
> 
> The fact you call it "better", without qualifying reasons, means you don't actually know about both phones. The One's screen is significantly brighter, and the difference is easy out in the sun.


Performance in sunlight is only part of the story, not to mention in direct sunlight the One's more reflective screen produce a brighter glare which subtracts from its visibility.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Yupp you're right my note 2 absolutely sucks on a very sunny day


Note 2 is very weak in the Sun, its max brightness is only 240 nits(even less than GS3's 277nits), GS4 is at 319nits max in dynamic mode. While that is not in the same league as a HTC One(456 nits max), it is not that bad in the sun. I have used both phones in the sun, while GS4 is not as visible as max brightness HTC One, the difference is not a game changer. (All brightness data from Anandtech).



I wouldn't say GS4 have a better display, but One's is not clearly superior either(Smaller,Sun Glare, and AMOLED's blacks are better than LCD, especially in dark places). This again depend on usage model & the environment. If I had to choose I'd take GS4 only because it is bigger and have less bezel.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Performance in sunlight is only part of the story, not to mention in direct sunlight the One's more reflective screen produce a brighter glare which subtracts from its visibility.
> Note 2 is very weak in the Sun, its max brightness is only 240 nits(even less than GS3's 277nits), GS4 is at 319nits max in dynamic mode. While that is not in the same league as a HTC One(456 nits max), it is not that bad in the sun. I have used both phones in the sun, while GS4 is not as visible as max brightness HTC One, the difference is not a game changer. (All brightness data from Anandtech).
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say GS4 have a better display, but One's is not clearly superior either(Smaller,Sun Glare, and AMOLED's blacks are better than LCD, especially in dark places). This again depend on usage model & the environment. If I had to choose I'd take GS4 only because it is bigger and have less bezel.


There are much more important criteria for displays.

The most important criteria is contrast. *The Samsung Galaxy S4's Super AMOLED display has infinite contrast, which is the best possible contrast you can have on a display.*

The Samsung Galaxy S4 also has the best black levels, superior viewing angles and more vibrant colors.

The HTC One only beats the Galaxy S4 in brightness and I still think the Galaxy S4 performs great in sunlight.

Brightness isn't important for me.


----------



## IcedEarth

How can you have infinite contrast? That's impossible to prove, since there is an infinite amount of variations that you need to test and verify.

Have you tested and verified this infinite amount of variations, sir?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> How can you have infinite contrast? That's impossible to prove, since there is an infinite amount of variations that you need to test and verify.
> 
> Have you tested and verified this infinite amount of variations, sir?


*The brightness/luminance of Blacks on AMOLED is 0*, thus the contrast ratio is infinity due to division by zero.
Quote:


> The contrast ratio is a property of a display system, *defined as the ratio of the luminance of the brightest color (white) to that of the darkest color (black) that the system is capable of producing.*


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

personally, I think the real deal breaker in the non-removable battery, even though I'd actually prefer to buy the HTC One excluding the battery issue. Bummer


----------



## Chris13002

How are the HTC One users liking their camera?

Here are a few taken from my S4 - pretty amazing...
HDR and DOF...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Macro...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DaveLT

Compare night shots. That's where the money is on HTC One ... we all long complained about phone cameras about being poor in low-light performance and now when HTC wants to set it straight samsung lovers knock it for having only 4MP


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> How are the HTC One users liking their camera?
> 
> Here are a few taken from my S4 - pretty amazing...
> HDR and DOF...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macro...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Showing off that 13mp camera, you should be ashamed, or should you?

What's funny is that Nokia lumia, or whatever it is claimed to have the best low light camera, from that commercial. Wonder what's better, the one or the Nokia? My monies on the one.

tappin from a N E X U S


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Showing off that 13mp camera, you should be ashamed, or should you?
> 
> What's funny is that Nokia lumia, or whatever it is claimed to have the best low light camera, from that commercial. Wonder what's better, the one or the Nokia? My monies on the one.
> 
> tappin from a N E X U S


You can see HTC One's Camera reviewed against Lumina 920's Camera in low light conditions here by Anandtech, result is a tie.
Quote:


> The Lumia 920 and One are pretty darn close when it comes right down to it, and both easily outclass the iPhone 5 and the rest of the Android landscape in dark settings. The One is slightly noisier than the Lumia 920 in some of these, and it took me a while to figure out why that was.
> 
> In auto mode, the Lumia 920 pushes its OIS further with longer 0.3 second exposures, while the One maxes out at 1/7s (0.143 s) and a higher ISO. I took all these comparison photos before discovering the awesomeness that is Night Mode on the One, which enables the One to push out to 0.3 seconds as well with ISO 800 as the maximum, essentially matching the Lumia 920.


The Camera on Lumina 925(the one in the commerical) might be even better.
Quote:


> However, it gets one up on the Lumia 920, using a 6-part lens rather than a 5-part one, gaining an extra glass element. Nokia claims to have improved the software algorithms that deal with low light noise reduction too.
> Read more at http://www.trustedreviews.com/nokia-lumia-925_Mobile-Phone_review#BhmTpEaTRVjGBSkM.99


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Compare night shots. That's where the money is on HTC One ... we all long complained about phone cameras about being poor in low-light performance and now when HTC wants to set it straight samsung lovers knock it for having only 4MP


Your fanboyism is showing again


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Compare night shots. That's where the money is on HTC One ... we all long complained about phone cameras about being poor in low-light performance and now when HTC wants to set it straight samsung lovers knock it for having only 4MP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your fanboyism is showing again
Click to expand...

Ya I'm not sure where (at least on OCN) anyone is knocking the One for having a 4MP camera... It's fairly common knowledge that the One does better in low light and the S4 better in day, it hasn't even really been an argument point.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Compare night shots. That's where the money is on HTC One ... we all long complained about phone cameras about being poor in low-light performance and now when HTC wants to set it straight samsung lovers knock it for having only 4MP


Says the guy who attacks every Samsung user or comment on this thread...








I only asked how they are liking their camera's... Not attacking anyone/thing like you do with more than half my posts.
here... took these last night just for you...









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Enough noise for you?


----------



## Chris13002

Having such a device, one that does a countless number of things that the iPhone cannot, is enough for me, including the amazing camera, which both devices are... I seriously do not use my point and shoot anymore...
Another thing I am jealous about on the HTC One that we don't really talk about is the 720p 60FPS camera capabilities... The Galaxy S 4 has a 'slow motion' feature that only offers 1/2, 1/4 and 1/8th camera speeds, but it records at a relatively lower resolution to how slow you want it to record and IMO I don't like it... It still automatically outputs the video to the usual 24 or 30fps just played a lot slower, and i'd prefer the native high FPS capture...
Another one of my biggest issues with my S4 is the *HEADPHONE VOLUME NOTIFICATION WARNING!!!* I absolutely hated this since day one and have not even been able to get rid of it rooted, and on a custom rom (based on the original rom but mostly debloated)... If you are listening with the screen off, and try turning the volume up, it TURNS ON THE PHONE and gives the prompt to accept the higher listening levels... and this threashold by default is set pretty low to begin with...

edit* just got rid of it...


----------



## paras

I love the HTC one feel. I mean the feel of swyping on this wonderful screen and the feel of metal is like nothing else and I also have a note 2 and love it too but HTC is just awesome

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> When you upgrade your phone you are no longer grandfathered in, that's how it is now, you no like go to t mobile. It's all about tiered data plans now, no more unlimited no matter how much you moan and groan. Save up and buy a phone out right to keep unlimited.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


I upgraded my 3GS to a i717 note and they grandfathered my unlimited data plan


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> When you upgrade your phone you are no longer grandfathered in, that's how it is now, you no like go to t mobile. It's all about tiered data plans now, no more unlimited no matter how much you moan and groan. Save up and buy a phone out right to keep unlimited.
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> 
> 
> I upgraded my 3GS to a i717 note and they grandfathered my unlimited data plan
Click to expand...

Did you get a new plan, or did you buy the phone outright?


----------



## CravinR1

I upgraded my phone and they mailed it to me and I activated it. So added 2 years to my contract but kept my unlimited data

This month I changed my plan from 700 family talk to a single line with 450 minutes and kept my unlimited data


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I upgraded my phone and they mailed it to me and I activated it. So added 2 years to my contract but kept my unlimited data
> 
> This month I changed my plan from 700 family talk to a single line with 450 minutes and kept my unlimited data


Awesome. Wish AT&T was that nice when i was upgrading from a Pantech Link to an Inspire 4G.


----------



## CravinR1

I also get unlimited 4G data and I talked to the guy when I was changing my plan to a single line and he let me keep 5000 roll over minutes (only supposed to get 450 roll over)


----------



## sWaY20

http://www.droid-life.com/2013/06/04/deal-official-samsung-s-view-flip-cover-and-regular-flip-cover-available-for-less-than-10-on-amazon/

Wouldnt pass this up if i had a gs4


----------



## Triniboi82

Really enjoying the GS IV, however I find the battery discharges really quickly even when powersaving mode is on, I've even been using battery widget reborn's night mode but it still drains really quickly imo. Fully charged last night from around 11pm by this morning I was already down to 82%.

Also it gets insanely hot when playing games, so hot that if I receive a call during a game the earpiece is scorching. Other than those things it's a great phone, I may need to try a custom rom and see if that helps atall.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Really enjoying the GS IV, however I find the battery discharges really quickly even when powersaving mode is on, I've even been using battery widget reborn's night mode but it still drains really quickly imo. Fully charged last night from around 11pm by this morning I was already down to 82%.
> 
> Also it gets insanely hot when playing games, so hot that if I receive a call during a game the earpiece is scorching. Other than those things it's a great phone, I may need to try a custom rom and see if that helps atall.


That is a lot worse than my battery life(with power saving mode off) and I did nothing other than disabling all the Smart & Air features, Dial tone/touch sound/screen lock sound/haptic feedback etc, also set Widgets to not update between 10pm & 8am. Standby battery life are amazing on this phone( 1% every 2 hours). Haven't had the phone get uncomfortably hot.

I would go through the Battery page or Install Gsam battery monitor to see if you are running any app that is draining battery life quickly(Facebook comes to mind) or have trouble with wakelocks.

Did a 80% discharge on this phone last Sunday, 8hr 46min of Video playback on max brightness(dynamic mode):


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Really enjoying the GS IV, however I find the battery discharges really quickly even when powersaving mode is on, I've even been using battery widget reborn's night mode but it still drains really quickly imo. Fully charged last night from around 11pm by this morning I was already down to 82%.
> 
> Also it gets insanely hot when playing games, so hot that if I receive a call during a game the earpiece is scorching. Other than those things it's a great phone, I may need to try a custom rom and see if that helps atall.


Phone getting hot is normal, even more normal while playing games. You might have a wakelock issue, some all waking up your phone from deep sleep constantly. Download wakelock detector and see if you can find what's waking up your phone. Download battery guru too, it's only for phones with snapdragon processors too.

tappin from a N E X U S


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> http://www.droid-life.com/2013/06/04/deal-official-samsung-s-view-flip-cover-and-regular-flip-cover-available-for-less-than-10-on-amazon/
> 
> Wouldnt pass this up if i had a gs4


Thanks and +rep for this find... I just ordered one...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> How are the HTC One users liking their camera?
> 
> Here are a few taken from my S4 - pretty amazing...
> HDR and DOF...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macro...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I am sure both are amazing, I have the htc one and this is one of my better shots (although I have not taken many, this was just a quick pic by me


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am sure both are amazing, I have the htc one and this is one of my better shots (although I have not taken many, this was just a quick pic by me


Very very nice! Made my pictures look bland lol... You didn't even have to attack me about it








Pics like that really impress me and shows how photography is not only the device, but also the person taking the photos... +rep


----------



## sWaY20

Thats actually a really nice picture.


----------



## HPE1000

I forgot I took some panoramic pictures today, they were of rather boring scenery but I guess it turned out okay









And here is another picture I took that I liked


----------



## Chris13002

^^^ Is that the full size panorama? If so then I wouldn't bother with Panorama shots... Good job with the regular photos though...

I had to use Google drive to upload since this site and imageshack say these panorama images are too big...
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_EOuDeOnDcoQVg0Ml9XVjNON1k/edit?usp=sharing
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_EOuDeOnDcoUkRkWkZ6dGVMZjg/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> Says the guy who attacks every Samsung user or comment on this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough noise for you?


That's quite alot of noise there but it's pretty good anyway. Just in case you don't know, earlier on in the thread somebody knocked the HTC One for having ONLY 4MP. (And therefore inferior daylight captures) And it's not just here either.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> That's quite alot of noise there but it's pretty good anyway. Just in case you don't know, earlier on in the thread somebody knocked the HTC One for having ONLY 4MP. (And therefore inferior daylight captures) And it's not just here either.


That doesn't change the fact that you accuse everybody of being a fanboy while you're being the biggest fanboy of them all. Only one person said then however in your previous statement you made it look like everybody who had a Samsung phone was knocking it for its camera


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> ^^^ Is that the full size panorama? If so then I wouldn't bother with Panorama shots... Good job with the regular photos though...
> 
> I had to use Google drive to upload since this site and imageshack say these panorama images are too big...
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_EOuDeOnDcoQVg0Ml9XVjNON1k/edit?usp=sharing
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_EOuDeOnDcoUkRkWkZ6dGVMZjg/edit?usp=sharing


Not sure what you mean, it is a 8620x1106 panorama, I took it with the camera horizontally, it cut me off a little early, it could have gone even wider.

To see the pictures I uploaded in full size you nave to right click and choose open image in new tab, not sure if you knew or not.

I don't think it turned out amazing, next time I am walking on the beach I might give it a proper try but, yeah.

Nice pictures btw, the grass and sky sure pop.


----------



## HPE1000

If I was steady and everything the panorama probably would have looked better, I took that after playing 18 holes of disc golf and having a meltdown at the end where I popped a blood vessel in my finger and was no longer able to play well. Pretty much I was +3 at the 11th hole(after that my finger messed up) and finished +14 on the 18th and final hole. I should have had a +5 or so and I was throwing stuff and screaming when I was done (when I took the picture







)


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lot worse than my battery life(with power saving mode off) and I did nothing other than disabling all the Smart & Air features, Dial tone/touch sound/screen lock sound/haptic feedback etc, also set Widgets to not update between 10pm & 8am. Standby battery life are amazing on this phone( 1% every 2 hours). Haven't had the phone get uncomfortably hot.
> 
> I would go through the Battery page or Install Gsam battery monitor to see if you are running any app that is draining battery life quickly(Facebook comes to mind) or have trouble with wakelocks.
> 
> Did a 80% discharge on this phone last Sunday, 8hr 46min of Video playback on max brightness(dynamic mode):


Well I do have the same things disabled as you except Dial tone/touch sound/screen lock sound, did a check in the battery monitor & it appears the *media server* maybe what's causing the drain. Currently reading up on it, I'll install Gsam as well, thanks. The battery life actually started off pretty good but after rooting & installing apps/music this started happening. Don't even have that much apps anyway or music. BTW I barely use the FB app, more whatsapp/viber but I usually kill the process when I'm thru with it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Phone getting hot is normal, even more normal while playing games. You might have a wakelock issue, some all waking up your phone from deep sleep constantly. Download wakelock detector and see if you can find what's waking up your phone. Download battery guru too, it's only for phones with snapdragon processors too.
> 
> tappin from a N E X U S


Nope this isn't the normal lukewarm feeling, it got extremely hot by the earpiece, was playing D-Day at the time for maybe 10mins, then a call came in & it was sooo friggin hot I couldn't put it to my ear. Maybe it was that particular game that caused it. Got the octa core so I'll try Gsam but will look into wakelock as well. Thanks guys


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lot worse than my battery life(with power saving mode off) and I did nothing other than disabling all the Smart & Air features, Dial tone/touch sound/screen lock sound/haptic feedback etc, also set Widgets to not update between 10pm & 8am. Standby battery life are amazing on this phone( 1% every 2 hours). Haven't had the phone get uncomfortably hot.
> 
> I would go through the Battery page or Install Gsam battery monitor to see if you are running any app that is draining battery life quickly(Facebook comes to mind) or have trouble with wakelocks.
> 
> Did a 80% discharge on this phone last Sunday, 8hr 46min of Video playback on max brightness(dynamic mode):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I do have the same things disabled as you except Dial tone/touch sound/screen lock sound, did a check in the battery monitor & it appears the *media server* maybe what's causing the drain. Currently reading up on it, I'll install Gsam as well, thanks. The battery life actually started off pretty good but after rooting & installing apps/music this started happening. Don't even have that much apps anyway or music. BTW I barely use the FB app, more whatsapp/viber but I usually kill the process when I'm thru with it.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Phone getting hot is normal, even more normal while playing games. You might have a wakelock issue, some all waking up your phone from deep sleep constantly. Download wakelock detector and see if you can find what's waking up your phone. Download battery guru too, it's only for phones with snapdragon processors too.
> 
> tappin from a N E X U S
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope this isn't the normal lukewarm feeling, it got extremely hot by the earpiece, was playing D-Day at the time for maybe 10mins, then a call came in & it was sooo friggin hot I couldn't put it to my ear. Maybe it was that particular game that caused it. Got the octa core so I'll try Gsam but will look into wakelock as well. Thanks guys
Click to expand...

Your playing a game on your phone with no cooling, it's using the gpu, so it gets hot. Does the gpu on your comp get lukewarm when playing a game, nope...it gets hot. My nexus 10 gets freaking hot when I play games, I don't really play on my phone but I have and it gets hot as well.

tappin from a N E X U S


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> That's quite alot of noise there but it's pretty good anyway. Just in case you don't know, earlier on in the thread somebody knocked the HTC One for having ONLY 4MP. (And therefore inferior daylight captures) And it's not just here either.


Thanks, and that means a lot coming from you...
This thread wouldn't be the same without you...
+rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Not sure what you mean, it is a 8620x1106 panorama, I took it with the camera horizontally, it cut me off a little early, it could have gone even wider.
> 
> To see the pictures I uploaded in full size you nave to right click and choose open image in new tab, not sure if you knew or not.
> 
> I don't think it turned out amazing, next time I am walking on the beach I might give it a proper try but, yeah.
> 
> Nice pictures btw, the grass and sky sure pop.


Haha I am ******ed, and this is basic web browsing 101... I thought Google Chrome always had a clickable link if the image wasn't in full size - or resized at all...








Not bad for the panoramas... I tried searching for more images and thought they were always just small, but I am glad I saw this and retract my previous statements about HTC One's Panoramas...
Even with 4MP, the image is more than enough to fill up my 1080p screen... Seeing those images make me know that I could actually use that camera as my point and shoot replacement if I had made that choice...

off topic: I finally got Google Wallet to work on my AT&T Galaxy S 4(i337), something I could never do with my AT&T Galaxy S II (i777)


----------



## lolwatpear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViperSB1*
> 
> Something I am excited about is the fact that current HTC One owners will likely be able to go stock Android in the near future, likely sometime after they release the HTC One Google verion I assume. Not sure how HTC will implement it though. I have never used stock Android on a phone but I am excited to try it. I actually like Sense 5 and BlinkFeed has really grown on me so not sure if I would want to switch. Also cant wait for 4.2.2 as I really want those notification screen toggles.


do you know if current s4 users can get stock adroid from google eventually?


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolwatpear*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ViperSB1*
> 
> Something I am excited about is the fact that current HTC One owners will likely be able to go stock Android in the near future, likely sometime after they release the HTC One Google verion I assume. Not sure how HTC will implement it though. I have never used stock Android on a phone but I am excited to try it. I actually like Sense 5 and BlinkFeed has really grown on me so not sure if I would want to switch. Also cant wait for 4.2.2 as I really want those notification screen toggles.
> 
> 
> 
> do you know if current s4 users can get stock adroid from google eventually?
Click to expand...

They can already get it from rooting and flashing a stock Rom, no need to wait. Once it does come out it'll be way easier though.

tappin from a N E X U S


----------



## CravinR1

Samsung does the Nexus 10 and their phones are not stock android.

Stock android (and the fast releases) are reserved for nexus branded devices not all lines in a manufacturer which does the nuexus


----------



## lolwatpear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> They can already get it from rooting and flashing a stock Rom, no need to wait. Once it does come out it'll be way easier though.
> 
> tappin from a N E X U S


Thanks, I realize that, but I'd rather get it straight from google. So besides being unlocked, a nexus s4 (and htc one) will be no different than one from a phone company (with the exception of logos)?


----------



## PinzaC55

Isn't it funny that, when talking about the S4 or HTC1, nobody mentions the Iphone 5 any more?


----------



## CravinR1

I liked the S3 better than the iPhone 5

...


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Isn't it funny that, when talking about the S4 or HTC1, nobody mentions the Iphone 5 any more?


Don't try to start arguments, go start a fire somewhere else.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Isn't it funny that, when talking about the S4 or HTC1, nobody mentions the Iphone 5 any more?


Why would they, it's not in the same league as any of these phones imo.

tappin from a N E X U S


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## HPE1000

Are you freaking serious?!?! It comes with those speakers? Mine didn't even come with the knock off beats by dre earbuds that I saw in all the unboxings...


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Don't try to start arguments, go start a fire somewhere else.


I am not trying to start an argument, just passing a comment which occurred to me.


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Are you freaking serious?!?! It comes with those speakers? Mine didn't even come with the knock off beats by dre earbuds that I saw in all the unboxings...


I would have loved that little boom box for when I'm in the kitchen. It's a shame mine didn't come with it.

It's strange that yours didn't come with the earbuds though, they're standard with the HTC One...unless you bought it open box?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> I am not trying to start an argument, just passing a comment which occurred to me.


My apologies then, sometimes when I read posts like yours I just assume sometimes trying to bate the mass OCN Android community.

Simply put, iPhone's are not welcomed by the majority of this community, which is probably the main driver behind it not being discussed.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> I would have loved that little boom box for when I'm in the kitchen. It's a shame mine didn't come with it.
> 
> It's strange that yours didn't come with the earbuds though, they're standard with the HTC One...unless you bought it open box?


It was brand new, it seems that tmobile does not include them.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Just bought the HTC One at AT&T. I have always been a bit skidish on buying HTC in the past but seeing all the great reviews for it, and the fact that the two speakers are in front (which really got my curiosity running wild), I decided to get it. I was standing in the store for 20 mins. while waiting for an attendant to call my name out and I went from the S4, to the Note 2, to the LGOGPro, to the Xperia z and back to the One. That took me all of 5 mins. I was hooked and convinced. Just holding it in my hands told me that this was something different and special. I moved over ti the One from the LGOG (which I liked - Now it belongs to the wifey).

Once I got home and started to play with it... I was delighted.


----------



## gooface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*
> 
> Just bought the HTC One at AT&T. I have always been a bit skidish on buying HTC in the past but seeing all the great reviews for it, and the fact that the two speakers are in front (which really got my curiosity running wild), I decided to get it. I was standing in the store for 20 mins. while waiting for an attendant to call my name out and I went from the S4, to the Note 2, to the LGOGPro, to the Xperia z and back to the One. That took me all of 5 mins. I was hooked and convinced. Just holding it in my hands told me that this was something different and special. I moved over ti the One from the LGOG (which I liked - Now it belongs to the wifey).
> 
> Once I got home and started to play with it... I was delighted.


Go get your phone rooted, and go to this thread and you will love it even more!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2183023

also I guess S-off is possible now:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2314582


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> Go get your phone rooted, and go to this thread and you will love it even more!
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2183023
> 
> also I guess S-off is possible now:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2314582


I was just thinking about coming back to the computer after eating to precisely look for rooting info when I see your comment to my post. +Rep for reading my mind so accurately!

Thanks...


----------



## SMK

Liked the S4 a bit better over the One.

I think many people felt the same. Which is why they're putting the One on sale...

The whole touchwhiz vs sense argument is moot when you can ditch them for a multitude of custom ROMs.

It's ok Dave, It's just a phone...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Samsung does the Nexus 10 and their phones are not stock android.
> 
> Stock android (and the fast releases) are reserved for nexus branded devices not all lines in a manufacturer which does the nuexus


Times are changing

http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/15/4333716/galaxy-s4-stock-android-google-io-2013


----------



## sherlock

BTW, I found a good website with 2160X1920 Wallpapers, should help those having trouble finding FHD scrolling wallpapers: http://www.mygalaxys4wallpaper.com/gallery.php?gallery_id=21_Space&paging=0

Just Updated my GS4 home screen:


----------



## HPE1000

2160x1920?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 2160x1920?


The screen on these phones are 1080X1920, 2160X1920 makes them great scrolling wallpapers(with custom launcher such as Nova) for that resolution since it is twice as wide, If your launcher don't support scrolling wallpaper then the automatic crop would drop it down to 1080X1920.

Also this thread in XDA : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2313566&page=2, it is for GS4 wallpapers but good for any 1080X1920 phone.


----------



## HPE1000

ah I was wondering


----------



## sWaY20

Dat clutter!!! Minimalist nightmare...

tappin from a N E X U S


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Dat clutter!!! Minimalist nightmare...
> 
> tappin from a N E X U S


I prefer having all apps I use on one page, lol







Plus I used 130% icon size, with default icon size it wouldn't seem as cluttered but I don't really care.


----------



## HPE1000

I am a neat freak, just put all the freaking icons on the screen to the right or left and problem solved..


----------



## sherlock

Just rearranged mine:



Left, Home & Right.


----------



## sWaY20

Not a gs4, but I like an organized, clean phone. I think my icons are at 70%.










tappin from a N E X U S


----------



## sherlock

My third rearrangement,there are still things I prefer to access immediately without scrolling, so I left them on home page.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Just rearranged mine:
> 
> 
> 
> Left, Home & Right.


Wow that makes me cringe. I actually forgot what it's like without folders.



That's the entirety of everything. App drawer doesn't scroll and the only other home page is to the right, which is completely dedicated to email.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Wow that makes me cringe. I actually forgot what it's like without folders.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the entirety of everything. App drawer doesn't scroll and the only other home page is to the right, which is completely dedicated to email.


That's what it looked like last night.

This is what is now


Still Cringing?

App drawer


Don't have a use for folders when I use so few apps, I hide apps I already have on home screen or don't use at all.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Wow that makes me cringe. I actually forgot what it's like without folders.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the entirety of everything. App drawer doesn't scroll and the only other home page is to the right, which is completely dedicated to email.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what it looked like last night.
> 
> This is what is now
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Still Cringing?*
> 
> App drawer
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have a use for folders when I use so few apps, I hide apps I already have on home screen or don't use at all.
Click to expand...

Yes.

It's better, but it's just not the same. I cringe just going back to my OneX+.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> It's better, but it's just not the same. I cringe just going back to my OneX+.


Sense 5's Drawer Folders are nice, but in Nova Launcher you can make both Drawer Folders & Groups.








Sure I could move things on from the other two home screens into the App drawer and place them in folders, but that takes longer to get to and would be wasting my 2160X1920 Scrollable wallpaper.


----------



## PrototypeT800

Ordered a HTC One a few days ago but it seems I am already getting some buyers remorse after reading around a bit more. Really starting to question if the Galaxy S4 is just the better phone overall. Hopefully when I actually have some time to use it my opinion will change.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrototypeT800*
> 
> Ordered a HTC One a few days ago but it seems I am already getting some buyers remorse after reading around a bit more. Really starting to question if the Galaxy S4 is just the better phone overall. Hopefully when I actually have some time to use it my opinion will change.


I switched to GS4 after using the HTC One for a week, reasons being:

1. I needed to take detailed photos during the day and view them on a 1440p monitor, One's 4MP don't provide enough details for zooming in.
2. One's Standyby Battery life & Video playback battery life are both inferior to GS4, which means with my usage pattern its battery life is worse.
3. GS4's screen is larger & have less bezel.
4. I preferred the Galaxy S series button layout.

Still I don't think either phone is better overall, it is all about which one is *better for you* based on your preference and usage pattern.


----------



## PrototypeT800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> I switched to GS4 after using the HTC One for a week, reasons being:
> 
> 1. I needed to take detailed photos during the day and view them on a 1440p monitor, One's 4MP don't provide enough details for zooming in.
> 2. One's Standyby Battery life & Video playback battery life are both inferior to GS4, which means with my usage pattern its battery life is worse.
> 3. GS4's screen is larger & have less bezel.
> 4. I preferred the Galaxy S series button layout.
> 
> Still I don't think either phone is better overall, it is all about which one is *better for you* based on your preference and usage pattern.


My biggest worry is that I keep hearing so much conflicting info about each phone, especially when referring to the screen and battery life. I am coming from a Nexus S though so I am positive I would be happy with either one lol.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrototypeT800*
> 
> My biggest worry is that I keep hearing so much conflicting info about each phone, especially when referring to the *screen and battery life*. I am coming from a Nexus S though so I am positive I would be happy with either one lol.


They are both phones with different technologies, but the main thing that most people been complaining about is the all-in-one aluminum unibody build quality with non removable battery and MicroSD card vs the plastic body with removable internals...
Both screens are also 1080p and look great (some prefer the dark blacks on AMOLED vs the brighter colors on the IPS) and battery is phenomenal on both devices for being ran on Android...
Both are a great upgrade from the Nexus S.... Enjoy your phone... You cannot really make a wrong choice here especially if you do not mind the removable internals...


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrototypeT800*
> 
> Ordered a HTC One a few days ago but it seems I am already getting some buyers remorse after reading around a bit more. Really starting to question if the Galaxy S4 is just the better phone overall. Hopefully when I actually have some time to use it my opinion will change.


Trust me the Galaxy S4 is much better for the longer term. Superior battery life, microSD expansion and significantly larger screen.

Plus I love Super AMOLED displays. They are just better than LCD in terms of image quality, vividity and contrast.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrototypeT800*
> 
> My biggest worry is that I keep hearing so much conflicting info about each phone, especially when referring to the screen and battery life. I am coming from a Nexus S though so I am positive I would be happy with either one lol.


I agree with you I'm worried that if I get one i'm gonna want the other. I love the look of htc one and thats about it. I can buy an htc one through my uncle since he works for spint and i'm on his plan but i cannot buy a Galaxy s4 "yet". But the fact that i'm getting tired of my iphone 4s is making me rush my decision. I want a new phone now I dont know how much longer i can hold off before i give in and buy the One over the GS4.....


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Trust me the Galaxy S4 is much better for the longer term. Superior battery life, microSD expansion and significantly larger screen.
> 
> Plus I love Super AMOLED displays. They are just better than LCD in terms of image quality, vividity and contrast.


I am sorry, but when was .3 inches larger of a screen significantly larger? I have not seen a single reviewer say that either screen was much smaller or larger than the other, every reviewer says that the gs4 has a slightly larger screen that equates to not much more usable space, and all the reviewers that actually used the phones side by side all day were getting similar runtimes, but that the gs4 edged out 20-30 minutes in some cases.

They are very similar and anyone who wants to try to say either is significantly better than the other is just straight up trying to justify their purchase.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am sorry, but when was .3 inches larger of a screen significantly larger? I have not seen a single reviewer say that either screen was much smaller or larger than the other, every reviewer says that the gs4 has a slightly larger screen that equates to not much more usable space, and all the reviewers that actually used the phones side by side all day were getting similar runtimes, but that the gs4 edged out 20-30 minutes in some cases.
> 
> They are very similar and anyone who wants to try to say either is significantly better than the other is just straight up trying to justify their purchase.


That .3" differerence in diagonal length actually leads to a *13% larger screen area* for the GS4(10.67 inch^2) over the HTC One(9.44inch^2) So I would say GS4's screen is significantly larger. The number is rather easily to get with Pythagorean Theroem and the 16:9 ratio.

I agree with your that it is hard to say one phone is significantly better than the other but their are areas where the difference in hardware & performance are significantly different.

Most of the Battery test are from reviews done in April, Samsung's firmware update in May have changed the picture somewhat.

GSMArena is the only place to do a battery test with the new firmware, GS4 now leads significantly in call time & video playback time but trails significantly in web browsing. So depending on usage pattern the battery life could be significantly different in one direction or another.



Neither of them are significantly better but depending your preferance and usage pattern you may find one significantly more appealing than the other.


----------



## HPE1000

I know what it works out to, I just consider a note 2 significantly larger, in my opinion around 10 percent is somewhat larger, do people consider a 680 significantly faster than a 670, or a 7950/7970? I am not sure. But that _is_ just me.









I really don't use my phone much to be honest, my battery last 2 days easily with how I use mine, my idle draw seems incredibly low..


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I know what it works out to, I just consider a note 2 significantly larger, *in my opinion around 10 percent is somewhat larger, do people consider a 680 significantly faster than a 670, or a 7950/7970? I am not sure*. But that _is_ just me.


Both of those cases you listed the more expensive card is 5-7% faster clock per clock and OC about the same, in this case 13% difference in display size exist two phones about the same size & price(under contract). Plus you are comparing GPU performance to display size.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> I switched to GS4 after using the HTC One for a week, reasons being:
> 
> 1. I needed to take detailed photos during the day and view them on a 1440p monitor, One's 4MP don't provide enough details for zooming in.
> 2. One's Standyby Battery life & Video playback battery life are both inferior to GS4, which means with my usage pattern its battery life is worse.
> 3. GS4's screen is larger & have less bezel.
> 4. I preferred the Galaxy S series button layout.
> 
> Still I don't think either phone is better overall, it is all about which one is *better for you* based on your preference and usage pattern.


Ij that case, in youra and ppl youve called, which phone had the better call sound and microphone quality? The actual phone part is very important and it is the reason Im leaning towards the blackberry q10 instead. ppl have reviewed it saying the call qual is clear as a landline.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Ij that case, in youra and ppl youve called, which phone had the better call sound and microphone quality? The actual phone part is very important and it is the reason Im leaning towards the blackberry q10 instead. ppl have reviewed it saying the call qual is clear as a landline.


As far as the external speaker is concerned the HTC One definitely wins hands down.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Ij that case, in youra and ppl youve called, which phone had the better call sound and microphone quality? The actual phone part is very important and it is the reason Im leaning towards the blackberry q10 instead. ppl have reviewed it saying the call qual is clear as a landline.


Depend on how you usually take phone calls, if you do speak phone call a lot then HTC One is better, but in-ear phone call both are about the same, haven't had any problem with call quality on either phone.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> I switched to GS4 after using the HTC One for a week, reasons being:
> 
> 1. I needed to take detailed photos during the day and view them on a 1440p monitor, One's 4MP don't provide enough details for zooming in.
> 2. One's Standyby Battery life & Video playback battery life are both inferior to GS4, which means with my usage pattern its battery life is worse.
> 3. GS4's screen is larger & have less bezel.
> 4. I preferred the Galaxy S series button layout.
> 
> Still I don't think either phone is better overall, it is all about which one is *better for you* based on your preference and usage pattern.


Thank you for persuading me to go SG4 come July







I couldn't decide if I wanted the SG4 or One...I use my phone for almost EVERYTHING, especially a lot of web browsing, so that bigger screen does come in handy. Especially when showing other people some photos and youtubing.

And considering the phone will always be with me, it'll be nice having the ability to take a quality picture of anything that pops up worth remembering.....(though I do wish it was the same sensor as the Lumia 920's)


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Thank you for persuading me to go SG4 come July
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't decide if I wanted the SG4 or One...I use my phone for almost EVERYTHING, especially a lot of web browsing, *so that bigger screen does come in handy*. Especially when showing other people some photos and youtubing.
> 
> And considering the phone will always be with me, it'll be nice having the ability to take a quality picture of anything that pops up worth remembering.....(though I do wish it was the same sensor as the Lumia 920's)


The upcoming Samsung Galaxy Mega will have a 6.3 inch screen


----------



## Koehler

The Galaxy S4 has a much better camera. Superior quality all around. 13MP vs 4MP... the Galaxy S4's 13MP sensor just destroys the One's 4MP when it comes to sharpness and clarity.

Yes the HTC One has better low light performance but who takes photos in low light? I don't.

Also, because of the HTC One camera's low resolution (4MP), even the slightest zoom in will cause the quality to fall sharply.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Thank you for persuading me to go SG4 come July
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't decide if I wanted the SG4 or One...I use my phone for almost EVERYTHING, especially a lot of web browsing, *so that bigger screen does come in handy*. Especially when showing other people some photos and youtubing.
> 
> And considering the phone will always be with me, it'll be nice having the ability to take a quality picture of anything that pops up worth remembering.....(though I do wish it was the same sensor as the Lumia 920's)
> 
> 
> 
> The upcoming Samsung Galaxy Mega will have a 6.3 inch screen
Click to expand...

That's a low speced piece o crap too, screen will look hideous.

tappin from a N E X U S


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> The upcoming Samsung Galaxy Mega will have a 6.3 inch screen


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> That's a low speced piece o crap too, screen will look hideous.
> 
> tappin from a N E X U S


Most likely the Mega is not worth buying over a 6" Galaxy Note 3 with Snapdragon 800 SOC.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> The Galaxy S4 has a much better camera. Superior quality all around. 13MP vs 4MP... the Galaxy S4's 13MP sensor just destroys the One's 4MP when it comes to sharpness and clarity.
> 
> Yes the HTC One has better low light performance but who takes photos in low light? I don't.
> 
> Also, because of the HTC One camera's low resolution (4MP), even the slightest zoom in will cause the quality to fall sharply.


I've used both the GS4 and the HTC One. You grossly under-exaggerate the quality of the camera. A good 65% of the time you actually take a photo/video, you are going to be indoors without a good light source to illuminate your object that you are taking a photo of. That means not enough light is able to make it to the sensors because the pixels are too small as they are trying to fit so many in such a small space. The HTC One eliminates that.

In terms of good light performance, the HTC One isn't ANYWHERE near as bad as you make it sound. Its actually extremely sharp. And even with the zoom feature, it still maintains quite good quality. Not amazing quality, but better than most cameras out there with higher pixel density (which those phones get their pixel density destroyed anyhow during compression to actually fit a photo in a non-RAW format on your phone so your SD card/flash memory isn't depleted faster than you can snap your fingers.

So its basically, would you take:


GS4: Where the camera is only good in about 35% of the normal usage situations? And awful in 65%?
or


HTC One: Where the camera is good in 65% of normal usage situations? And okay in 35%?
Any indoor photos will generally create a low light situation, so I *HIGHLY* doubt that you don't take low light photos.

And then there is the screen. OLED still isn't up there with LCD technology. Its highly saturated in terms of the red/green spectrum, kinda like how a wide gamut (8+FRC/10/12 bit panels) monitor is highly saturated, regardless of color calibration (you'll notice the reddish hue taking a priority on those types of monitors).

And then there is the sheer difference in build quality. Do you want to carry a plastic piece of crap that flexes at the lightest touch? Or do you want to carry a solid, light chunk of aluminum that doesn't even flex if you put your whole muscle to try and break it?

That reasoning is exactly what led me to return the GS4 for the HTC One. A slightly faster SOC and useless features aren't worth it for the sacrifice in build quality and overall robustness of the HTC One.

Oh, and also, the HTC One generally sells around $50-100 cheaper on average than the Samsung GS4.

Its a damn no brainer.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've used both the GS4 and the HTC One. You grossly under-exaggerate the quality of the camera. A good 65% of the time you actually take a photo/video, you are going to be indoors without a good light source to illuminate your object that you are taking a photo of. That means not enough light is able to make it to the sensors because the pixels are too small as they are trying to fit so many in such a small space. The HTC One eliminates that.
> 
> In terms of good light performance, the HTC One isn't ANYWHERE near as bad as you make it sound. Its actually extremely sharp. And even with the zoom feature, it still maintains quite good quality. Not amazing quality, but better than most cameras out there with higher pixel density (which those phones get their pixel density destroyed anyhow during compression to actually fit a photo in a non-RAW format on your phone so your SD card/flash memory isn't depleted faster than you can snap your fingers.
> 
> So its basically, would you take:
> 
> 
> GS4: Where the camera is only good in about 35% of the normal usage situations? And awful in 65%?
> or
> 
> 
> HTC One: Where the camera is good in 65% of normal usage situations? And okay in 35%?
> Any indoor photos will generally create a low light situation, so I *HIGHLY* doubt that you don't take low light photos.
> 
> And then there is the screen. OLED still isn't up there with LCD technology. Its highly saturated in terms of the red/green spectrum, kinda like how a wide gamut (8+FRC/10/12 bit panels) monitor is highly saturated, regardless of color calibration (you'll notice the reddish hue taking a priority on those types of monitors).
> 
> And then there is the sheer difference in build quality. Do you want to carry a plastic piece of crap that flexes at the lightest touch? Or do you want to carry a solid, light chunk of aluminum that doesn't even flex if you put your whole muscle to try and break it?
> 
> That reasoning is exactly what led me to return the GS4 for the HTC One. A slightly faster SOC and useless features aren't worth it for the sacrifice in build quality and overall robustness of the HTC One.
> 
> Oh, and also, the HTC One generally sells around $50-100 cheaper on average than the Samsung GS4.
> 
> Its a damn no brainer.


Everything you just said is personal preference & usage pattern dependent, HTC One over GS4 might be a no brainer for you but that might not apply to everyone else.

The 65%/35% thing is over generalization, not everyone have the same camera usage scenario as you.

Plenty of people carry their phone around in a case which nullifies the build quality/overall robustness argument anyway.

Price difference is significant wihtout a contract, however with a contract both cost about the same.

AMOLED vs LCD is a game of trade-offs and personal preferences,there is no definite answer to which tech is currently better. Plus the difference in displays is not just the display tech but also Size/Bezel thickness.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Everything you just said is personal preference & usage model dependent, HTC One over GS4 might be a no brainer for you but that might not apply to everyone else. Plenty of people carry their phone around in case which nullifies the build quality/overall robustness argument anyway.


The plastic is also very strong I don't understand why people can't understand that. Try dropping a an aluminum phone you know what's going to happen it will dent how beautiful will it look then. Plastic is good when it comes to drop but nooooooo nobody thinks about that


----------



## ZealotKi11er

After playing with both the phones all i can say is S4 is just another Galaxy phone. One was a steep above anything out there.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> After playing with both the phones all i can say is S4 is just another Galaxy phone. One was a steep above anything out there.


Care to elaborate a bit more? I only own the S4, and only played around with the HTC One for a few hours total, and still wouldn't say one is a steep above anything else out there... You all made some good conversations on the button layouts, which I turn the phone on and off a lot and overall size where I can barely use my thumb the go across the entire 4.99" screen when holding with one hand.

And when you say "just another Galaxy Phone" my S2 was one of the best phones I have ever owned... It was ahead of its time, and also it was the reason Apple needed an update from their original iPhone 4 to 4S...
Now these two flagships are giving a blow to each other in separate ways and I commend HTC for that...


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Everything you just said is personal preference & usage pattern dependent, HTC One over GS4 might be a no brainer for you but that might not apply to everyone else.
> 
> The 65%/35% thing is over generalization, not everyone have the same camera usage scenario as you.
> 
> Plenty of people carry their phone around in a case which nullifies the build quality/overall robustness argument anyway.
> 
> Price difference is significant wihtout a contract, however with a contract both cost about the same.
> 
> AMOLED vs LCD is a game of trade-offs and personal preferences,there is no definite answer to which tech is currently better. Plus the difference in displays is not just the display tech but also Size/Bezel thickness.


I never said it would completely apply to everyone else.

However, the greatest majority of consumers out there are going to be in that camera usage situation that I stated. And that isn't a gross over-exaggeration either. No indoor photo will have enough lighting to make a higher pixel density sensor (GS4) better than a lower/sharper pixel density sensor (HTC One). Unless you have the sun beaming right onto whatever you are trying to take a picture of, the quantity of light is just too little. Its the same reason things such as a point and shoot camera with super high pixel density generally tend to do garbage photos unless you are taking one outdoors in very good lighting conditions. It just can't sense the light as well because not enough is able to reach the sensor.

The 32GB HTC One @ ATT is $199 on contract

The 32GB GS4 @ ATT is $249 on contract, and if you'd like to expand that storage to greater than the HTC One, you are looking at spending extra. The 16GB GS4 is $199 on 2year contract, but if you want to expand its storage to fit or surpass the HTC One's storage, then you are going to have to pay a greater cost than the HTC One.

Then it comes to the plastic vs aluminum body. Do you want to pay $200 for plastic? Or $200 for an aluminum unibody? Especially when the cost of aluminum (if you really want to go this route) is far higher than moulded ABS plastic. You are getting better quality materials for the same or lesser price.

And then if you really want to get technical, the ABS plastic will actually insulate the heat within your phone with the GS4's slightly higher frequency and hotter running CPU while the aluminum unibody will allow your phone to dissipate heat as it will conduct it a fair bit better. Leading to longer lasting components as they will run cooler.

And in terms of size/bezel, the phones are exactly identical except in terms of length/width because of the GS4's ever-so-slightly larger screen.

Thickness of GS4: 0.31"

Thickness of HTC One: 0.37"

Width of GS4: 2.75"

Width of HTC One: 2.69"

Length of GS4: 5.38"

Length of HTC One: 5.40"

Basically the same sized phone.

And yeah, there is a definite answer to which tech is better. Until the over saturation is fixed on AMOLED, LCD will be far more color correct which makes it a much better experience and screen quality. Its not even close.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> The plastic is also very strong I don't understand why people can't understand that. Try dropping a an aluminum phone you know what's going to happen it will dent how beautiful will it look then. Plastic is good when it comes to drop but nooooooo nobody thinks about that


Plastic is good because of its semi-elastic nature compared to aluminum. You are correct that in a drop scenario, the ABS plastic will hold up a bit better than aluminum. But not by much at all. They are both going to either be broken phones, or damaged phones. And still the HTC One on average costs less than the GS4, even though the HTC One is an aluminum body compared to the much cheaper ABS plastic.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> You all made some good conversations on the button layouts, which I turn the phone on and off a lot and overall size where I can barely use my thumb the go across the entire 4.99" screen when holding with one hand.


Agreed on the button layout preference, for a large phone like these I prefer the power button on the side so that they are easily accessible when holding the phone with one hand. I could work with power button being on top of a smalll Iphone but not for a device of this size.

As someone who used the One for a week before exchanging for the GS4, List of things one could claim the HTC One is "one step ahead of everyone else":

1,Speaker performance
2.Build Quality
3, Low Light Camera performance(over all android phones, it trades blows with lumina 920/925/928)


----------



## lacrossewacker

Well......the SG3 was an amazing phone and still is. The SG4 improves on everything.

I like the feel of the HTC One though. It's got some solid weight to it.

To me though, it almost comes down to screen size preference. You like a bigger screen, go SG4, if you want a smaller one, go HTC One. They're the best of both screen sizes


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> Care to elaborate a bit more? I only own the S4, and only played around with the HTC One for a few hours total, and still wouldn't say one is a steep above anything else out there... You all made some good conversations on the button layouts, which I turn the phone on and off a lot and overall size where I can barely use my thumb the go across the entire 4.99" screen when holding with one hand.
> 
> And when you say "just another Galaxy Phone" my S2 was one of the best phones I have ever owned... It was ahead of its time, and also it was the reason Apple needed an update from their original iPhone 4 to 4S...
> Now these two flagships are giving a blow to each other in separate ways and I commend HTC for that...


Speaking purely design wise. Galaxy phones as too much plastic. More people will buy the GS4 because they know about it more but if they knew HTC One i bet most will chose that over S4. Its not just me. Was checking them out at a store with some friends and they all where impressed with HTC One.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> The Galaxy S4 has a much better camera. Superior quality all around. 13MP vs 4MP... the Galaxy S4's 13MP sensor just destroys the One's 4MP when it comes to sharpness and clarity.
> 
> Yes the HTC One has better low light performance but who takes photos in low light? I don't.
> 
> Also, because of the HTC One camera's low resolution (4MP), even the slightest zoom in will cause the quality to fall sharply.


Either way you want to fall on the camera side is just opinion but if I am actually caring about my pictures I will have my dslr with me as anyone should, I would much rather have a camera on my phone that is more usable in every single situation, than have one that works great in one condition but falls on its head when there is lower light.

I know when I am taking the most pictures with my phone I am inside just messing around, or out at night, during the day if I want a good picture using a dslr is a no brainer, being a serious smart phone photographer is kind of pointless to me either way but I am not just going to ignore people bashing the one. Judging a camera on how many megapixels it has it wrong, that is not what makes a good picture, there is a reason they try to cram 24mp cameras on phones, because people always assume bigger is better..

As for people wanting to say the htc one is bad in light, do I need to keep posting my pictures to show how moronic that statement is?



Tell me what about these pictures is lacking in sharpness and clarity?
This is JUST my opinion once again.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Plastic is good because of its semi-elastic nature compared to aluminum. You are correct that in a drop scenario, the ABS plastic will hold up a bit better than aluminum. But not by much at all. They are both going to either be broken phones, or damaged phones. And still the HTC One on average costs less than the GS4, even though the HTC One is an aluminum body compared to the much cheaper ABS plastic.


The plastic is a lot better than aluminum. My note 2 fell off from the treadmill and hit my basement concrete and there's nothing but an extremely small scuff if that was an aluminum phone it would have been gone. Saying a phones materials cost more and hence is a better product than another phone with cheaper materials is a bad argument because than a phone by vertu with diamonds and sapphires but only one core must be an amazing phone. Saying the plastic is only a little bit better than aluminum is wrong. That aluminum is also prone to scratching its not going to look as good at the end of the 2 years as when you originally got it and if you do put a case on it well what's the point of the aluminum then. Heat dissipation between aluminum and plastic is going to be negligible and is a mute point. The plastic also gives a degree of customisability because you can switch out the back. Ohh and that detachable back absorbs some impact when you drop the phone too because it pops off something you didn't account for. Now despite all this I think the HTC one would be an amazing phone with stock android and on screen keys like a nexus. I just had an issue with you saying that there isn't much difference between drops if you compare plastic and aluminum


----------



## jd2195

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> The plastic is a lot better than aluminum. My note 2 fell off from the treadmill and hit my basement concrete and there's nothing but an extremely small scuff if that was an aluminum phone it would have been gone. Saying a phones materials cost more and hence is a better product than another phone with cheaper materials is a bad argument because than a phone by vertu with diamonds and sapphires but only one core must be an amazing phone. Saying the plastic is only a little bit better than aluminum is wrong. That aluminum is also prone to scratching its not going to look as good at the end of the 2 years as when you originally got it and if you do put a case on it well what's the point of the aluminum then. Heat dissipation between aluminum and plastic is going to be negligible and is a mute point. The plastic also gives a degree of customisability because you can switch out the back. Ohh and that detachable back absorbs some impact when you drop the phone too because it pops off something you didn't account for. Now despite all this I think the HTC one would be an amazing phone with stock android and on screen keys like a nexus. I just had an issue with you saying that there isn't much difference between drops if you compare plastic and aluminum


I disagree. Twice I dropped my HTC One on stone slabs and there are no dents, no marks, there is absolutely no evidence of me dropping the device at all. The other week I dropped my device on rough concrete and the only way that you can tell I did is a few scuffs on the bezel but there are still no dents on the device.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> The 32GB HTC One @ ATT is $199 on contract
> 
> The 32GB GS4 @ ATT is $249 on contract, and if you'd like to expand that storage to greater than the HTC One, you are looking at spending extra. The 16GB GS4 is $199 on 2year contract, but if you want to expand its storage to fit or surpass the HTC One's storage, then you are going to have to pay a greater cost than the HTC One.
> 
> And in terms of size/bezel, the phones are exactly identical except in terms of length/width because of the GS4's ever-so-slightly larger screen
> 
> And yeah, there is a definite answer to which tech is better. Until the over saturation is fixed on AMOLED, LCD will be far more color correct which makes it a much better experience and screen quality. Its not even close.


GS4 have the microSD card option to expand storage, you completely overlooked that part of the storage equation, a 32GB GS4 @ ATT cost $249 however for the Same Price you can get a 16GB GS4 with a 64GB micro SD card. Internal NAND is better for apps but for media storage SD card is just as good.

Plus a micro SD card have much longer warranty than a phone( 1 year), I can carry on using my 64GB micro SD for the next 10 years with warranty, if I spent that money on getting a HTC One 64GB I would have the spend the $100 extra for storage again in 2 years.

Unless you are blind it is obvious that the Black Bezel around the screen is *much wider* on HTC One than on GS4.

AMOLED vs LCD is a matter of preference, both currently have advantages the other tech couldn't match. I much prefer the darker blacks on AMOLED (especially good in dark rooms), more vibrant colors & better contrast, plus SAMOLED is less prone to glares.


----------



## DaveLT

Glares have got nothing to do with the panel itself, don't confuse glass with panel.
Secondly, Flash is so many times faster than SD i don't want to get there again.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> don't confuse glass with panel.
> Flash is so many times faster than SD i don't want to get there again.


And how fast do you need the storage to be to play 1080p 24FPS video(the least compressed 1080p video I seen have a data rate at about 12mb/s, most micro SD's read speed is faster than that)? Most of my 1080p movies have a data rate of about 6mb/s.



Flash's speed advantage is important when you run apps/games, however for just media storage & playback (which is why most people need more than 10GB of Phone storage) that speed advantage is irrelevant as SD cards are fast enough to play 1080p movies.


----------



## DaveLT

Program loading times. I have games as big as 300MB and they take quite a long time even with a Class 10 microSD. Now that isn't the same if i put it back into Flash


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jd2195*
> 
> I disagree. Twice I dropped my HTC One on stone slabs and there are no dents, no marks, there is absolutely no evidence of me dropping the device at all. The other week I dropped my device on rough concrete and the only way that you can tell I did is a few scuffs on the bezel but there are still no dents on the device.


If I ever meet you I will not let you hold my phone unless we are standing on long grass.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Program loading times. I have games as big as 300MB and they take quite a long time even with a Class 10 microSD. Now that isn't the same if i put it back into Flash


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Flash's speed advantage is important when you run apps/games, however for just media storage & playback (which is why most people need more than 10GB of Phone storage) that speed advantage is irrelevant as SD cards are fast enough to play 1080p movies.


Games are like apps and should be on Internal NAND, SD card are for people needing space for media storage, for example a few 5-6GB 2hr 1080p movies.


----------



## arvindrao15

Suppose if I will buy I would definitely go with HTC one.


----------



## lolwatpear

I decided to exchange my s4 for an htc one at att. What even sweetened the deal was that I received the Dre pill as a suprise, which I may use or resell to pay for the phone and restocking fee. But, I'm definitely satisfied with my decision. I really wanted the like the s4, but it had all the problems I had with the s3. Bad speaker, AMOLED's horrible whites and sunlight viewing, and the bloated, laggy stock software. HTC one fixed all of these.

The only real downgrades to me is the slightly small screen and worse camera, which do not even make up for one of the benefits the HTC one has IMO. Expandable memory and replacable battery are not an issue to me at all. I actually gained 16gb since the 32gb version of the HTC one is the same price as the 16gb version of the S4.


----------



## frankth3frizz

I'm waiting for the S4 active!


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> I'm waiting for the S4 active!


That low spec'd phone you can give a bath or toss out of a window? Why? Are you clumsy with your phone's to need a phone like that?

tappin from a N E X U S


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> That low spec'd phone you can give a bath or toss out of a window? Why? Are you clumsy with your phone's to need a phone like that?
> 
> tappin from a N E X U S


He might prefer LCD screens.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> That low spec'd phone you can give a bath or toss out of a window? Why? Are you clumsy with your phone's to need a phone like that?
> 
> tappin from a N E X U S
> 
> 
> 
> He might prefer LCD screens.
Click to expand...

I was just curious, isn't that phone supposedly like the gs4 but real tough and waterproof?

tappin from a N E X U S


----------



## FXTOi7

I have both at the moment. one in each hand.

Neither lags in the slightest.
Both screens look fantastic.

Better camera on the One.
Better sound on the One.

Better feel, for me, on the S4 (scarey light).
Slightly faster to load heavy animations like transition effects and overscroll effects. Again ZERO lag on both devices.

24/27 hours on one charge with medium/normal use and LTE connection on the S4. the One had similar battery life for me. Both have less battery life than my Maxx HD but not by much.

Using a few apps i could see two parked cores on both devices basically 90% of the time. and the CPU was not quick to scale up to top frequency. When i was multitasking the 3rd and fourth cores would activate quickly on both devices. i am guessing they use the same CPU governor? dont know for sure.

Both have great dev support and are rootable w/ unlockable bootloaders/work arounds.

its a toss up.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I was just curious, isn't that phone supposedly like the gs4 but real tough and waterproof?
> 
> tappin from a N E X U S


Hardware wise the only difference is LCD screen(water damages OLED),physical back & menu buttons,& 8MP Camera. The GS4A is 21g heavier & slightly larger.
You can find more details here:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7031/samsung-makes-galaxy-s-4-active-official-ip67-and-ruggedized


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I was just curious, isn't that phone supposedly like the gs4 but real tough and waterproof?
> 
> tappin from a N E X U S
> 
> 
> 
> Hardware wise the only difference is LCD screen(water damages OLED),physical back & menu buttons,& 8MP Camera. The GS4A is 21g heavier & slightly larger.
> You can find more details here:
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7031/samsung-makes-galaxy-s-4-active-official-ip67-and-ruggedized
Click to expand...

Ah ok, I was thinking it had way lower specs than that. I think I was thinking of the gs mini or something, to many galaxy phones are starting to run together.

tappin from the Nexus 10


----------



## Koehler

The Samsung Galaxy S4 has a much better camera than the HTC One.

Take a photo with both.

Zoom in on both.

The HTC One's image quality goes down sharply if you zoom in due to the lower resolution.

13MP vs 4MP is a HUGE difference.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> The Samsung Galaxy S4 has a much better camera than the HTC One.
> 
> Take a photo with both.
> 
> Zoom in on both.
> 
> The HTC One's image quality goes down sharply if you zoom in due to the lower resolution.
> 
> 13MP vs 4MP is a HUGE difference.


There you go again. People have BEEN asking for a long time for a phone camera that works decently in the day and very well in the night. Not something which we have all been getting (s4 as well, they merely bumped the pixels up) = Decent day pictures and poor low-light performance

Stop saying the S4 has a much better camera


----------



## Chris13002

^^^ Yeah we already had a lot of discussions on the camera's. I can admit that they both have their ups and downs and as of now, both of these devices have the best cameras on a phone (other than the Pureview 808)
I even posted my S4 images on here, and same with someone with an HTC One... both looked great...

http://www.engadget.com/2013/06/12/samsung-galaxy-s-4-zoom-announced/

As for an all-aluminum S4, check this out... It's a $60 case, but looks good, still thin, all aluminum..... BUT, you lose NFC and arguable reception drop... And you even have small screws to hold the aluminum case together so it's not exactly easy to remove the battery and microsd card anymore...








http://www.casefanatic.com/samsung-2/galaxy-s4/case-galaxy-s4/kommandant-samsung-galaxy-s4-metal-case-case/


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> The Samsung Galaxy S4 has a much better camera than the HTC One.
> 
> Take a photo with both.
> 
> Zoom in on both.
> 
> The HTC One's image quality goes down sharply if you zoom in due to the lower resolution.
> 
> 13MP vs 4MP is a HUGE difference.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> There you go again. People have BEEN asking for a long time for a phone camera that works decently in the day and very well in the night. Not something which we have all been getting (s4 as well, they merely bumped the pixels up) = Decent day pictures and poor low-light performance
> 
> Stop saying the S4 has a much better camera


What people have been asking for is a Camera that is both splendid in the day & excellent at night, a.k.a the Camera on the Lumina 920(and newer variants). Both HTC One and GS4's camera have compromises in certain situations and which one is better is completely dependent on those scenarios. It would be false to say either Camera is superior overall without considering the individual user.


----------



## Koehler

The general consensus within the tech community is that the Samsung Galaxy S4 has the superior camera overall.





Source: GSM Arena

*Outdoor camera performance*
Winner: Samsung Galaxy S4

*Resolution and quality*
Winner: Samsung Galaxy S4

*Video sampling quality (bitrate)*
Winner: Samsung Galaxy S4

*Low light camera performance (stills)*
Winner: HTC One

HTC argues that the HTC One's camera uses something called "UltraPixels" (a name just used for marketing). It does enable it to capture more light, but still the low 4MP resolution is a disadvantage everywhere else.

If you take a lot of photos with your phone and can't be stuffed carrying a bulky camera with you, then the Samsung Galaxy S4 is the best choice. The HTC One is rather poor in the outdoors and only redeems itself in low light conditions.

We can argue all day but all tech reviews I've read have reached the conclusion that the Samsung Galaxy S4 is *overall* the better camera.

The Samsung Galaxy S4's 13MP sensor takes extremely high quality photos and retains the sharpness and clarity even when zoomed in.

Trying both phones out, I would say that this conclusion is true. I even zoomed in on a few photos taken by the HTC One and they got very blurry and pixelated even with the slightest zoom in.


----------



## Emu105

Yeah the s4 is king with camera. I had both and the HTC is weak compared to the s4


----------



## IcedEarth

I laugh extraordinarily hard at anyone arguing over camera performance. Especially this nonesense over 'zooming in' and 'I use it on a 1440p screen.'

A) My HTC One *is more than adequate for taking photos outdoors*
B) It's more than adequate at taking photos indoors.
C) If you want to 'zoom in' and have professional standard photos at 1440p, get a god damn DSLR with some decent lenses.

All of your points are moot, both cameras are average at everything. I don't want to zoom in on a flipping TV aerial across the street, if I did I'd break out my D3100.

Christ, you guys send me round the bend with these nonesense arguments. A phone camera is for creating memories on the go, both cameras are good enough for that and both cameras will never be good for anything more than that.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> I laugh extraordinarily hard at anyone arguing over camera performance. Especially this nonesense over 'zooming in' and 'I use it on a 1440p screen.'
> 
> A) My HTC One *is more than adequate for taking photos outdoors*
> B) It's more than adequate at taking photos indoors.
> C) If you want to 'zoom in' and have professional standard photos at 1440p, get a god damn DSLR with some decent lenses.
> 
> All of your points are moot, both cameras are average at everything. I don't want to zoom in on a flipping TV aerial across the street, if I did I'd break out my D3100.
> 
> Christ, you guys send me round the bend with these nonesense arguments. A phone camera is for creating memories on the go, both cameras are good enough for that and both cameras will never be good for anything more than that.










I have the HTC One and a D3100 also, if you want to act like a professional camera phone photographer then you are just being silly, bust out a dslr and stop desperately trying to fight over the cameras.

I have posted my day pictures on here and they just got ignored, its the person taking the picture more than the actual device, you can take your crappy 13mp phone pictures all day, that does not make you a good photographer.

And to anyone who wants to have some smart response to this, go ahead I am not responding to this thread anymore, its just getting sad.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> I laugh extraordinarily hard at anyone arguing over camera performance. Especially this nonesense over 'zooming in' and 'I use it on a 1440p screen.'
> 
> A) My HTC One *is more than adequate for taking photos outdoors*
> B) It's more than adequate at taking photos indoors.
> C) If you want to 'zoom in' and have professional standard photos at 1440p, get a god damn DSLR with some decent lenses.
> 
> All of your points are moot, both cameras are average at everything. I don't want to zoom in on a flipping TV aerial across the street, if I did I'd break out my D3100.
> 
> Christ, you guys send me round the bend with these nonesense arguments. A phone camera is for creating memories on the go, both cameras are good enough for that and both cameras will never be good for anything more than that.


While I get the "if you want to get enough detail for 1440p screen viewing in get an DSLR" agrument, a DSLR couldn't fit in the same pocket as my phone and costs extra.

I agree both camera are good, however I think it is entirely plausible for one to prefer one camera over the other based on the type of pictures they want to take.


----------



## PinzaC55

There's so much love on this thread.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> There's so much love on this thread.


I personally wish mods close this thread and make a HTC One owners thread on its own (as there isn't one right now, there is a pretty big GS4 thread).


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> 13MP vs 4MP is a HUGE difference.


If you're printing your phone photos in 11x17, yes. Nobody does that though. They take photos on their phone to share online. In that situation, 4MP is more than enough.


----------



## qTAP

Nah I'm loving the 13MP camera. I had both the HTC one and S4, the S4 wins in every category when it comes to camera except low light, but you still have a flash for that. Plus power button on the top left.. geez... totally gave up the HTC one. Loving the S4, only thing I miss is the sound from the HTC one. Honestly the only reason I tried the HTC one was because of the looks/build quality, I was being shallow and return the HTC one for the S4. Its better overall, micro-sd slot, bigger battery, removable battery, 13mp camera, and tons of features if you care about that. Not to mention the HTC one takes forever to charge comparing the S4. Most people love the HTC one on the build quality, but I'm more of performance guy, so the S4 is clear winner.


----------



## CravinR1

I just bought a Verizon Note 2 and my gf a S4 (will be here tomorrow) No tonly is the HTC ONE not available on verizon, but I liked the features of the S4 better.

My gf liked the ONE better, same reason girls like the iphone. Its "pretty"


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I just bought a Verizon Note 2 and my gf a S4 (will be here tomorrow) No tonly is the HTC ONE not available on verizon, but I liked the features of the S4 better.
> 
> My gf liked the ONE better, same reason girls like the iphone. *Its "pretty*"


And hard as a brick.

I've hit or dropped it on everything from grass to wood to hard tile to concrete, the phone isn't so much as scraped. I don't use a case, or even a screen cover.


----------



## arvindrao15

I think HTC one


----------



## PrototypeT800

Got my HTC one today, and I am having mixed feelings so far. Coming from a nexus s, the entire phone is just a massive upgrade in terms of everything. My nexus 7 even feels kinda sluggish now. Two things bare bothering me though. My phone seems to be having heat and battery issues. The phone is regularly very hot to touch on the back, and I am only getting 3 hours of screen time with 7 hours of total battery life. Are these two things normal?


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrototypeT800*
> 
> Got my HTC one today, and I am having mixed feelings so far. Coming from a nexus s, the entire phone is just a massive upgrade in terms of everything. My nexus 7 even feels kinda sluggish now. Two things bare bothering me though. My phone seems to be having heat and battery issues. The phone is regularly very hot to touch on the back, and I am only getting 3 hours of screen time with 7 hours of total battery life . Are these two things normal?


Getting very hot is normal for every high end smart phone.

In fact I'd say it;s cooler than my old Galaxy SII, I remember that got so hot I couldn't use it for phone calls after a gaming session because it would burn my ear. The HTC One does get very hot though, but yes it's normal.

In regards to the battery usage, it really depends what you're doing in that three hours of screen time.

I've used my phone all day every day for the past week, and I've only ever had to charge it whilst sleeping. So it doesn't sound normal to me.


----------



## PrototypeT800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Getting very hot is normal for every high end smart phone.
> 
> In fact I'd say it;s cooler than my old Galaxy SII, I remember that got so hot I couldn't use it for phone calls after a gaming session because it would burn my ear. The HTC One does get very hot though, but yes it's normal.
> 
> In regards to the battery usage, it really depends what you're doing in that three hours of screen time.
> 
> I've used my phone all day every day for the past week, and I've only ever had to charge it whilst sleeping. So it doesn't sound normal to me.


This has been the first day, so it was an excessive amount of downloading, taking pictures, and just getting everything rested. Still from what I have read, my battery life seems abnormally low.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrototypeT800*
> 
> Got my HTC one today, and I am having mixed feelings so far. Coming from a nexus s, the entire phone is just a massive upgrade in terms of everything. My nexus 7 even feels kinda sluggish now. Two things bare bothering me though. My phone seems to be having heat and battery issues. The phone is regularly very hot to touch on the back, and I am only getting 3 hours of screen time with 7 hours of total battery life. Are these two things normal?


Have you "primed" the battery by charging it for >10 hours?
It feels hot but it's never so hot, thanks to the aluminium.


----------



## PrototypeT800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Have you "primed" the battery by charging it for >10 hours?
> It feels hot but it's never so hot, thanks to the aluminium.


I have not. What exactly is "priming" a battery?


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrototypeT800*
> 
> Got my HTC one today, and I am having mixed feelings so far. Coming from a nexus s, the entire phone is just a massive upgrade in terms of everything. My nexus 7 even feels kinda sluggish now. Two things bare bothering me though. My phone seems to be having heat and battery issues. The phone is regularly very hot to touch on the back, and I am only getting 3 hours of screen time with 7 hours of total battery life. Are these two things normal?


The HTC One has an aluminum coating so it is very temperature sensitive.

Metal = temperature sensitive (i.e. in cold weather, it will feel cold; and in hot weather it will feel hot).

Plastic = less temperature sensitive.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrototypeT800*
> 
> This has been the first day, so it was an excessive amount of downloading, taking pictures, and just getting everything rested. Still from what I have read, my battery life seems abnormally low.


I have a Note 2 and before that a Galaxy S3 and a Galaxy S2 and with all these phones the only time they got warm was when I played games. Mind you with the Note 2 I have it in a silicone case so that may act as an insulator.


----------



## Chris13002

Just saw this on slickdeals...
"32GB HTC One Smartphone (Black or White): Sprint or AT&T Upgrades for $100 or New Customers for $80"

here


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> The HTC One has an aluminum coating so it is very temperature sensitive.
> 
> Metal = temperature sensitive (i.e. in cold weather, it will feel cold; and in hot weather it will feel hot).
> 
> Plastic = less temperature sensitive.


Your choice in words, is failing you mister.
First of all, it's because the aluminium is a good heatsink. Unlike polycarbonate which traps heat
Secondly if something is temperature sensitive means it easily fails to work in winter or high temperature ambients


----------



## DizzlePro

-SNIP-


----------



## PrototypeT800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> The Htc one uses LPddr3 ram not lpddr2


Go to HTC's website, it says DDR2.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

You try to say which phone has the superior camera. I'm in favour of the Nokia N Series cameras.









Took this with my old Nokia N79 back in 2011. 5MP camera with Carl Zeiss optics. IMO, a better camera than the SGS4 I have. I also have the Nokia N8 and that camera is far superior than the ones on the SGS4 and HTC One.


----------



## Chris13002

Very nice pic ^^^
I have to admit those Carl Zeiss lens were really good at the time... and I owned a Nokia N75, N93 and N95, and even a Sony Ericcson C905A which was a camera with a phone built in: 8mp camera w/ Xenon flash.
Photography really is about the person taking the picture, weather you have a DSLR (which a lot of us cannot afford or aren't professionals able to utilize it) or our "crappy 13mp phone pictures"...
Some of the best pics I have taken were still on my Galaxy S II...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DaveLT

Seems like you set it to 8MP.







Viewed full screen it looks pretty bad ... Of course, phones do what they do just for web pictures









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Seems like you set it to 8MP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viewed full screen it looks pretty bad ... Of course, phones do what they do just for web pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If it's me you're responding to, the pic was from my GS2, which was only 8mp not edited...
Also my GS4 is replacing my point and shoot camera for my everyday photos, not just web pictures...


----------



## AtomTM

HTC One looks bit more appealing than S4 to me.


----------



## Chris13002

Since there is no dedicated Macro mode on the stock Samsung camera







, I decided to check out Camera FV-5 and have to say I am a bit pleased and would recommend it...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> That low spec'd phone you can give a bath or toss out of a window? Why? Are you clumsy with your phone's to need a phone like that?
> 
> tappin from a N E X U S


Before I lost my S3, It was used in the gym 40% of the time. And I felt like it was getting pretty beat up, dropping it, weights banging on it when it's in my pocket and then sauna and steam room usage. Not to mention when I go on runs and It pretty much soaked. lol.Just thought the active would be a good option, I have tmobile and it seems like its only coming out for AT&T so I'm S.O.L.


----------



## Koehler

The Samsung Galaxy S4's camera is the best smartphone camera. This is what 100% of reviewers said.



The HTC One's 4MP camera has something called Ultra Pixels... basically a gimmicky feature. It allows for better low light performance but it's inferior to the Samsung Galaxy S4's 13MP camera everywhere else.


----------



## DaveLT

Best?

Nokia Lumia cameras are the best, without a exception.


----------



## HPE1000

I think someone wants attention, sad.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I think someone wants attention, sad.


It's you s4 lovers whom want to, bringing back a thread that should be locked in the first place earlier on


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> The Samsung Galaxy S4's camera is the best smartphone camera. This is what 100% of reviewers said.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> It's you s4 lovers whom want to, bringing back a thread that should be locked in the first place earlier on


I was directing that towards Koeler, he is trying to start something and it is very obvious.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I think someone wants attention, sad.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> It's *you s4 lovers* whom want to, bringing back a thread that should be locked in the first place earlier on


In case you don't know already, HPE1000 owns a *HTC One* and he loves it.









p.s Imo if somone made a HTC One owners club thread and asked the mod to lock this thread it would be great , as there is already a Galaxy S4 thread in this forum for GS4 owners to go to.


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> Before I lost my S3, It was used in the gym 40% of the time. And I felt like it was getting pretty beat up, dropping it, weights banging on it when it's in my pocket and then sauna and steam room usage. Not to mention when I go on runs and It pretty much soaked. lol.Just thought the active would be a good option, I have tmobile and it seems like its only coming out for AT&T so I'm S.O.L.


I pretty much live in the gym and I've never remotely damaged any of my phones.

In regards to the steam room, I'm not sure how to interpret it. Did you mean you want the Active because you can take it in, or do you already take your phones into the steam room? Why do you even need to take it in!?


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> I pretty much live in the gym and I've never remotely damaged any of my phones.
> 
> In regards to the steam room, I'm not sure how to interpret it. Did you mean you want the Active because you can take it in, or do you already take your phones into the steam room? Why do you even need to take it in!?


The worst I did to my s3 was accidentally land 85lb dumb bells on my leg and my phone was in my pocket. cracked the plastic cover, bought an 8$ replacement on ebay








I DO bring my phones in the sauna and the steam room(it helps me stay longer. lol). I just got the s4 btw after seeing this video


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I was directing that towards Koeler, he is trying to start something and it is very obvious.


LOL i failed but i was directing it towards him anyway


----------



## frickfrock999

Alright, I've been hearing some disturbing reports about the HTC's One's reception.

Apparently, the metal used makes it harder for it to receives signals as opposed to Samsung's casing.

Can anybody confirm this?


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Alright, I've been hearing some disturbing reports about the HTC's One's reception.
> 
> Apparently, the metal used makes it harder for it to receives signals as opposed to Samsung's casing.
> 
> Can anybody confirm this?


After having both, no. They get the same reception over here on ATT.

The phone casing made no difference in cell/data reception. Both would drop the same amount of bars depending on where I was in DFW (on a set path that I have to take to work).


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> After having both, no. They get the same reception over here on ATT.


I agree, reception are about the same(owned the One for a week before exchanging for GS4), my carrier is ATT as well.


----------



## frickfrock999

Found some more reports. AT&T users aren't getting hit too badly, but Sprint and other carriers are.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Found some more reports. AT&T users aren't getting hit too badly, but Sprint and other carriers are.


Interesting, so maybe it is just WCDMA bands that have been having this issue?(does T-Mobile One have this issue). If this is true and it have to do with WCDMA then maybe that is why Verizon have given a release date for their HTC One yet.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Found some more reports. AT&T users aren't getting hit too badly, but Sprint and other carriers are.






Made that video just for you. Showed no difference between the supposed antennagate grip vs finger-tip gripping the sides. Still maintained 4 bars. Be aware of the sexy hands though. Hands off those.


----------



## Dynomutt

Ordered myself the HTC One on friday just waiting for delivery,

1st thing on the agenda after making sure there are no faults is bootloader unlock and custom recovery install so im ready for some custom ROMS,

I have been rocking an HTC Desire S (HTC Saga) for 2+ years now and I am a huge fan of the aliminium unibody design , it just feels like quality which is what you want from a high end device, the old girl has served me very well and still going strong today using the Viper Saga 4.04 ROM,

I agree that in the past HTC Sense has been a bit clunky and slow at times but i have tried my freinds HTC One and found the new Sense 5 to be extremley fast and smooth,

I work for a major telco testing our Apps with various devices so have a lot of experience with mobile and tablet devices from different manufacturers and have been really impressed by Samsungs efforts with the S3 and the S4 in terms of performance and ease of use but i just cant get away with the cheap feeling plastics on a premium device anymore, maybe the aluminium on my Desire S has me spoiled. anyway im looking forward to getting the HTC One and can see me being very happy with it for a good while to come.

in short the HTC One has my vote


----------



## tensionz

Thinking of getting the HTC One Mini, how's that?


----------



## Dynomutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tensionz*
> 
> Thinking of getting the HTC One Mini, how's that?


looks like a really nice phone, a little less featured and a lot less powerfull than the HTC One and here in the UK the difference in monthly contract prices can be between £3 and £7 per month on a 24 month contract, unless I was buying it retail (no Contract) I would go for the full blown HTC One considering contract price difference


----------



## sWaY20

Well no key lime pie... http://www.droid-life.com/2013/09/03/kit-kat-android-statue-arrives-on-google-campus-so-long-key-lime-pie/

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------

